# Suche / Biete Besatzfische Sammelthread



## Leif (5. März 2007)

Hallo,

ich habe mir mal gedacht, wir können mal einen gemeinsamen Thread eröffnen, wo jeder die fische reinschreibt die er sucht oder die er vielleicht sogar tauschen kann.
Also ich fange mal an.


Ich kann im Herbst wohl

Hechte  zwischen 4-8kg das Stück abgeben.

Eventuel Lachsforellen bis 10kg

Brassen 3 kg schwer

Alande 3 Pfund schwer

Welse unterschiedlicher größe.

Zudem katzenwelse


Ich suche:

Aale

große Schleien

große Karpfen

Störe

Laichfähige fische im Allgemeinen


----------



## homer78 (5. März 2007)

*AW: Wer sucht welche Besatzfische?*

keine schlechte Idee, klappt aber denke ich nur bei gegenseitiger Abholung.

ich hätte dringendes Interesse an Moderlieschen und Gründlingen
im Raum Flensburg. Wäre toll wenn jemand welche hätte und bräuchte sie zum Herbst.


----------



## MC-Carp (5. März 2007)

*AW: Wer sucht welche Besatzfische?*

Hi !

@ homer78 :

Die Fischzucht Gerstner bietet Deine gesuchten Fischarten an.
Habe meinen letzten Herbstbesatz bei dieser Firma bestellt.
Das ganze kam per Spedition in Kartons. Einwandfreie Abwicklung und die Ware war ebenfalls bestens!! Nicht ein toter Fisch dabei. Mittwochs um 14 Uhr bestellt, Spedition war am nächsten Tag um 9 Uhr vor Ort.
Super Service !
www.fischzucht-gerstner.de

CU
André


----------



## homer78 (5. März 2007)

*AW: Wer sucht welche Besatzfische?*

die ist nicht schlecht die Zucht aber die Versandkosten doch recht hoch ich benötige ca. 1000 Moderlieschen und 500 Gründis. Ich hole mir die Fische eigentlich immer bei www.fischzucht-reese.de ab. Preis und Leistung stimmen doch wenn ich die fischlis kostenlos über einen Boardie bekommen könnte wäre das natürlich super.#6


----------



## HD4ever (5. März 2007)

*AW: Wer sucht welche Besatzfische?*

werde auch bei reese im April / Mai mal ein paar Hechte holen ...


----------



## Brassenwürger (5. März 2007)

*AW: Wer sucht welche Besatzfische?*

Hallo,
bin bei uns Gewässertwart und bräuchte noch Schleien (S2) und vielleicht mal ein paar größere Karpfen (5 Pfund+), um unseren Vereinsältesten am Teich mal ordentlich einzuheizen! Umkreis Neu Wulmstorf maximal 50 km. Anlieferung wäre schön, Abholung ließe sich notfalls auch organisieren, wird aber wegen kleinem Transportbehälter eher kompliziert!

gruß Brassenwürger|wavey:


----------



## igler (5. März 2007)

*AW: Wer sucht welche Besatzfische?*

Hallo
Suche Auch Fische im komme aus dem Harz ,habe Transportbehälter, Anhänger,Sauerstoffflasche also alles da,der Weg muß sich aber lohnen ans Ende der Welt will ich nicht fahren.
Ich brauche ,suche:
Hechte,Zander,Aal,Wels,Schleie,Karpfen K1 K2,schöne Barsche.
MfG


----------



## Timmie (5. März 2007)

*AW: Wer sucht welche Besatzfische?*

Hallo 
wir haben Privatteiche mit einer größeren Menge an Karpfen über 10 kg.
Da der Bestand zu groß ist fischen wir jedes Jahr welche raus und verkaufen sie. Wenn jemand mal ein paar haben möchte lade ich ihn im Sommer auf nen netten Abend ein. Moderlieschen, Barsche, Hechte (H1, H2)  und Astacus Astacus kann ich auch in größeren Mengen abgeben.

Im Gegenzug suche ich Rofedern, Rotaugen, Elritzen, Lauben, Störe, Forellen >2kg,.....

Plz 26XXX

Grüße
Tim


----------



## Leif (6. März 2007)

*AW: Wer sucht welche Besatzfische?*

Hallo,


also kleine Fische und  Futterfische kann ich problemlos mit Express versenden.


----------



## HD4ever (6. März 2007)

*AW: Wer sucht welche Besatzfische?*

wenn Bayreuth nicht sooo weit weg wäre würd ich ja auch ein paar deiner Hechte zurückkommen ..... aber leider so ja nicht


----------



## Leif (6. März 2007)

*AW: Wer sucht welche Besatzfische?*

Hi du.

Die echte sind immer gefragt. Aber nur bei Anglern.


----------



## THD (6. März 2007)

*AW: Wer sucht welche Besatzfische?*

Gute Idee
Wir suchen ca. 50 kg große und sortenreine Rotfedern.


----------



## Leif (6. März 2007)

*AW: Wer sucht welche Besatzfische?*

Wie groß denn?


----------



## Nullstein (6. März 2007)

*AW: Wer sucht welche Besatzfische?*

Also fünfzig Kilo erscheint mir schon ein wenig groß für eine Rotfeder.... ;-))

Übrigends, in ca 4 Woche wird die erste Talsperre in Thüringen abgebrochen... Da wirds dann auch jede Menge Besatz geben.

http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Talsperre_Krebsbach

http://www.tagesspiegel.de/weltspiegel/nachrichten/thueringen-talsperre-krebsbach/85510.asp

Viele Grüsse

Nullstein


----------



## Fr33 (6. März 2007)

*AW: Wer sucht welche Besatzfische?*

Ich wäre bereit im Frankfurter Raum ein paar richtig große Brassen abzunehmen...... so kleine Klodeckel zw. 40-55cm (gerne auch Größer)... müssten auch nicht die welt sein..... so 50-100kg wären spitze...... 

da unser bestand an Brassen nach 10 Jahren leider zurück ging... (die ersten Brassen kamen noch aus dem Rhein... seit dem wurde nie wieder was besetzt...)

vielleicht hat ja einer ne Idee...

gruß

Sascha


----------



## Leif (6. März 2007)

*AW: Wer sucht welche Besatzfische?*

Hi du.

Von mir kannst du welche haben bis 6 Pfund schwer.


----------



## Leif (6. März 2007)

*AW: Wer sucht welche Besatzfische?*



Nullstein schrieb:


> Also fünfzig Kilo erscheint mir schon ein wenig groß für eine Rotfeder.... ;-))
> 
> Übrigends, in ca 4 Woche wird die erste Talsperre in Thüringen abgebrochen... Da wirds dann auch jede Menge Besatz geben.
> 
> ...




Hi du.

Gibt es da einen berufsfischer vor Ort?


----------



## Nullstein (6. März 2007)

*AW: Wer sucht welche Besatzfische?*

Hi Leif,

kann ich Dir leider nicht sagen...Aber die untere Fischereibehörde im Landratsamt Greiz sollte das können:

http://www.landkreis-greiz.de/landr...gsrecht/6_fischereiangelegenheiten/index.html


Viele Grüsse

Nullstein


----------



## Leif (6. März 2007)

*AW: Wer sucht welche Besatzfische?*

Hi du.

Trotzdem danke.

Aber pass auf. Wenn man dich beim Fische einsammeln erwischt, kannst du ne fette strafe bekommen.


----------



## Nullstein (6. März 2007)

*AW: Wer sucht welche Besatzfische?*

...danke für den Hinweis - aber so etwas würde ich nie tun.

Wir sind ein loser Zusammenschluss von ein paar Freunden mit eigenen Teichen. Über das Abfischen der Talsperre hat mich neulich einer davon  informiert(ich arbeite ausserhalb - im Frankfurter Raum).
Soll bedeuten, dass es einen offiziellen Abfisch-Termin mit vor Ort Verkauf geben wird. Wann das genau ist konnte man mir noch nicht sagen. Vorteil liegt klar auf der Hand - gesunde und stabile Fische aus einem Wildbestand.

Viele Grüsse

Nullstein


----------



## Leif (6. März 2007)

*AW: Wer sucht welche Besatzfische?*

Hallo,

also die verkaufen die Fische vor ort weiter?

Das wäre astrein.

Hast du ein genaues datum?

Wenn nicht halt mich bitte  auf dem laufenden.


----------



## Fr33 (6. März 2007)

*AW: Wer sucht welche Besatzfische?*

@ leif.... sofort... als ambitionierter Matchangler ist das mein Hauptfisch... aber ich bin nur Stellvert. Gewässerwart..... muss das (leider) vorher abklären.....

wie weit ist den Bayreuht von frankfurt weg  Oo


----------



## Leif (6. März 2007)

*AW: Wer sucht welche Besatzfische?*

Knapp 240km

Wenn ihr was zu tasuchen abt, würde es auch so gehen.

Alande von 2000 Gramm

und rotfedern bis 30cm sind auch da.

Karasuchen und soin großen größen hat nen kollege.


----------



## Dirk170478 (6. März 2007)

*AW: Wer sucht welche Besatzfische?*

Moin,
interessanter Thread!
Also, ich bräuchte jede Menge kleiner Rotaugen oder Lauben.
Als Futterfische für meine ewig hungrigen Forellen!
Wäre bereit 2-3 Störe zu tauschen! 
Die haben jetzt ne Länge von schätze mal knapp nem Meter...
Sind vor vier Jahren rein gekommen und haben gute Nahrung mit Köcherfliegenlarven und anderem Krabbelgetier.
Pellets die auf den Grund sacken werden die wohl auch nicht verschmähen!
Abholung ginge auch, ich kann nen Transportbehälter organisieren.
Allerdings net zu weit, will den Fischen keinen so weiten Weg antun.
Wohne im Postleitzahlengebiet 56479...

Greez


----------



## Fr33 (6. März 2007)

*AW: Wer sucht welche Besatzfische?*

als tausch sind laichkarpfen bis 80-90cm drinne.....^^ wie gesagt aber alles unter vorbehalt... 

ein paar hechte über 1 m kommen im herbst raus.....


----------



## Leif (6. März 2007)

*AW: Wer sucht welche Besatzfische?*



Fr33 schrieb:


> als tausch sind laichkarpfen bis 80-90cm drinne.....^^ wie gesagt aber alles unter vorbehalt...
> 
> ein paar hechte über 1 m kommen im herbst raus.....



Das hört sich sehr gut an.

kannst du oder dein Verein ein geiegnetes Mobil besorgen oder muss ich das machen, falls wir ins Geschäft kommen sollten.


----------



## homer78 (6. März 2007)

*AW: Wer sucht welche Besatzfische?*

Moin Leif im Herbst komme ich gerne darauf zurück wieviel kostet der Spass denn ?


----------



## Abbo (6. März 2007)

*AW: Wer sucht welche Besatzfische?*

Ahoi,

ich/wir hätten evtl. noch den einen oder anderen Waller bis ca. 1,50 m abzugeben.

Dafür wären wir an Graskarpfen sehr interessiert.

Gruss Abbo


----------



## Leif (6. März 2007)

*AW: Wer sucht welche Besatzfische?*



Abbo schrieb:


> Ahoi,
> 
> ich/wir hätten evtl. noch den einen oder anderen Waller bis ca. 1,50 m abzugeben.
> 
> ...



Hi du.

Kannst du gerne haben.

nenn die größe und ob es normale oder Goldgraskarpfen sein sollen.


----------



## Leif (6. März 2007)

*AW: Wer sucht welche Besatzfische?*



Abbo schrieb:


> Ahoi,
> 
> ich/wir hätten evtl. noch den einen oder anderen Waller bis ca. 1,50 m abzugeben.
> 
> ...



Preise sind unterschiedlich.
meistens billiger als in Fischzuchten die du kennst.
kommt auf Sorte und Größe an.

Versand kostet 28€


----------



## Brassenwürger (6. März 2007)

*AW: Wer sucht welche Besatzfische?*

Hallo Leif,
es gibt Goldgraskarpfen?? Die habe ich ja noch nie gesehen! Hast Du mal ein Bild von so einem. Das wäre echt mal interessant!

Gruß Brassenwürger|wavey:


----------



## Leif (6. März 2007)

*AW: Wer sucht welche Besatzfische?*



Brassenwürger schrieb:


> Hallo Leif,
> es gibt Goldgraskarpfen?? Die habe ich ja noch nie gesehen! Hast Du mal ein Bild von so einem. Das wäre echt mal interessant!
> 
> Gruß Brassenwürger|wavey:



http://www.koi-gartenteichplanung.de/teich_von_gregor.htm

Schau dich mal durch.

da ist einer dabei.
Die sind jetzt erst im kommen.


----------



## Abbo (7. März 2007)

*AW: Wer sucht welche Besatzfische?*

Ahoi, 

die sehen zwar richtig goldig aus, sind aber für unseren See nichts. Wir würden ganz normale Graser bevorzugen.

Sie sollten aber nicht mehr in einen Kormoran reinpassen. 

Gruss Abbo


----------



## Leif (7. März 2007)

*AW: Wer sucht welche Besatzfische?*

Hallo,

sollte kein problem sein.


----------



## Abbo (7. März 2007)

*AW: Wer sucht welche Besatzfische?*

Hallo,

wie liegen denn die Preise für Graser, sagen wir mal 20 Stück und einer Länge von etwa 75 cm??

Die Grösse würden wir nicht wegen der Fangreife bevorzugen, sondern wegen der Krautverarbeitungskapazität.|supergri 

Oder hast Du gegen heftiges Krautaufkommen eine andere Idee?

Gruss Abbo


----------



## Leif (7. März 2007)

*AW: Wer sucht welche Besatzfische?*



Abbo schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> wie liegen denn die Preise für Graser, sagen wir mal 20 Stück und einer Länge von etwa 75 cm??
> 
> ...




ich schaue bei den kollegen, wie die kurse zu erwarten sind.
Habt ihr Wassergeflügel?


----------



## Fr33 (7. März 2007)

*AW: Wer sucht welche Besatzfische?*

Mal ne frage... sind das amur, silber oder marmorkarpfen ??? Ich meine, wenn es wirklich graskarpfen sind, und ihr wollt die bei euch aussetzten, dann ist mit wasserpflanzen essig !!!! Unsere 8 stk im verein, haben alles !!!!! abgefressen.... haben keine seerosen mehr, kein schilf und selbst äste die ins wasser ragten waren nach kurzer zeit kahl......


----------



## Gardenfly (7. März 2007)

*AW: Wer sucht welche Besatzfische?*

8 Stück und der Teich ist leer ?

solche Graskarpfen würde ich auch suchen, ich habe ca 50 Stück in einen Teich ca. 3000 Qm und das ist nur eine faule Bande die das Kraut beim Wachsen zusieht.


----------



## Leif (7. März 2007)

*AW: Wer sucht welche Besatzfische?*

Hallo,

es ist wirklich unterschiedlich mit dem fressen. ist mir auch schon aufgefallen.
Aber immer schön bedenken, es ist kein einheimischer Fisch.

Kann Probleme machen


----------



## Brassenwürger (7. März 2007)

*AW: Wer sucht welche Besatzfische?*

Den Goldgraser fand ich schon echt beeindruckend, habe ich zum ersten mal gesehen. Aber es gibt ja immer mal was neues!


----------



## Leif (7. März 2007)

*AW: Wer sucht welche Besatzfische?*

Hallo,

komischer Weise kkennen dien viele Leute nicht.
Stellt euch mal das Tier mit 50 pfund vor.
Das ist der schwimmende Goldschatz dann.


----------



## Brassenwürger (7. März 2007)

*AW: Wer sucht welche Besatzfische?*

Hatte mal einen weißroten Laichkoi von mehr als 40 Pfund im Arm, das war auch schon echt der Hammer!


----------



## Leif (7. März 2007)

*AW: Wer sucht welche Besatzfische?*






http://www.fisch-hitparade.de/fischhitparade/bilder/oWdHpLZ6DtorGU8.jpg

Der ist über 8 pfund schwer.


----------



## Leif (8. März 2007)

*AW: Wer sucht welche Besatzfische?*

Hallo,

bei einem kollegen müssen ne ganze Menge Regenbogner und Elsäßer saiblinge raus.
Wenn einer Intresse  hat bitte melden.


----------



## Abbo (8. März 2007)

*AW: Wer sucht welche Besatzfische?*

Hallo Leif,

ja wir haben Geflügel ohne Ende. Blassrallen, Schwäne und sicher
40 Monstergänse.

Ist das ein Problem ?? oder meinst du Hühner weg, Kraut weg ??

Gruss Abbo


----------



## Leif (8. März 2007)

*AW: Wer sucht welche Besatzfische?*

Hallo,

nein mache Geflügelsorten fressen Kraut.
Dann helfen doch wohl nur Graser.


----------



## homer78 (9. März 2007)

*AW: Wer sucht welche Besatzfische?*

Moin Gardenfly meine Graser wissen anscheinend auch nicht das sie Pflanzenfresser sind. Habe ca. 40-50Stk auf 2500qm bis zu 10 Pfund schwer und die Wasserpflanzen gedeihen prächtig. Die haben noch nie auch nur eine See- oder Teichrose angerührt und auch Schilf und Co. rühren sie nicht an. Aber beim stippen habe ich sie öfters mal an der Angel. Die Goldgraser sind ja richtig geil habe ich noch nie gesehen, die sehen aus wie genmanipulierte Monstergoldorfen#6.

Moin Leif wäre der Versand 28 Euro kpl. oder per Tüte, was kosten Moderlieschen und Gründis und wie groß sind sie ?


----------



## Fr33 (9. März 2007)

*AW: Wer sucht welche Besatzfische?*

Viele setzen Silber- oder Marmorkarpfen ein und wundern sich warum sich da nix tut....

desweiteren spielt die Wassertemperatur eine größe Rolle.... richtige Graser (Weisser Armur) stammen aus warmen Flüssen aus Fernost.... d.h erst ab 20°C wassertemp legen die erst richtig los..... in tiefen, großen Seen gehen die Fische also weniger auf Pflanzen los, als in kleineren, sich schneller erwärmenden Seen......

Gruß

Sascha

@ leif

Das mit den Fischen müssen wir dieses jahr nochmal verschieben.... habe eine Mitteilung von unsrem Vorstand, worauf steht, dass diesen herbst einmal komplett abgefischt wird.... daher ist ein Besatz dieses jahr nicht sinnvoll....


----------



## homer78 (9. März 2007)

*AW: Wer sucht welche Besatzfische?*

Hallo Fr33 es sind echte Graskarpfen und der Teich erwärmt sich aufgrund der geringen Größe und Tiefe rasch und erreicht hohe Temperaturen bei mir wachsen sie auch super ab halt nur ohne das ich merke das die Pflanzen weniger werden, obwohl so ein Graskarpfen bei richtiger Wassertemperatur mehr als sein Eigengewicht am Tag fressen kann, ergo müsste meine Truppe den Teich in ein paar Tagen kahl haben|kopfkrat ich glaub die sind bekloppt und wissen nicht das sie Pflanzen fressen sollen, ne mal im ernst beim Freund im Teich wächst nichts an weil die Graser alles sofort und restlos vertilgen.:c Wir haben über 20 Seerosen gefplanzt alles fürn A...., und bei mir rühren sie die Dinger nicht mal an da muss ich jedes Jahr rein und von Hand ausdünnen sonst hätte ich bald nur noch See- und Teichrosen und keine freie Wasserfläche mehr.


----------



## Leif (9. März 2007)

*AW: Wer sucht welche Besatzfische?*

Hallo,

Graskarpfen fressen nicht alle Sorten. und das welche Seerosen fressen habe ich auch noch nicht gesehen.
Wenn du Hornkraut oder Wasserpest hättest, dann wären sie richtig


----------



## Gardenfly (9. März 2007)

*AW: Wer sucht welche Besatzfische?*

Wo bekommt man eigentlich Marmorkarpfen her ?
Versuche ich schon seit Jahren vergeblich, ich kriege  nur Marmor/silberkarpfen-Mischlinge.


----------



## Leif (9. März 2007)

*AW: Wer sucht welche Besatzfische?*

Mischlinge?

Wo bekommste die denn her?

Silberkarpfen werden mehr produziert.
Sind billiger im Einkauf.
Marmorkarpfen bekommt man hier urch die tschechen und so.


----------



## Gardenfly (9. März 2007)

*AW: Wer sucht welche Besatzfische?*

bei Gerstner.
Die Kreuzen beide Arten da Silberkarpfen so nicht ganz so Transportempfindlich sind.


----------



## Leif (11. März 2007)

*AW: Wer sucht welche Besatzfische?*

Mhh.


Habe Gestern für dnen Kollegen ne Lieferung tiegerforellen und seeforellen gesehen. Auch Bacforellen.
Astreine Tiere.
Werde mir wohl auch noch welche holen.


----------



## Leif (13. März 2007)

*AW: Wer sucht welche Besatzfische?*

Hallo,

ich suche Goldforellen.
Hat einer einen tipp?


----------



## Timmie (13. März 2007)

*AW: Wer sucht welche Besatzfische?*

Hallo Leif,

die produzieren selbst!

http://www.fisch-holzenkamp.de


Ist zwar nicht ganz Deine Ecke, aber für ne größere Menge vielleicht machbar!

Grüße
Tim


----------



## Fr33 (13. März 2007)

*AW: Wer sucht welche Besatzfische?*

Hey Jungs....

also Graskarpfen fressen auch sehr harte Planzen.... und wenn im Frühjahr die Seerosen (wir hatten mal die gelben.... die waren geil!!) kleine Knospen bekommen die langsam aufsteigen, fressen die Graser die radikal ab.... die fressen bei uns sogar Äste die ins Wasser hängen ab!

Marmorkarpfen zu besetzten hat eigentlich auch keinen Sinn... das sind Planktonfresser..... als Angelfische absolut uninteressant, da man sie eigentlich nur beim Spinnfischen reissen kann... oder mal aus versehen fängt..... wir haben noch welche über 1,20m im Verein... die kommen diesen herbst raus....

wenn ihr die Chance habt, setzt was vernünftiges... z,B Schleien usw..... Goldforellen und was es noch so gibt, sind in den meisten Vereinen nur so Notlösungen, damit man die Mitglieder bei Laune hält, die sonst nix fangen....

ich für meinen Teil würde jede schleie einer Forelle usw. vorziehen 

Gruß

Sascha


----------



## Leif (14. März 2007)

*AW: Wer sucht welche Besatzfische?*

Hallo,

kann mir vielleicht einer mal sagen wie gut sich Forellenbarsche halten? Werde es dauernd gefragt.
Habe sie nur in großbecken gehalten.


----------



## Fr33 (14. März 2007)

*AW: Wer sucht welche Besatzfische?*

Forellenbarsche oder auch Schwarzbarsche genannt, sind keine Heimischen Fische.....

die beötigen zudem recht höhe Wassertemperaturen....somit sind diese nicht für alle Gewässer geeignet.

Wirst mit dem Besatz (falls dir sowas vorschwebte) eh ärger bekommen. Da Schwarzbarsche Allesfresser sind und weder vor heimischen Fischarten, Amphibien, Reptilien (Schlangen) und sogar Wasservögeln keinen Halt machen. Soweit ich weiss gibt es 2 Gewässer in Kärnten, wo es Schwarbarsche gibt, aber frage mich nicht wie die da hinkamen und ob es überhaupt eine beangelbare Anzahl ist.....

Gruß

Sascha

PS: Was wollt ihr alle mit so Exoten ?


----------



## Leif (14. März 2007)

*AW: Wer sucht welche Besatzfische?*

Hi du.

ne für mich ist es nur nen Aquarienfisch.
Aber alleine im Anglerboard wurde ich bezüglich dieser Fischart vier Mal angeschrieben.


----------



## AlexS. (14. März 2007)

*AW: Wer sucht welche Besatzfische?*

Hi!

Weiß jemand wo man in der Region Pfälzer Wald (Pirmasens) Zander Z3 herbekommen kann?

Beste Grüße Alex


----------



## Leif (17. März 2007)

*AW: Wer sucht welche Besatzfische?*

Hallo,

ein Kollege bekommt bald Goldbarben.
Fragt nicht nach einem Foto. ich habe schon gesucht. nix. Man findet nur Hinweise das es sie gibt.

Es gibt aber im Zeitschriftenhandel eine Sonderzeitung Teichfische und da ist eine abgebildet.


Und ich habe Huchen.....hehe


----------



## xxtrem01 (17. März 2007)

*AW: Wer sucht welche Besatzfische?*

Hallo,#h 

haben vor 2 Jahren nahe Rendsburg zwei Teiche(1200 und 900 Qm) gepachtet und haben über beide Jahre jetzt Karpfen, Zander, Hecht, Forellen, Saiblinge, Schleie, Barsch, Aal,....
gesetzt! Haben Weissfisch (Rotaugen) ohne Ende!!!
Jetzt wolle ich hier mal fragen, wär einen See/Teich in der 
Nähe hat und was für Fische anbieten kann!!!

Hoffe dieses Jahr auf Hecht, Zander und Schleien Nachwuchs!:k 
Letztes Jahr haben Weissfische und Barsche gelaicht!#6 
Karpfen konnte ich nicht beobachten.#c 


Gruss Stefan


----------



## xxtrem01 (17. März 2007)

*AW: Wer sucht welche Besatzfische?*

Man, man, man,... was hab ich da bloß geschrieben!#q #q 
Die beiden Teiche sind ca 7500 Qm und 9000Qm groß!!!

Gruss Stefan


----------



## Gardenfly (17. März 2007)

*AW: Wer sucht welche Besatzfische?*

ich suche Meerforellen und Lachse, früher gab es in Buchholz/Nordheide aber damals hatte ich noch keinen Teich für Salmonieden.
Unser Verein beteidigt sich erst am Mefo/Lachsprogramm wenn ich unseren Gewässerwart eine selbstgefangene präsentiere- da muß man wohl einwenig mogeln.:m


----------



## Leif (18. März 2007)

*AW: Wer sucht welche Besatzfische?*



Gardenfly schrieb:


> ich suche Meerforellen und Lachse, früher gab es in Buchholz/Nordheide aber damals hatte ich noch keinen Teich für Salmonieden.
> Unser Verein beteidigt sich erst am Mefo/Lachsprogramm wenn ich unseren Gewässerwart eine selbstgefangene präsentiere- da muß man wohl einwenig mogeln.:m



Hallo,


auf was für Ideen kommt ihr eigentlich?

Ich habe mit ach und Krach ein Gewässer in dem ich artgerecht huchen abwachsen lassen kann. und ihr wollt Lachse und Meerforellen.

ne ne ne...


----------



## Gardenfly (18. März 2007)

*AW: Wer sucht welche Besatzfische?*



Leif schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> 
> auf was für Ideen kommt ihr eigentlich?
> ...



ich glaube das wurde einwenig falsch verstanden,andere Vereine stromab haben schon lange Lachse und Meerforellen als Brut besetzt, nur wenn auf userer Steche kein Maßiger gefangen wird damit wir ebenfalle Brut besetzten muß man einwenig Mogeln für die gute Sache.


----------



## Leif (18. März 2007)

*AW: Wer sucht welche Besatzfische?*

Hallo,

das mag ja seimn.
Aber sie setzen sie auch nicht in irgendwelche Weiher.


----------



## Timmie (20. März 2007)

*AW: Wer sucht welche Besatzfische?*

Hallo, 
hat jemand Elritzen für mich??
Würde einige Kilometer fahren oder aber es erfolgt einen Versand der Tiere .....

Grüße
Tim


----------



## Leif (20. März 2007)

*AW: Wer sucht welche Besatzfische?*

Kannst mich ja mal anschreiben.
Kommt drauf an wie groß.
Und ob Laichfähig.


----------



## getchyouzander (20. März 2007)

*AW: Wer sucht welche Besatzfische?*



AlexS. schrieb:


> Hi!
> 
> Weiß jemand wo man in der Region Pfälzer Wald (Pirmasens) Zander Z3 herbekommen kann?
> 
> Beste Grüße Alex


 
Hi, frag mal die Schneiders in KL,

http://www.forellenwoog.de/kontakt/kontakt.htm
hab zwar schon lange keinen Kontakt mehr aber die sind die saubersten Fischzüchter die ich in der Region kenne. Habe über ihn mal nem Verein Zanderbesatz vermittelt der einwandfrei war. Kann mich jetzt bloß nicht mehr an den Zanderzüchter erinnern, da 10 Jahre her.
Hr. Schneider wirds aber wissen, bzw. was aktuell wo geht:m
Ist ein Familienbetrieb könnten schon die Kinder übernommen haben. Wenns geht frag nach den Senioren (Brüder, kenne Vornamen nicht mehr)


----------



## getchyouzander (20. März 2007)

*AW: Wer sucht welche Besatzfische?*



AlexS. schrieb:


> Hi!
> 
> Weiß jemand wo man in der Region Pfälzer Wald (Pirmasens) Zander Z3 herbekommen kann?
> 
> Beste Grüße Alex


 
Asche auf mein Haupt, hab Z2 gelesen, Z3 ist hier wesentlich schwieriger#t


----------



## wutz (21. März 2007)

*AW: Wer sucht welche Besatzfische?*

hi häte jemand ne idee wo ich bach forellen herbekommen kann nicht die braunen englischen sondern echte mit roten tupfen will einen klein mittelgebirgsbach pachtengfibt zwar nen gewissen altberstand kommt aber kein laich hoch. habe da letztes jahr ne bachforele mit der hand gegruiffen die hatte knapp 63 cm bei fast2 kilo


----------



## Leif (21. März 2007)

*AW: Wer sucht welche Besatzfische?*



wutz schrieb:


> hi häte jemand ne idee wo ich bach forellen herbekommen kann nicht die braunen englischen sondern echte mit roten tupfen will einen klein mittelgebirgsbach pachtengfibt zwar nen gewissen altberstand kommt aber kein laich hoch. habe da letztes jahr ne bachforele mit der hand gegruiffen die hatte knapp 63 cm bei fast2 kilo



Kannst du von mir haben. Musst nur sagewn wo du herkommst und wie der Versand geregelt werden soll.

Schreib mir am besten ne PN.


----------



## xxtrem01 (21. März 2007)

*AW: Wer sucht welche Besatzfische?*

Hallo Jungs,

suche im Bereich Kiel, Eckernförde, Rendsburg ( bis Entfernungen von 50 Km ) jemanden der Moderlieschen, 
Karpfen K1,K2 und Schleie hat !!!!!
MfG Stefan


----------



## Brassenwürger (21. März 2007)

*AW: Wer sucht welche Besatzfische?*

Der Chef meiner Mutter sucht Grasfische. Das Gewässer ist bei St. Peter Ording/SH. Wer weiß, ob es in der Nähe einen Betrieb gibt der Graser anliefern kann oder überhaupt hat. 

Gruß Brassenwürger|wavey:


----------



## Plumpsangler (22. März 2007)

*AW: Wer sucht welche Besatzfische?*

Versuch es doch mal bei der Fischzucht Hollenborn (bei Albersdorf) www.hollenborn.de . Liegt in der Nähe und die haben regelmässig Grasfische im Angebot. Gruß "Plumpsangler"


----------



## Leif (22. März 2007)

*AW: Wer sucht welche Besatzfische?*

Da ich mich entschlossen habe, einen teich komplett anders zu nutzen und er repariert werden mmuss, wird ein Störteich leergemacht. Wer Störe braucht (alle Grßen) kann sich auch per PN melden.
Sind verschiedene Arten. Baeri, Waxdick, Sterlet und stellatus.


----------



## homer78 (22. März 2007)

*AW: Wer sucht welche Besatzfische?*

Moin Plumpsangler und Brassenwürger,
mir sind leider fast alle Graser nach dem Besatz mit Hollenbornfischen eingegangen ich würde euch Reese nahelegen
habe beste Erfahrungen mit denen gemacht


----------



## Plumpsangler (22. März 2007)

*AW: Wer sucht welche Besatzfische?*

@ homer78: Ja stimmt, REESE geht auch. Dachte nur, dass HOLLENBORN direkt um die Ecke bei St.Peter Ording liegt. Hat jemand eigentlich schon mal Erfahrungen mit www.fischzucht-kemnitz.de oder www.fischzucht-sarlhusen.de
gemacht ??? Würde mich mal interessieren. Gruß "Plumpsangler"


----------



## Leif (22. März 2007)

*AW: Wer sucht welche Besatzfische?*

hallo,

Fischzucht Kemnitz soll in ordnung sein.
Habe ich gutes von gehört.


----------



## xxtrem01 (23. März 2007)

*AW: Wer sucht welche Besatzfische?*

HALLO,

Sarlhusen gehört auch zu Reese!
Habe da so eine geteilte Meinung!!! Haben dort letztes Jahr Zander und Moderlieschen gekauft. Zander (20-30 cm lang,
20 Stück waren in Ordnung.
Moderlieschen aber nicht! Haben 500 bestellt und bekamen 
nicht mal 300!!!! Preise im Netz stimmten auch nicht!
Man muss auf die Liste an der Kasse gucken, wo die Preise eindeutig teurer waren!!!
MfG Stefan


----------



## Leif (23. März 2007)

*AW: Wer sucht welche Besatzfische?*



xxtrem01 schrieb:


> HALLO,
> 
> Sarlhusen gehört auch zu Reese!
> Habe da so eine geteilte Meinung!!! Haben dort letztes Jahr Zander und Moderlieschen gekauft. Zander (20-30 cm lang,
> ...



Hi du.

Das ist natürlich nicht so schön.
Aber so ist das Gesetz.
Selbst bei Aldi wären die Preise die am Regal an der Kasse stehen nur eine Preisempfehlung. Die Kasse selbst dürfte mehr abrechnen.


----------



## Popeye (26. März 2007)

*AW: Wer sucht welche Besatzfische?*

Da wir gerade einen Teich übernomen haben suchen wir Besatzfische.
Interesse hätten wir an Karpfen, Graskarpfen, Hecht, Zander, Barsch, Schleien und Weisfisch im allgemeinem.
Auserdem 2-3 Welse.
Der Teich liegt bei Celle.


----------



## Gardenfly (26. März 2007)

*AW: Wer sucht welche Besatzfische?*

Hallo Popeye,
 frag doch mal bei Kohlhof in Lohe nach, da hole ich auch meine Fische, nur Graskarpfen hat er nicht.


----------



## Fr33 (26. März 2007)

*AW: Wer sucht welche Besatzfische?*

für graser braucht ihr ne genehmigung 

ne mal im ernst... lasst die graser und die welse weg... dann passt das schön.


----------



## Gardenfly (26. März 2007)

*AW: Wer sucht welche Besatzfische?*

wenn das kein Naturgewässer ist sind Graser erlaubt.

Große Frage was haben den so viele gegen Welse ?ich habe noch nie Nachteile gehabt !!!
Man bekommt ja mehr Unterstützung wenn man Kormorane ansiedeln will.


----------



## Popeye (26. März 2007)

*AW: Wer sucht welche Besatzfische?*



Fr33 schrieb:


> für graser braucht ihr ne genehmigung
> 
> ne mal im ernst... lasst die graser und die welse weg... dann passt das schön.


Wie soll ich das jets verstehen ?;+


----------



## Popeye (26. März 2007)

*AW: Wer sucht welche Besatzfische?*

@ Gardenfly
Haste mal ne Adresse von der Fischzucht Kohlhof in Lohe ?


----------



## Leif (26. März 2007)

*AW: Wer sucht welche Besatzfische?*



Popeye schrieb:


> Da wir gerade einen Teich übernomen haben suchen wir Besatzfische.
> Interesse hätten wir an Karpfen, Graskarpfen, Hecht, Zander, Barsch, Schleien und Weisfisch im allgemeinem.
> Auserdem 2-3 Welse.
> Der Teich liegt bei Celle.



Hallo,

ist schon ok so mit dem besatz.
Ich habe auch Welse bis 50 Pfund und die machen keinen Ärger.
Kenne auch Leute die in kleinen weihern weitaus größere haben.
Ich würde vielleicht noch Silberkarpfen einsetzen um Schwebealgen den kampf anzusagen.
Auf die Barsche würde ich verzichten. das bringt nix und die sind lästig.
Aale hast du vergessen, aber sind auch schweineteuer und hauen ab wenn es nicht passt.


----------



## nkniese (28. März 2007)

*AW: Wer sucht welche Besatzfische?*

Hallo 

THD hatte ja schon mal angefragt wir suchen dringend Rotfedern möglichst groß und nachmöglichkeit Sortenrein wir sind ein Angelverein in Nordhessen im umkreis von 100 km könnten wir sie abholen oder auch selbst Angeln oder andersweitig abfischen.

bitte meldet euich wir brauchen sie wirklich dringen 
#h


----------



## Leif (28. März 2007)

*AW: Wer sucht welche Besatzfische?*

Hallo,

Rotfedern sind im moment wirklich rara.
Da die meisten leute und auch die Züchter sie jetzt erst Laichen lassen.


----------



## Leif (29. März 2007)

*AW: Wer sucht welche Besatzfische?*

Habe jetzt von einem gehört, das er ne Schleierform von nem normalen Schuppi gefangen hat.
dachte erst an nen Butterfly-Koi.
Ist es ja auch im grunde.
Aber da würde ich auch blöd glotzen.





http://www.sdafs.org/laafs/Amazing Fish Pictures/Fantail Carp.JPG


Musste erst mal nen passendes foto finden.
Also dann doch lieber nen Goldgraskarpfen.
Wie findet ihr den Schuppi?
Schon mal gesehen?


----------



## Popeye (29. März 2007)

*AW: Wer sucht welche Besatzfische?*

@ Leif

Ein schöner Fisch.#6


----------



## Leif (29. März 2007)

*AW: Wer sucht welche Besatzfische?*

Müsste ich mal selber versuchen. Nen butterfly mit Schuppenkarpfen zu kreuzen.
Spigler kreuze ich ja auch mit denen.


----------



## Petri Heil 22 (29. März 2007)

*AW: Wer sucht welche Besatzfische?*

na so vom zustand der flossen usw sieht es nicht so aus als wenn das tier einwandfei durchs leben gegangen ist. die zu züchten würd ich sein lassen


----------



## Leif (29. März 2007)

*AW: Wer sucht welche Besatzfische?*



Petri Heil 22 schrieb:


> na so vom zustand der flossen usw sieht es nicht so aus als wenn das tier einwandfei durchs leben gegangen ist. die zu züchten würd ich sein lassen



Hast du schon mal butterflykois gesehen?
Das ist ziemlich dasselbe.
Nix anderes.


----------



## Naglfar (9. April 2007)

*AW: Wer sucht welche Besatzfische?*

Suche Karauschen, Brachsen, Moderlieschen und andere Weißfische (Rotauge, -feder, etc)

Sollte im Landkreis Freising oder Nachbar-Landkreisen sein, da ich nicht allzuweit transportieren will.

Gruß,
Naglfar


----------



## Leif (11. April 2007)

*AW: Wer sucht welche Besatzfische?*



Naglfar schrieb:


> Suche Karauschen, Brachsen, Moderlieschen und andere Weißfische (Rotauge, -feder, etc)
> 
> Sollte im Landkreis Freising oder Nachbar-Landkreisen sein, da ich nicht allzuweit transportieren will.
> 
> ...



Schau mal hier nach, vielleicht hilft dir das!


----------



## Popeye (11. April 2007)

*AW: Wer sucht welche Besatzfische?*

Wenn jemand interesse an Zwergwelsen hat, kann sich bei mir oder Carphunter 96 melden.

Haben reilich von denen !!!


Gruß Lars


----------



## bennie (11. April 2007)

*AW: Wer sucht welche Besatzfische?*

wer will das schon 
kannste ja gleich wollhandkrabben besetzen


----------



## Leif (11. April 2007)

*AW: Wer sucht welche Besatzfische?*



Popeye schrieb:


> Wenn jemand interesse an Zwergwelsen hat, kann sich bei mir oder Carphunter 96 melden.
> 
> Haben reilich von denen !!!
> 
> ...



Hi du.

ich dachte es wären kleine Waller.


----------



## Popeye (11. April 2007)

*AW: Wer sucht welche Besatzfische?*



Leif schrieb:


> Hi du.
> 
> ich dachte es wären kleine Waller.


 
Das dachten wir auch. Da der Verpächter sagte es sein Waller besetzt worden und es müssen noch 2 Stück um die 1,80 m
drin sein.
Aber nachdem wir uns schlau gemacht haben, wissen wir jets das es Zwergwelse sind.
Am Samstag lassen wir den Teich ab, dan werden wir es sehen ob auch Waller drin sind.
Aufjedenfall wollen wir ein teil der Zwergwelse entnehmen.
Es sind einfach zu viele drin.
In einer Stunde haste locker 20 Stück gefangen.


----------



## Fr33 (11. April 2007)

*AW: Wer sucht welche Besatzfische?*

Das mit dem Butterfly Karpfen ist nett..... kann den mal einer mit ner Schleie kreuzen.... glaube das wäre ne super hübsche Fischart ^^... Butterfly-Schleie....

> Wo muss ich bestellen 

Gruß

Sascha


----------



## Leif (11. April 2007)

*AW: Wer sucht welche Besatzfische?*



Popeye schrieb:


> Das dachten wir auch. Da der Verpächter sagte es sein Waller besetzt worden und es müssen noch 2 Stück um die 1,80 m
> drin sein.
> Aber nachdem wir uns schlau gemacht haben, wissen wir jets das es Zwergwelse sind.
> Am Samstag lassen wir den Teich ab, dan werden wir es sehen ob auch Waller drin sind.
> ...


Hallo,

Zwergwels hat 8 Barteln (je 4 an Ober- und Unterkiefer)
Waller hat  6 Barteln (2 am Oberkiefer, 4 am Unterkiefer) 

Daran kannst duu es ganz leicht unterscheiden.


----------



## Naglfar (11. April 2007)

*AW: Wer sucht welche Besatzfische?*

servus,

@Leif: Hilft mir leider nur bedingt weiter. Ich habe bereits sämtliche Fischzüchter im Umkreis abgeklappert.

Keine Rotaugen/Rotfedern im Frühjahr.....komm im Herbst wieder.

Brachsen/ Karauschen und andere Weißfische: Führen wir nicht, will keiner haben.

Es war schon nicht einfach Karpfen und Schleien zu kaufen.


----------



## Leif (11. April 2007)

*AW: Wer sucht welche Besatzfische?*

Dann musst du firmen nehmen die Speditionsversand machen.
Heißt, Groß und reese.


----------



## Timmie (11. April 2007)

*AW: Wer sucht welche Besatzfische?*

Hasst Du ne Web Adresse von Heißt? Hab ich noch nie gehört?


----------



## Fr33 (11. April 2007)

*AW: Wer sucht welche Besatzfische?*

da muss ich dem kollegen recht geben, das es teils sehr schwer ist, Brotfische zu bekommen... sprich weissfische, schleien und "exoten" wie karauschen usw...

die meisten züchter setzen auf Aale, Forellen (fast alle Salmoniden, Zander, Hecht, Karpfen und vereinzelt auch Barsche...

habe mal versucht größere Brassen zu bekommen..... hätt ich die selber gefangen, gehältert und umgesetzt hätte ich vom ersparten  14 tage in die Südsee fliegen können....

wir fischen ja im herbst ab... mal sehen was dann so zusammen kommt... vielleicht kann ich (wenn ich darf) auch was anbieten....

Kapitale wie z.B 1,30m lange Marmorkarpfen, 1-1,20m Hechte, Karpfen zw. 30-35,40pfd und vielleicht den ein oder anderen wels....

auch graser müssen raus... die müssten mitlerweile auch so zw. 80cm-1xxcm haben...


Grüßen


Sascha


----------



## Popeye (11. April 2007)

*AW: Wer sucht welche Besatzfische?*



Leif schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> Zwergwels hat 8 Barteln (je 4 an Ober- und Unterkiefer)
> Waller hat 6 Barteln (2 am Oberkiefer, 4 am Unterkiefer)
> ...


 
Ja. Und der vorderste Strahl der Rückenflosse des Zwergwelses ist spitz und leicht giftig.
Und die Spitze haben unsere Welse.


----------



## Naglfar (11. April 2007)

*AW: Wer sucht welche Besatzfische?*

servus,

ich dachte eher, dass ich über diesen Weg eher Kontakt mit privaten Weiherbesitzern knüpfen könnte, die wegen Überbevölkerung a bisserl was abgeben würden.

Gruß,

Naglfar


----------



## Leif (11. April 2007)

*AW: Wer sucht welche Besatzfische?*



Fr33 schrieb:


> da muss ich dem kollegen recht geben, das es teils sehr schwer ist, Brotfische zu bekommen... sprich weissfische, schleien und "exoten" wie karauschen usw...
> 
> die meisten züchter setzen auf Aale, Forellen (fast alle Salmoniden, Zander, Hecht, Karpfen und vereinzelt auch Barsche...
> 
> ...



Hallo,

also es gibt einige Fischzuchten, die Brassen bis drei Kilogramm und Schleien (sollte nirgendwo nen problem sein) anbieten.


----------



## Leif (11. April 2007)

*AW: Wer sucht welche Besatzfische?*



Timmie schrieb:


> Hasst Du ne Web Adresse von Heißt? Hab ich noch nie gehört?



Hehe,

muss schmunzeln.

Heißt, heißt soviel wie sprich....


----------



## Timmie (11. April 2007)

*AW: Wer sucht welche Besatzfische?*



Leif schrieb:


> Hehe,
> 
> muss schmunzeln.
> 
> Heißt, heißt soviel wie sprich....



Jetzt wo ich es weiss, liest es sich gleich ganz anders! |rolleyes


----------



## Leif (11. April 2007)

*AW: Wer sucht welche Besatzfische?*



Timmie schrieb:


> Jetzt wo ich es weiss, liest es sich gleich ganz anders! |rolleyes



Hehe.....:m :m :m :m :m :m :m :m :m :m :m #h


----------



## Leif (11. April 2007)

*AW: Wer sucht welche Besatzfische?*



Popeye schrieb:


> Das dachten wir auch. Da der Verpächter sagte es sein Waller besetzt worden und es müssen noch 2 Stück um die 1,80 m
> drin sein.
> Aber nachdem wir uns schlau gemacht haben, wissen wir jets das es Zwergwelse sind.
> Am Samstag lassen wir den Teich ab, dan werden wir es sehen ob auch Waller drin sind.
> ...



Hallo,

nachdem ich sie jetzt definitiv gesehen habe, sind es eindeutig Katzenwelse.
Ich gebe dir mal nen Tipp, räucher sie.
Sind ne Delikatesse.


----------



## Popeye (11. April 2007)

*AW: Wer sucht welche Besatzfische?*

Jo danke für deine Hilfe und den Tip mit dem Räuchern.


----------



## Leif (11. April 2007)

*AW: Wer sucht welche Besatzfische?*



Popeye schrieb:


> Jo danke für deine Hilfe und den Tip mit dem Räuchern.



Schau mal hier!

Hier!

Wenn du noch mehr Pics hast, her damit!


----------



## Popeye (11. April 2007)

*AW: Wer sucht welche Besatzfische?*

@ Leif

Jo danke. Das werde ich mall ausprobieren.
Carphunter 96 hat auch schonn welche in die Pfanne gehauen und gesagt das sie sehr lecker waren.


----------



## Naglfar (11. April 2007)

*AW: Wer sucht welche Besatzfische?*

Brachsen sind bei uns nicht erhältlich. Und keiner von diesen Züchtern konnte mir jemanden nennen, der Brachsen und Karauschen führt. Wie gesagt, wurde ich nur komisch angeschaut, warum ich denn derartige Fische will.


----------



## Leif (11. April 2007)

*AW: Wer sucht welche Besatzfische?*

Hallo,

habe gerade nen Schock bekommen.
Was sagt ihr zu dem Preis?


Schaut hier!


----------



## Leif (11. April 2007)

*AW: Wer sucht welche Besatzfische?*



Naglfar schrieb:


> Brachsen sind bei uns nicht erhältlich. Und keiner von diesen Züchtern konnte mir jemanden nennen, der Brachsen und Karauschen führt. Wie gesagt, wurde ich nur komisch angeschaut, warum ich denn derartige Fische will.



Habe genau das richtige für dich gefunden.

Schau hier!


----------



## Naglfar (11. April 2007)

*AW: Wer sucht welche Besatzfische?*

@Leif: Danke! Das Angebot ist ja genau das richtige! Alles da, was ich brauche. Auch die Preise scheinen OK zu sein. Muß mal die Versandkosten abchecken....ist ja nicht grad der nächste Weg.

Aber der Karpfen für 50Euronen ist schon heftig! Der ist wohl farbenblind und denkt es sei ein Koi, oder so....

ich sollte wohl nur Karpfen besetzen....


----------



## Leif (26. April 2007)

*AW: Wer sucht welche Besatzfische?*

Ich bin jetzt wieder heiß auf bestimmte Fische.

Ich suche den schwarzen Amur.

http://www.hiki.at/bilder/website bilder/Fotogalerie/08-05/Foto-des-Monats-August.gif






Von mir aus kann man mir zu Not auch ausländische zuchten nennen.


----------



## christ_0506 (2. Mai 2007)

*AW: Wer sucht welche Besatzfische?*

Wir haben von unseren Vereinsgewässern Rotaugen, Karauschen und Welse abzugeben. Hat jemand in der Nähe was abzugeben?

Gruss Christoph


----------



## Wahoo (2. Mai 2007)

*AW: Wer sucht welche Besatzfische?*

Hallo Jungs,

ich suche Renken (großwüchsige Art)
Moderlieschen und Gründlinge

Raum Köln


----------



## Leif (3. Mai 2007)

*AW: Wer sucht welche Besatzfische?*

Hallo,

gubt einer zufällig größere kois ab?


----------



## Fr33 (3. Mai 2007)

*AW: Wer sucht welche Besatzfische?*

@ offenbacher...

ich hätt eventuell interesse an den Karauschen.... wie groß sind denn die kerlchen ^^


Gruß


Sascha


----------



## christ_0506 (3. Mai 2007)

*AW: Wer sucht welche Besatzfische?*

SInd unterschiedlich. Von 5-25cm alles dabei. Habt ihr auch was abzugeben?


----------



## Fr33 (3. Mai 2007)

*AW: Wer sucht welche Besatzfische?*

wir fischen im herbst einmal alles ab..... bestand-neu-aufbau....

haben recht viele große karpfen, große hechte usw...

aber glaube 5-25cm karauschen wären doch etwas zu klein....


----------



## schaumburg4 (10. Mai 2007)

*AW: Wer sucht welche Besatzfische?*

@ all ich suche mal eine große brasse 2kg aufwärts um so eine in meinen Gartenteich zu setzen, wollte mal fragen ob einer mir aml eine abgeben könnte oder was er dafür ahben möchte?! Und mich würden auch mal die preise für große Albino bsw. weiße welse interessieren
Gruß Schaumburg


----------



## Leif (10. Mai 2007)

*AW: Wer sucht welche Besatzfische?*

Hallo,

Brassen sollte man immer im trup halten. Der Preis für brassen leigt bei ca. 3 €
Was heißt den für dich groß bei den Welsen?
Geh mal mindestens  von 1,50 € pro cm aus.


----------



## schaumburg4 (10. Mai 2007)

*AW: Wer sucht welche Besatzfische?*



Leif schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> Brassen sollte man immer im trup halten. Der Preis für brassen leigt bei ca. 3 €
> Was heißt den für dich groß bei den Welsen?
> Geh mal mindestens  von 1,50 € pro cm aus.



wie viele tiere solte ein trupp den mindst. haben?


----------



## Leif (10. Mai 2007)

*AW: Wer sucht welche Besatzfische?*

Hallo,
ab 5 Tiere geht, besser ist jedoch mehr.


----------



## igler (10. Mai 2007)

*AW: Wer sucht welche Besatzfische?*

Hallo
Ich brauche Graskarpfen ,komme aus dem Harz.
Wer hat was?
MfG#h


----------



## Dom 3491 (11. Mai 2007)

*AW: Wer sucht welche Besatzfische?*

@ igler
schau doch mal hier
http://www.osterode.city-map.de/city/db/011301110000/011301993.html
einfach mal anrufen vielleicht können die dir weiter helfen.#6 

Gruß Dom


----------



## mkuenzi (16. Mai 2007)

*AW: Wer sucht welche Besatzfische?*

Ich habe mir einen 2ha teich im elsass gekauft und bin mit den fischbestand und zustand sehr zufrieden bei mehreren probefischen habe ich viele karpfen bis 10 kg und mehr gefangen und etliche zander bis 4kg der Teich wurde von mir mit Fischbestand übernommen es soll im weiteren kois,störe ,graskarpfen,barsche drinhaben.
Zu meinem bedauern hat es auch sehr viele brassen im teich welche ich leider nicht sehr schätze ich habe vor den Teich im herbst zu leeren und würde die brassen gratis abgeben schätze es sind ein paar 100kg  Intressierte melden sich bei mir der teich ist ca eine halbe stunde ab Basel ereichbar wäre auch nicht böse wenn ich für die brassen ein paar hechte bekommen könnte


----------



## mkuenzi (17. Mai 2007)

*AW: Wer sucht welche Besatzfische?*



Leif schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> kann mir vielleicht einer mal sagen wie gut sich Forellenbarsche halten? Werde es dauernd gefragt.
> Habe sie nur in großbecken gehalten.


wennn du die mal in einem teich drin hast wirst du sie nie mehr los in meinem weiher im elsass habe ich ebenfalls und ca500 weitere teichbesitzer inder umgebung ebenfalls die reinste pest|bla: tschuldigung ich muss mich korrigieren ich meine natürlich sonnenbarsche und nicht forellenbarsche


----------



## Leif (17. Mai 2007)

*AW: Wer sucht welche Besatzfische?*



mkuenzi schrieb:


> wennn du die mal in einem teich drin hast wirst du sie nie mehr los in meinem weiher im elsass habe ich ebenfalls und ca500 weitere teichbesitzer inder umgebung ebenfalls die reinste pest|bla: tschuldigung ich muss mich korrigieren ich meine natürlich sonnenbarsche und nicht forellenbarsche



Hi du.
Das sind ja auch ganz andere Fische.
Ich habe jetzt aber Forellenbarsche in meinen rundbecken.


----------



## maertes6 (17. Mai 2007)

*AW: Wer sucht welche Besatzfische?*

hallo,leif.habe den selben hund in schwarz


----------



## Gardenfly (17. Mai 2007)

*AW: Wer sucht welche Besatzfische?*

Wo bekommt man die den her? 
ich meine nicht für 25€ das Stück wie bei einer Fischzucht.


----------



## hamburgerjung (24. Mai 2007)

*AW: Wer sucht welche Besatzfische?*

hallo......ich suche 30 karpfen der klasse k2 im raum schleswig holstein bei hamburg bergedorf für einen kleinen karpfenteich...........

achso......ich habe kein auto....

wer kann mir da helfen ?

gruss
hamburgerjung


----------



## Der Doktor (29. Mai 2007)

*AW: Wer sucht welche Besatzfische?*

Hallo!

ich würde suchen:

Renken, Schleien, Zander, Sterlet /Stör, Huchen & Seeforelle ( so klein, als möglich)

Jeweils geringe Mengen; per Versand oder im Raum Oberbayern.

Weiß da jemand was?


----------



## Leif (29. Mai 2007)

*AW: Wer sucht welche Besatzfische?*



Der Doktor schrieb:


> Hallo!
> 
> ich würde suchen:
> 
> ...



Hi du,

meld dich mal per PN bei mir.


----------



## mkuenzi (31. Mai 2007)

*AW: Wer sucht welche Besatzfische?*

#h





Fr33 schrieb:


> Ich wäre bereit im Frankfurter Raum ein paar richtig große Brassen abzunehmen...... so kleine Klodeckel zw. 40-55cm (gerne auch Größer)... müssten auch nicht die welt sein..... so 50-100kg wären spitze......
> 
> da unser bestand an Brassen nach 10 Jahren leider zurück ging... (die ersten Brassen kamen noch aus dem Rhein... seit dem wurde nie wieder was besetzt...)
> 
> ...


 
Ich kann dir ca 500-1000kg brassen zu einem schrottpreis abgeben oder wäre intressiert gegen ein paar hechte zu tauschen ich habe einen 2ha teich in dem es von brassen wimmelt ich lasse ihn im oktober ab der teich ist im elsass ca 2std fahrt ab frankfurt melde dich oder euch


----------



## mkuenzi (31. Mai 2007)

*AW: Wer sucht welche Besatzfische?*

Brassen en massen aus meinem 2 ha teich 500-1000kg im oktober zum schrottpreis oder tausch gegen hechte


----------



## Hechthunter21 (2. Juni 2007)

*AW: Wer sucht welche Besatzfische?*

mal nee Frage ...an die Spezi´s hier#c!
Zander in der größe 15-17 cm dass Stück zu 1,90€ iss dies OKAY|kopfkrat!?

Grüsse aus Pulheim|wavey:


----------



## Leif (2. Juni 2007)

*AW: Wer sucht welche Besatzfische?*



Hechthunter21 schrieb:


> mal nee Frage ...an die Spezi´s hier#c!
> Zander in der größe 15-17 cm dass Stück zu 1,90€ iss dies OKAY|kopfkrat!?
> 
> Grüsse aus Pulheim|wavey:



1,50 wären zur zeit ok.
Das kosten sie hier im Durchschnitt.
Im herbst sind sie billiger, wegen dem Überwinterungsrisiko.


----------



## Wanne (2. Juni 2007)

*AW: Wer sucht welche Besatzfische?*

Bei uns kosten sie 2 €.


----------



## Käptn Nemo (2. Juni 2007)

*AW: Wer sucht welche Besatzfische?*

suche nen paar katzenwelse und schleien für nen kleinen teich raum  südniedersachsen jeweils so 15 stück evtl auch einige brassen


----------



## Hechthunter21 (3. Juni 2007)

*AW: Wer sucht welche Besatzfische?*



Leif schrieb:


> 1,50 wären zur zeit ok.
> Das kosten sie hier im Durchschnitt.
> Im herbst sind sie billiger, wegen dem Überwinterungsrisiko.



Danke ...#6


----------



## Abbo (16. Juni 2007)

*AW: Wer sucht welche Besatzfische?*

Hallo,

wo und zu welchem Preis bekomme ich rund 30 Hechte zwischen 40-50 cm zum niederschlagen eines Sonnenbarsch-Aufstandes.

Zur Erklärung des Sachverhaltes, siehe hier:

http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=103065

Danke und Gruss

Abbo


----------



## igler (18. Juni 2007)

*AW: Wer sucht welche Besatzfische?*

HEY
Ich brauche dringend einiege Hechte wer weiß was wo ich welche kriegen kann egal wie GROß.
MfG


----------



## bmt_hethske (19. Juni 2007)

*AW: Wer sucht welche Besatzfische?*

Braucht jemand im Herbst 200 Regenbogenforellen (Fangfähig: 300-800 g) oder 50 Bachforellen (Fangf. 300-600g)? Schleswig Holstein, Nähe Eckernförde/Schleswig/Kiel.


----------



## PiraT86 (19. Juni 2007)

*AW: Wer sucht welche Besatzfische?*

Nein!:vik:


----------



## Leif (20. Juni 2007)

*AW: Wer sucht welche Besatzfische?*

Hallo Pira....alles ok?
Langeweile?
Solche brauchen wir hier nicht


----------



## schrauber78 (20. Juni 2007)

*AW: Wer sucht welche Besatzfische?*

@bmt_hethske

sind die forellen aus deinem teich? machst du den etwa dicht, nach der arbeit die du rein gesteckt hast???


----------



## bmt_hethske (20. Juni 2007)

*AW: Wer sucht welche Besatzfische?*

Ich will nur ein paar los werden, will im Herbst nämlich einen Teich neu besetzen mit 10-12 cm Setzlingen und brauche daher nen Abnehmer für wenigstens die Hälfte der 500 Forellen


----------



## Big Troll (21. Juni 2007)

*AW: Wer sucht welche Besatzfische?*

Moin,
ich suche ca. 25 Zander (20-35cm), möglichs bald, und nahe am Weserbergland.
Wer kann helfen?
Gruß und Dank Werner


----------



## Leif (1. Juli 2007)

*AW: Wer sucht welche Besatzfische?*

Hallo,

Hier sehr ihr mal was von letztem jahr.


----------



## Fischpaule (1. Juli 2007)

*AW: Wer sucht welche Besatzfische?*

Moin Leif
Sind das Albino Europäer?

Gruß, der Fischpaule |wavey:


----------



## Leif (2. Juli 2007)

*AW: Wer sucht welche Besatzfische?*

Hi du.

Meinst du das es nachzuchten von Europa sind?
Ja klar, no other!


----------



## mkuenzi (17. August 2007)

*AW: Wer sucht welche Besatzfische?*



Fr33 schrieb:


> Ich wäre bereit im Frankfurter Raum ein paar richtig große Brassen abzunehmen...... so kleine Klodeckel zw. 40-55cm (gerne auch Größer)... müssten auch nicht die welt sein..... so 50-100kg wären spitze......
> 
> da unser bestand an Brassen nach 10 Jahren leider zurück ging... (die ersten Brassen kamen noch aus dem Rhein... seit dem wurde nie wieder was besetzt...)
> 
> ...


 
ich fische im oktober november meinen teich 2ha ab hätte sehr viele brassen zum ab geben 50 cent pro kilo du musst sie allerdings im elsass bei mir abholen


----------



## igler (17. August 2007)

*AW: Wer sucht welche Besatzfische?*

Wer hat Aale abzugeben suche dringend welche auch einiege Hechte und Zander würden mich interessieren.
Harzer Raum ,Hannover, Braunschweig


----------



## Daniel Witt (18. August 2007)

*AW: Wer sucht welche Besatzfische?*

Wer hat Hechte (Größe egal) um einen verbutteten Rotaugenbestand zu vernichten? Raum 
Dithmarschen (Schleswig Holstein) ? Zander und Wels wären auch ok


----------



## PiraT86 (19. August 2007)

*AW: Wer sucht welche Besatzfische?*

Hallo,
suche dringend für den Herbstbesatz meines Teiches Aale, Karpfen K2 und eventuell Zander!
Raum: Harz Wolfenbüttel, Braunschweig!

Vielen DANK|bla:|bla:|bla:|bla:|bla:
#h#h#h#h#h#h:vik::vik::vik::vik::vik:


----------



## igler (19. August 2007)

*AW: Wer sucht welche Besatzfische?*



> Hallo,
> suche dringend für den Herbstbesatz meines Teiches Aale, Karpfen K2 und eventuell Zander!
> Raum: Harz Wolfenbüttel, Braunschweig!


Hallo 
Brauche auch im Herbst Aal Zander  und Karpfen, Karpfen und Zander werde ich villeicht besorgen können,können uns auch zusammen tun somit kommen wir einfacher an die Fische denn dann sind die Kg mehr.
mfg


----------



## *Homer* (19. August 2007)

*AW: Wer sucht welche Besatzfische?*

HI alle zusammen, ich hätte auch ein paar wünsche ..aaalso ich bräuchte : Störe(Sterlets) = 3-5 Stck. , Kois ( nur weil hier schon einer erwähnt hat dass er welche im See hat) = 5-8 Stck, Goldschleien (wenn jemand welche hat) = ca. 5 Stck , auch Goldgraskarpfen = 3 -5 Stck.und ja das wars eigtl. wenn ihr euch jetzt wundert über die kleinen Mengen, dass ist schon beabsichtigt so..|supergri..also und nehmt mir nicht übel dass es nur so "zier"- Fische sind und keine "normalen" aber ich brauche eben solche...also wer nur eine oder zwei dieser arten hat :ist auch ok einfach mal melden #6 am besten über eine private nachricht oder aber auch hier im Thread...ach ja ehe ich es vergesse am besten Jungtiere! so bis...25-30 cm...also ICH habe anzubieten: Goldfische  doch im ernst sind sau die plage....nja , shubunkings(oder so ähnlich geschrieben..), Barsche, Sonnenbarsche, Rotaugen, Rotfedern; eventuell kleine Karpfen, Brassen, so ja das wars..:q also wenn jemand interesse hat einfach mal melden !!! auf besonderen Wunsch auch andere Fische aus dem Rhein abzugeben ...also dann ich freue mich auf alle Meldungen! mfg *homer*


----------



## 3ster (9. September 2007)

*AW: Wer sucht welche Besatzfische?*

Hallo,
werde ziemlich sicher ab nächstes Jahr einen 12ha großen See pachten.
Für diesen bräuchte ich dann nächstes Jahr im Frühjahr große Karpfen (auf keinen Fall unter 8kg).
Was mich auch intressieren würde wären irgendwelche "bunten" Karpfen und evtl. Störe. 
Graskarpfen darf man ja nicht mehr setzen, oder?
Könnt mir wer sagen wo ich die Fische herbekomme? Bin aus dem Raum München/Nürnberg. Wo liegen die Tiere preislich ungefähr?

Wie gesagt, bin neu in dem Geschäft...|rolleyes


----------



## pikehunter4you (10. September 2007)

*AW: Wer sucht welche Besatzfische?*

Ich suche 30-50  Forellen für meinen Teich nördlich von Hamburg.
Habe aber leider keine Transportmöglichkeit.

Wende dein Gesicht der Sonne zu, dann fallen die Schatten hinter dich.


----------



## Gardenfly (11. September 2007)

*AW: Wer sucht welche Besatzfische?*

ich suche Barsch um 500gr/St, habe keine Möglichkeit  die selber abzuholen.


----------



## boot (11. September 2007)

*AW: Wer sucht welche Besatzfische?*



Gardenfly schrieb:


> ich suche Barsch um 500gr/St, habe keine Möglichkeit die selber abzuholen.


Brauchst die lebend od tot#c


----------



## Gardenfly (11. September 2007)

*AW: Wer sucht welche Besatzfische?*

...Schwimmen sollten sie schon, und sich schön vermehren ohne vor Kormoranen Angst zu haben (deshalb größere).


----------



## PiraT86 (12. September 2007)

*AW: Wer sucht welche Besatzfische?*

Hast du dir das gut überlegt?
Haben aus unserem Teich (1000m²) jetzt ca. 120 kleine Barsche raus.

Mein Kumpel hat einen!!!!!!! Mit 44cm gefangen.

Wir werden nicht Herr über die Barsche.

Und was die an Jungfisch weghauen ist unglaublich.

Wie groß ist denn dein Teich?

Viele Grüße


----------



## Gardenfly (12. September 2007)

*AW: Wer sucht welche Besatzfische?*

ja, ich habe mir das gut überlegt, der vordere Teich ist so kalt(Forellenzucht) das ich kaum Vermehrung von Rotaugen habe, setze ich Barsche (kleine) hinein kommt der Kormoran und weg sind die, bevor die abgelaicht haben, nur ich will nicht immer Futterfisch dazukaufen und Barsche zählen eh zu meinen Lieblingen.
Die Teiche sind ca. 2000 und 1500 qm groß der hintere ist wärmer sollten da zu viele Barsche auftauchen kommen die in den anderen.


----------



## PiraT86 (12. September 2007)

*AW: Wer sucht welche Besatzfische?*

Hallo,
suche für meinen Teich Karpfen. Denke so um die 20 - 30 cm wären ok.
Desweiteren Aale wenn vorhanden!

Raum Wolfenbüttel/Braunschweig/Harz

Viele Grüße


----------



## Wallerschreck (12. September 2007)

*AW: Wer sucht welche Besatzfische?*

@Gardenfly
Die Kormorane putzen dir auch größere Barsche eisenhart weg


----------



## Trader1667 (30. September 2007)

*AW: Wer sucht welche Besatzfische?*

Hallo,

ich suche  Forellensetzlinge und Aale in der Region Hannover. Wenn jemand welche hat bitte per PM melden.


----------



## Der Doktor (30. September 2007)

*AW: Wer sucht welche Besatzfische?*

Servus!

Immer noch gesucht:

- Lauben
- Gründlinge
- Schleien
- Stör
- Renken
- Welse (so klein als möglich)

Raum Südbayern.
Standort Bad Tölz

Und jetzt her damit! |kopfkrat


----------



## Karauschenjäger (30. September 2007)

*AW: Wer sucht welche Besatzfische?*

Moin,

laufen könnte eine solche Bestellung als "Zusatz" zu einer Jahresbestellung im Herbst bei einem größeren Fischereiverein in der näheren Umgebung.

Das macht bei uns auch ein kleineren Verein mit wenigen Mitgliedern und einem Angelsee, wenn unsere Gewässerwarte z.B. von der Edersee-Fischzucht eine größere Menge Fisch in einem Spezialtransporter bestellen. Das lohnt sich sonst nicht bei der geringen Menge als Einzelbestellung und kommt zusammen mit dem Transport zu teuer!

Dann sind auch Leute von diesem kleinen Verein da und erhalten (gewichtsmäßig) die Menge bzw. Anzahl von Fisch, den sie vorher nach Absprache bestellt haben. Der Fisch wird dann in einem großen Bottich auf einem PKW-Anhänger umgeladen und zu dem Gewässer gefahren, um dort eingesetzt zu werden.

*
Immer einen guten Fisch an der Schnur
wünscht Karauschenjäger
....................................................*

.


----------



## bmt_hethske (1. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Wer sucht welche Besatzfische?*

Ich biete 300 Regenbogenforellen und ca. 50 Bachforellen zwischen 250 und 600 Gramm. Nähe Kiel/Flensburg. Anlieferung möglich.


----------



## bmt_hethske (3. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Wer sucht welche Besatzfische?*

Hat jemand Karpfen in der Gegend um Eckernförde/Flensburg? Tausche auch gegen Forellen. gerne K2 oder K3.


----------



## hechthunter62 (4. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Wer sucht welche Besatzfische?*

Wenn es um Besatzmaßnahmen geht, ist dies eine Top-Adresse:

www.teichanlage-meissel.de

Hier gibt es nicht nur Besatzfisch, neben Zierfischen bieten die auch Räucherware etc. an.

Lieferung oder Abholung Möglich. Zudem steht das Team einem zur Seite, wenn es mal Probleme gibt!

Gruß

HH62


----------



## Fischpaule (4. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Wer sucht welche Besatzfische?*



hechthunter62 schrieb:


> Wenn es um Besatzmaßnahmen geht, ist dies eine Top-Adresse:
> 
> www.teichanlage-meissel.de
> 
> ...



Moin
Na wenn der Fischhändler genau so professionell wie sein Internetauftritt ist.....  dann Prost Mahlzeit.
Ich würde es als eine besondere Leistung bezeichnen, das es jemand schafft, so viele Rechtschreib- bzw. Grammatikfehler in seinen Internetauftritt einzubauen, von dem "Graskarpfen", der keiner ist, ganz abgesehen....
Außerdem ist es immer zu empfehlen, die Fische direkt beim Züchter und nicht bei einem Zwischenhändler zu kaufen. Besonders um sich vor Fischkrankheiten zu schützen.

Gruß, der Fischpaule |wavey:


----------



## hechthunter62 (4. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Wer sucht welche Besatzfische?*



Fischpaule schrieb:


> Moin


Auch Moin |wavey:



Fischpaule schrieb:


> Na wenn der Fischhändler genau so professionell wie sein Internetauftritt ist..... dann Prost Mahlzeit.
> Ich würde es als eine besondere Leistung bezeichnen, das es jemand schafft, so viele Rechtschreib- bzw. Grammatikfehler in seinen Internetauftritt einzubauen, von dem "Graskarpfen", der keiner ist, ganz abgesehen.....


 
Freunde von mir haben einige Fischhändler & Züchter durch und sind bei Meissel (wenn auch teurer als viele Andere) mit besten Ergebnissen "hängen" geblieben. 

Qualität statt Quantität.#6

Weil eben dort immer Jemand Professionel zur Seite steht und als Ansprechpartner unterstützend unter die Arme greift. #6

Zudem: Ich muss die Homepage vom Meissel verteidigen: Die hat ein Kumpel von mir gemacht... Und so schlecht finde ich die gar nicht... Betreffend der Schreibfehler & sonstiges: Email ist raus... wird wohl abgeändert... #d



Fischpaule schrieb:


> Außerdem ist es immer zu empfehlen, die Fische direkt beim Züchter und nicht bei einem Zwischenhändler zu kaufen. Besonders um sich vor Fischkrankheiten zu schützen.


 
Zitat aus der Homepage: Zudem betreiben wir eine Fischzucht mit verschiedenen Fischarten in unterschiedlichen Altersklassen. Zu unserem Lieferprogramm gehören neben fangfähigen Fischen auch Setzlinge.

Erübrigt sich dann auch denke ich eines jeden weiteren Kommentares... #h


Fischpaule schrieb:


> Gruß, der Fischpaule |wavey:


 
Auch viele Grüße

der Hechthunter62

HH62


----------



## Fischpaule (4. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Wer sucht welche Besatzfische?*



hechthunter62 schrieb:


> Auch Moin |wavey:
> 
> 
> Zudem: Ich muss die Homepage vom Meissel verteidigen: Die hat ein Kumpel von mir gemacht... Und so schlecht finde ich die gar nicht... Betreffend der Schreibfehler & sonstiges: Email ist raus... wird wohl abgeändert... #d
> ...



Nochmal Moin

Die Aufmachung der Hompage ist in der Tat nicht schlecht, nur die Fehler bringen einen schon zum schmunzeln....

"Da wir unsere Fische aus führender europäischer Zucht beziehen...." - Eine führende Zucht garantiert nicht vor Krankheiten - siehe Kreba Fisch GmbH (Größter Karpfenproduzent in Westeuropa und nun große Probleme mit dem KHV) auch haben dänische Forellen (in Dänemark befinden sich die führenden Forellenzüchter) in der Branche nicht den besten Ruf, was Gesundheit, Kondition bzw. Geschmack angeht. Und sobald eine Fischzucht auch zum Umschlagplatz für Fische aus ganz Europa mutiert, besteht immer die Gefahr das Krankheiten eingeschleppt werden, zumal gerade der Handel mit Koi große Gefahren mit sich bringt.  - Dies muss selbstverständlich nicht auf die "Teichanlage Meissel" zutreffen, zumal ich die seuchenbiologischen Vorkehrungen in der Anlage nicht kenne, nur ist eine gewisse Vorsicht beim Fischkauf immer angesagt. Und das Zusammenführen von Fischen aus verschiedenen Zuchten ist nunmal nicht ohne (Seuchenbiologisches Gleichgewicht).

Gruß, der Fischpaule |wavey:


----------



## hechthunter62 (4. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Wer sucht welche Besatzfische?*



Fischpaule schrieb:


> Nochmal Moin
> 
> Die Aufmachung der Hompage ist in der Tat nicht schlecht, nur die Fehler bringen einen schon zum schmunzeln....
> 
> ...


 

Vielen Dank für den Hinweis. #r Da werde ich dann mal darauf verweisen... Vielleicht bekomme ich dann ´nen Gratis-Fisch... , den Du ja eigentlich verdient hättest|rolleyes... 

Soweit ich weis, beziehen die nur von einem Züchter? Aber das ohne Gewähr!?! #c

Dass kann ich aber abklären. Ein Anruf und in ein paar Tagen weis ich dann Bescheid. :mWenn Interesse besteht!

Und wieder Gruß #h

HH62


----------



## Ascanius (4. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Wer sucht welche Besatzfische?*

Also ich such besatzfische im Raum Rheine. Ich brauch Rotfedern, Schleien und Karpfen. Wer was anderes im Friedfisch bereich hat auch einfach mal melden! Danke!  (Bitte per PN)


----------



## PiraT86 (4. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Wer sucht welche Besatzfische?*

Suche Karpfen, Aale, Schleien Forellen im Bereich Wolfenbüttel Braunschweig!

Wenn es geht 

Vielen Dank


----------



## Naglfar (8. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Wer sucht welche Besatzfische?*

Servus.

suche weiterhin Leute die private Teiche in und um PLZ85 bewirtschaften und mal paar Fische tauschen oder abgeben (auch gegen Bezahlung  ) würden.

Großes Interesse an:
- Rotfedern
- Rotaugen
- Brachsen
- Schleie
- Zierfische (Goldorfen, Kois,...)

Bitte per PN melden!

Grüße,
Naglfar


----------



## Ossipeter (9. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Wer sucht welche Besatzfische?*

Bei uns wird am 03.11.2007 ein Weiher abgefischt. Zum Verkauf ab Weiher kommen ca.1200 K2 und 300 K3. Bei Interesse bitte PN an mich.


----------



## bmt_hethske (14. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Wer sucht welche Besatzfische?*

Ich fische am Mittwoch meinen Teich ab. Wer also Regenbogenforellen in fangfähiger Größe (300-800g) oder Bachforellen (250-600g) kaufen möchte: PLZ: 24354. Habe ca. 300 Rgbf und 70 Bachforellen. Rgf: 5,50 Euro/Kg Bahforellen 7,20 Euro/kg

Lieferung ist möglich!


----------



## Fischpaule (15. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Wer sucht welche Besatzfische?*

Moin Leif

Da du ja hier der Hauptakteur bist, benutze ich dieses Thema (sicher etwas OT und ich bitte den Mod um Nachsehen) um dir zu deinem Geburtstag zu gratulieren.
Ich wünsch dir viele große Fänge und viel Erfolg mit deinen Zuchtfischen...

Gruß, der Fischpaule |wavey:


----------



## schrauber78 (15. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Wer sucht welche Besatzfische?*

mensch, wo ich das grad sehe, lass ich dir natürlich auch meine besten geburtstagsgrüsse und- wünsche da


----------



## Der_Glücklose (28. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Wer sucht welche Besatzfische?*

Hi #h

suche Spiegel.- und Schuppenkarpfen und Schleien in ca. 40cm oder größer, wer kann welche anbieten? Die Fische sollen für den Hamburgerraum sein, Transport aus der Umgebung möglich. 

Was kosten die gesuchten Fische ca.?


----------



## markuskassel (28. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Wer sucht welche Besatzfische?*

suche im raum nordhessen ein paa welse. grösse bis 60cm. kann mir da wer weiterhelfen???


----------



## Gardenfly (29. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Wer sucht welche Besatzfische?*

Hallo,
ich suche immer noch Barsche von mindestens 25cm länge,mit möglicher Anlieferung.


----------



## Nordbourg (29. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Wer sucht welche Besatzfische?*

moin ich fisch samstag meinen teich ab zum ersten mal, dabei müssten rauskommen zum abgeben
 karpfen k1 und k2
 forellen fangfähig ca 50 stück


----------



## Nordbourg (29. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Wer sucht welche Besatzfische?*

hatte grad einen unfall

moin ich fisch samstag meinen teich ab zum ersten mal, dabei müssten rauskommen zum abgeben
Karpfen k1 und k2
forellen fangfähig ca 50 stück
schleie vieleicht brassen 
rotfedern und rotaugen 
gründlinge und anderes kleinfischzeugs
gemau angaben dazu kommen samstag abend und das ganze ist nahe neumünster suche hechte und zander amour forellen setzlinge so was bei 10 cm länge


----------



## xxtrem01 (1. November 2007)

*AW: Wer sucht welche Besatzfische?*

Moin Nordbourg.

hab dir mal ne PM geschickt!!!

Gruss xxtrem01


----------



## uwe gerhard (6. November 2007)

*Zander,Hechte, Welse gesucht!!*

Hallo,#h
ich suche als Besatz Hechte, Zander,Welse und eventuell Störe in allen Größen.
Bitte alles anbieten.
Danke
Gruß
Uwe|wavey:


----------



## schrauber78 (6. November 2007)

*AW: Zander,Hechte, Welse gesucht!!*

hallo Uwe,
ich hab grad mal bei Möller in Harklenbleck nachgesehen, aber der hat im mom nur Grashechte und Zandersetzlinge


----------



## uwe gerhard (6. November 2007)

*AW: Zander,Hechte, Welse gesucht!!*



schrauber78 schrieb:


> hallo Uwe,
> ich hab grad mal bei Möller in Harklenbleck nachgesehen, aber der hat im mom nur grashechte und Zandersetzlinge


 
Wie groß sind die Grashechte?So 25-35cm?
Die kann ich gebrauchen 100stk.
Und die Zander?Z?  ?


----------



## schrauber78 (6. November 2007)

*AW: Zander,Hechte, Welse gesucht!!*

http://www.forellenzucht-harkenbleck.de/besatzfische.htm

hier hast du den link.
leider sind die kleiner, aber evtl. kann er dir auch grössere besorgen. einfach mal anrufen


----------



## uwe gerhard (6. November 2007)

*AW: Zander,Hechte, Welse gesucht!!*

Jau ,hatt es schon gefunden, thx


----------



## Heyck (6. November 2007)

*AW: Zander,Hechte, Welse gesucht!!*

www.fischzucht-reese.de

wenn du aus dem Norden kommst ist hier die  richtige adresse!!


Mfg


----------



## Der_Glücklose (6. November 2007)

*Besatz Karpfen u Schleien gesucht*

Hi #h

suche in und um Hamburg, Karpfen (auch gerne Schuppen- Wildkarpfen)  ab mindestens 45cm und Schleien so um und bei 40cm als Besatz. Wer hat welche welche abzugeben oder kennt eine gute und günstige |rolleyes Quelle.


----------



## schrauber78 (6. November 2007)

*AW: Zander,Hechte, Welse gesucht!!*

jau, reese wollte ich auch grad noch vorschlagen...


----------



## Carpcatcher177 (6. November 2007)

*AW: Besatz Karpfen u Schleien gesucht*

Dürfen die nicht nur Untermaßig besetzt werden???


----------



## Fischpaule (6. November 2007)

*AW: Besatz Karpfen u Schleien gesucht*



Carpcatcher177 schrieb:


> Dürfen die nicht nur Untermaßig besetzt werden???



....Wie kommst du denn auf solche komischen Ideen?#c#d


----------



## Denni_Lo (6. November 2007)

*AW: Besatz Karpfen u Schleien gesucht*



Carpcatcher177 schrieb:


> Dürfen die nicht nur Untermaßig besetzt werden???



nein, also zumindest in NRW ist die Größe egal, gesund müssen die sein und aus dem gleichem Ökosystem stammen.

Größe ist nur so ne Sache, je größer desto teuerer


----------



## TorstenM (6. November 2007)

*AW: Besatz Karpfen u Schleien gesucht*

Kommt drauf an für welchen Zweck der Besatz stattfindet !!

Auszug aus dem Fischereigesetz Niedersachsen

5. Zum Zwecke der Durchführung von Gemeinschaftsfischen dürfen Besatzmaßnahmen mit fangfähigen Fischen nicht durchgeführt werden.

*Allerdings !!*
*Anmerkungen:*
Die vorgenannten Ausführungen liegen dem Erlass des BMF vom 19.9.1995, IV B 7 -S 0170 -84/95 zu Grunde. Inhalt: „Vereine, deren satzungsmäßiger Zweck die Förderung der nicht gewerblichen Fischerei ist (Angelvereine), können als gemeinnützig anerkannt werden, soweit sie nicht Wettfischveranstaltungen durchführen oder fördern“.
Die o.a. Definitionen „Gemeinschaftsfischen“ und „Wettfischen“ werden von den Tierschutzreferenten des Bundes und der Länder mitgetragen.
Als „gemeinnützig“ anerkannte Vereine verlieren danach die Gemeinnützigkeit, wenn sie nach der Durchführung von „Wettfisch-Veranstaltungen“ wegen Verstoßes gegen das Tierschutzgesetz rechtkräftig verurteilt worden sind (Folgen: u.a. ggf. steuerliche Belastungen, Widerruf der Anerkennung nach § 54 Nds. FischG).
Veranstalter von „Wettfisch-Veranstaltungen“ (z.B. der Vereins-Vorstand) und Teilnehmer an derartigen Veranstaltungen machen sich nach z.Zt. herrschender Rechtsauffassung strafbar.


----------



## Gardenfly (6. November 2007)

*AW: Besatz Karpfen u Schleien gesucht*

zumindest im NdS Fischereigesetz steht was von "sollten",und das derzeitige Kormoranproblem rechtfertigt den Besatz von Überlebensfähigen Fischen.


----------



## Denni_Lo (6. November 2007)

*AW: Besatz Karpfen u Schleien gesucht*



Gardenfly schrieb:


> zumindest im NdS Fischereigesetz steht was von "sollten",und das derzeitige Kormoranproblem rechtfertigt den Besatz von Überlebensfähigen Fischen.



|bigeyes

Ist ja pervers, in den meisten Bundesländern kannst dem nicht mal ne Ladung Schrot verpasen aber tief in die Tasche sollen die Vereine greifen #q


----------



## Gardenfly (6. November 2007)

*AW: Besatz Karpfen u Schleien gesucht*

gute Nachricht:

http://www.bezirk2-ilmenau.de/html/kormoranverordnung.html


----------



## TorstenM (6. November 2007)

*AW: Besatz Karpfen u Schleien gesucht*

Der obige von mir genannte Punkt ist übrigens für das sogenannte Rentnerforellenangeln,oder Familienangeln auf Forellen,die extra für solche Veranstaltungen besetzt werden,ein ganz problematisches Thema.
Und Nds.greift da öfter mal rigoros durch wenn die sowas mitkriegen.Das wird dann richtig teuer.
Der Besatz darf übrigens fangfähige Größe haben wenn es nicht zum Zwecke von irgendwelchen Veranstaltungen ist.

Ferner heißt es :
*Wettfischen* sind fischereiliche Veranstaltungen, die durch Wettbewerbscharakter geprägt werden. Dazu gehören insbesondere:
a) ein weiterführender Charakter der Veranstaltung (Qualifikation);
b) das Auftreten und Bewerten von geschlossenen Mannschaften;
c) eine wirtschaftliche Zielrichtung der Veranstaltung (z. B. Tombolafischen).

Für ein Wettfischen kann weiter sprechen, wenn mehrere folgender Kriterien vorliegen: 
a) Veranstaltungen nicht auf Vereinsebene, zu denen nur bestimmte Angler zugelassen werden;
b) die Vergabe von Preisen an Sieger und Platzierte;
c) das Auslosen und/oder Abgrenzen von Angelplätzen;
d) das übermäßige Anfüttern;
e) die Verwendung von Setzkeschern;
f) das Zurücksetzen fangfähiger Fische;
*g) der vorherige Besatz mit fangfähigen Fischen in einem engen zeitlichen Zusammenhang mit der Veranstaltung.*

*Deswegen sind unsere Teiche 5 Monate nach Besatz gesperrt !*


----------



## TorstenM (6. November 2007)

*AW: Besatz Karpfen u Schleien gesucht*



Gardenfly schrieb:


> gute Nachricht:
> 
> http://www.bezirk2-ilmenau.de/html/kormoranverordnung.html


 
Und morgen gleich den Jäger anrufen.Wir haben ja schon besetzt und sind momentan fast in Schichten damit beschäftigt die Biester zu vertreiben.


----------



## Leif (6. November 2007)

*AW: Zander,Hechte, Welse gesucht!!*

Hallo,

sorry das ich mich solange nicht gemeldet habe.

Bei guter Abnahme soll auch er günstig liefern.

http://www.fischzucht-mueller.de/6.html


----------



## igler (7. November 2007)

*AW: Besatz Karpfen u Schleien gesucht*

Alles schön und gut:q !!!


Aber wer hat jetzt die karpfen  #a?????


----------



## TorstenM (7. November 2007)

*AW: Besatz Karpfen u Schleien gesucht*

http://www.fischzucht-reese.de/index2.php?page=besatz.php


----------



## Gardenfly (7. November 2007)

*AW: Besatz Karpfen u Schleien gesucht*

http://www.forellenzucht-harkenbleck.de/besatzfische.htm


----------



## Der_Glücklose (7. November 2007)

*AW: Besatz Karpfen u Schleien gesucht*

Hi #h

danke für die Links :m Reese hatte ich schon auf`m Zettel dachte nur es gibt evt. noch etwas näher dran.

Zu dem anderen Thema sag ich nichts #d ich habe nach Besatzfischen gefragt und nicht nach irgendwelchen Gesetzen usw., geht mir auch einfach nur noch auf die Eier das egal was man fragt erstmal einer kommt und meint er muss einen belehren :v:v:v:v:v


----------



## C.K. (7. November 2007)

*AW: Wer sucht welche Besatzfische?*

Ich habe die Threads zusammengeführt, da wir bereits einen Sammelthread zu diesem Thema hatten.


----------



## Ossipeter (7. November 2007)

*AW: Wer sucht welche Besatzfische?*

Braucht jemand K2? Fischen am Samstag Weiher ab und haben 1200 davon zu verkaufen.


----------



## endy (9. November 2007)

*AW: Wer sucht welche Besatzfische?*

suche karauschen im raum nrw (teich nähe duisburg) auch selbst abholung ???


----------



## bmt_hethske (9. November 2007)

*AW: Wer sucht welche Besatzfische?*

Hat jemand im Raum Rendsburg-eckernförde Futterfische und Karpfen K3 od. mind. K2???

Ansonsten fahre ich wohl morgen zu Reese.

Gruß H. Thomsen


----------



## better-life (22. November 2007)

*AW: Wer sucht welche Besatzfische?*

Fische meine 3 teiche in 2 Wochen ab, da ich sie gerade erst erworben habe und den Besatz ändern möchte. Kann wahrscheinlich dadurch 250 Karpfen K2 und K3 abgeben und einige Schleien. Müßten aber abgeholt werden. Suche selber Zander, Gründlinge, Rotaugen, und Störe!


----------



## Finally (24. November 2007)

*AW: Wer sucht welche Besatzfische?*

Hallo Zusammen,

unsere Vereinsgewässer liegen im Raum Aachen. Wir sind an größeren Barschen (so um die 2 Pfund - insgesamt 2 Zentner) und an wirklich richtigen Karauschen (nicht Giebel) interessiert. Hat jemand hier konkrete Angebote.


----------



## Todo (11. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Wer sucht welche Besatzfische?*

Hallo,
suche große Hechte, Zander und Karpfen.
Bin auch an Rotfedern / Rotaugen und Lauben ab 20cm interessiert. 
Postleitzahl 78532 Tuttlingen. Kann die Fische auch im Umkreis von 100 KM abholen.
Gruß Todo


----------



## Carphunter2401 (27. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Wer sucht welche Besatzfische?*

Hat jemand Karpfen ab 15Kg zu verkaufen?? ein freund sucht für seinen See und was wäre den der preis


----------



## HOX (28. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Wer sucht welche Besatzfische?*

Jaja Ronny, ein Freund von Dir, is klar.
Und nächstes Jahr dürfen wir dann deinen 30 Pfünder aus´m neuen See in H. bewundern...

Bist Du am 4. Januar dabei?

Lg


----------



## Der_Glücklose (28. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Wer sucht welche Besatzfische?*

Hi #h

suche noch Karpfen im Raum Hamburg, also wer was anbieten kann bitte per PN :m


----------



## Carphunter2401 (28. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Wer sucht welche Besatzfische?*



HOX schrieb:


> Jaja Ronny, ein Freund von Dir, is klar.
> Und nächstes Jahr dürfen wir dann deinen 30 Pfünder aus´m neuen See in H. bewundern...
> 
> Bist Du am 4. Januar dabei?
> ...



ein kumpel hat einen see und dieser würde gerne   noch ein Paar grosse haben


----------



## Syntac (10. Januar 2008)

*AW: Wer sucht welche Besatzfische?*

Mahlzeit, suche Satzforellen + -Karpfen Raum Nürnberg / Hilpolstein.


----------



## Syntac (10. Januar 2008)

*AW: Wer sucht welche Besatzfische?*

Danke, ist aber nen Stück bis Hilpolstein, zwecks Transport. 

Hätte noch ne Frage (will kein extra thema eröffnen) - mit welcher Größe setzt man am besten (sorry, hab die Teiche erst seit letztem Jahr...) - bzw. wie sind bei Rebo`s so die durchschnittlichen Abwachsraten? 
Kann man natürlich nicht verallgemeinern, nur grob...

Grüße, Harry


----------



## igler (10. Januar 2008)

*AW: Wer sucht welche Besatzfische?*

Würde die mit 18-21cm eisetzen,ab da wahsen die schnell ab und die Verlußte sind nicht so hoch.


----------



## bmt_hethske (5. Februar 2008)

*AW: Wer sucht welche Besatzfische?*

Falls jemand Ende März/Anfang April Interesse an Regenbogenforellen (rotfleischig) 500-1200g und Bachforellen 200-400g hat, bitter per PN melden. 

Preise: Regenbogenforellen: 6 Euro/Kg
Bachforellen: 7 Euro/Kg

Habe ca. 100 kg RBF und 15 kg Bachforellen anzubieten.

Außerdem anfang April verschiedene Setzlingsgrößen (RBF)

und Goldforellen (fangfähig), Saiblinge, sowie Karpfen K1

Gruß Heiko


----------



## DaWeiß (18. Februar 2008)

*AW: Wer sucht welche Besatzfische?*

Hi,

weis einer wo ich im Raum Regensburg/Oberpalz Karauschen oder Giebel jeweils K3 oder G3 bekommen kann...

Mfg und Danke


----------



## Chondo (25. Februar 2008)

*AW: Wer sucht welche Besatzfische? Regenbogenforellen*

Hallo,
ich habe ca. 200 Regenbogenforellen zu verkaufen überwiegend weiblich. Gewicht ca. 350 - 450 Gramm. Müssten in SOLTAU abgeholt werden. Werden bei Abholung frisch abgefischt.


----------



## Der_Glücklose (9. März 2008)

*AW: Wer sucht welche Besatzfische?*

Hi #h

suche immer noch Schuppenkarpfen evt. auch Spiegler, 1-2 große und Menge in 1-2Kg, wer welche hat bitte melden.


----------



## BigEasy4653 (9. März 2008)

*AW: Wer sucht welche Besatzfische?*

Hi Männer,

also Habe so einiges an fisch zu verkaufen:

Also:

K 2 

K 3 von: 0,75 - 2,5 KG

K 4 - sehr alt: von 2,5 - 20 Kg

KSchuppen - von 1,5 KG - 10 Kg 

Barsche in diversen größen

Schleien von S1 - S6 und evtl größer

Satz Zander

Laich Zander von 50 - 80 cm

Schuss Hechte 

PLZ 91604 Raum Ansbach / Nürnberg --> Mittelfranken

Bei interesse PN

Gruß

Torsten


----------



## PiraT86 (10. März 2008)

*AW: Wer sucht welche Besatzfische?*

schade! Eigtl. genau die Fische, die ich benötige! leider nur zu weit weg!


----------



## Gardenfly (10. März 2008)

*AW: Wer sucht welche Besatzfische?*

bei mir ebenfalls,die Barsche hätte ich gerne gehabt.


----------



## Der_Glücklose (11. März 2008)

*AW: Wer sucht welche Besatzfische?*

Hi #h

genau das was ich suche K3, K4 und KSchuppen, aber leider zu weit weg :c


----------



## Schneggn (18. März 2008)

*AW: Wer sucht welche Besatzfische?*

Hallo,
suche 3-4 Rotfedern, 5-6 Kleinfische wie Ukeleis, Moderlieschen.. (keine Stichlinge) und eventuell noch 1-2 Karauschen. PLZ 59602  (Rüthen)


----------



## PiraT86 (18. März 2008)

*AW: Wer sucht welche Besatzfische?*

wie würd ich mir angeln.
kannst gerne vorbei kommen aber denke das is nen bißchen weit ^^


----------



## SchwalmAngler (18. März 2008)

*AW: Wer sucht welche Besatzfische?*

Ich suche im Raum Nordhessen 4 kleine Welse zwischen 20cm und 40 cm.

Hat jemand welche an zu bieten?


----------



## Timmie (23. März 2008)

*AW: Wer sucht welche Besatzfische?*

Hätte Interesse an Lauben, Elritzen, Rotfeder und Rotaugen.


----------



## Gardenfly (24. März 2008)

*AW: Wer sucht welche Besatzfische?*

Suche "hässliche" Kois,die man beobachten kann, sollten aber doch ein(oder mehr) Hechte im Teich sein, der Verlust bezahlbar bleibt.


----------



## PiraT86 (24. März 2008)

*AW: Wer sucht welche Besatzfische?*

hääääääääääää


----------



## Fischpaule (24. März 2008)

*AW: Wer sucht welche Besatzfische?*



Gardenfly schrieb:


> Suche "hässliche" Kois,die man beobachten kann, sollten aber doch ein(oder mehr) Hechte im Teich sein, der Verlust bezahlbar bleibt.



...Na dann geh doch in den Zoohandel, da gibst doch in den meisten Fällen nur "hässliche" Koi :m


----------



## Gardenfly (24. März 2008)

*AW: Wer sucht welche Besatzfische?*

aber leider sind die Preise es auch.


----------



## Fischpaule (24. März 2008)

*AW: Wer sucht welche Besatzfische?*



Gardenfly schrieb:


> aber leider sind die Preise es auch.


  ja, die Händler lassen sich den Schrott fürstlich bezahlen, ich habe auch mal welche vermehrt aber im Großhandel bekommt man für unselektierte nur ein paar Pimperlinge, so das sich das nicht lohnt...
Google doch mal ein wenig rum, vielleicht findest du ja einen Produzenten in deiner Nähe, die verkaufen die Tiere für einen Bruchteil wenn du ein paar mehr abnimmst. Allerdings sind die Produzenten der "Billigkoi" selten geworden, da die meisten aus Israel eingeführt werden....

#h


----------



## Barbusbarbus (24. März 2008)

*AW: Wer sucht welche Besatzfische?*

Ich versteh euer ganzes Thema nicht, wenn ich Fisch brauch, bestell ich beim Züchter und versuch nicht hin und her zu Tauschen#d. 
Wenn man Koi's in einen Angelsee einsetzen will sollte er min. 5pfund schwer sein sonst fressen ihn die Welse oder Hechte.|pfisch:.


----------



## Fischpaule (24. März 2008)

*AW: Wer sucht welche Besatzfische?*



Barbusbarbus schrieb:


> Ich versteh euer ganzes Thema nicht, wenn ich Fisch brauch, bestell ich beim Züchter und versuch nicht hin und her zu Tauschen#d.
> Wenn man Koi's in einen Angelsee einsetzen will sollte er min. 5pfund schwer sein sonst fressen ihn die Welse oder Hechte.|pfisch:.



Die Züchterdichte ist halt nicht überall so wie in Bayern und viele Züchter geben sich auch garnicht mit solch kleinen Mengen ab, außerdem bietet das Forum doch u.U. die Möglichkeit günstig an Kleinstmengen zu kommen oder auch seine überzähligen loszuwerden...

Was die Koi angeht, so sucht doch Gardenfly halt nur ein paar bunte möglichst preiswerte Fische, wo es relativ egal ist, ob da eins zwei Stück weggefressen werden....


----------



## Gardenfly (24. März 2008)

*AW: Wer sucht welche Besatzfische?*

Grob gesagt suche ich Koisnachwuchs aus einen Gartenteich oder ähnlich, die der Besitzer nicht als "Orginal Koi" verscherbelt, sondern heimlich in den nächsten Fluss kippen würde.
Ich hatte in den Teich letztes Jahr 12 Hechte besetzt,8 wieder abgefischt ,fehlen 4 .Verschwinden die Kois sind sie noch drin,bleiben die Kois drin und wachsen, kommen die in ein Teich mit Hecht und Wels.
Deshalb auch Kois und keine Goldfische,den im großen Teich sollen die genug Masse haben um sicher zu sein.


----------



## paul 85 (31. März 2008)

*AW: Wer sucht welche Besatzfische?*

Hallo bin gerade neu im Forum.
Eine gute Idee ist das hier. Ich heiße Paul und kommen aus Ahlen in NRW.
Zu den Personen, die nach Stören gesucht haben, kann ich 2 echte Beluga Störe (Huso Huso) anbieten. Die Tiere sind 60 -70 cm groß(ein jahr  alt). Da sie schneller als jede andere Störart wachsen sollte es schon ein größeres Gewässer mit ordentlich Weißfisch sein.


----------



## Sneep (31. März 2008)

*AW: Wer sucht welche Besatzfische?*

Hallo Paul 85,

  deinen Beitrag mit den Stören finde ich sehr…sagen wir …mutig.

  Am besten schickst du den Beitrag auch gleich an die örtliche Fischereibehörde und die Staatsanwaltschaft.


  Ich zitiere mal einen Satz aus dem NRW Fischereiordnung.

§ 18 

  1.)*Nichteinheimische* Fische, Neunaugen, Krebse und Muscheln sowie deren Laich dürfen in Gewässer grundsätzlich nicht ausgesetzt werden. 
  Ausgenommen hiervon sind Regenbogenforellen und Bachsaiblinge.


  Ich denke die Fische sind ja nicht für den Gartenteich gedacht. Es ist unverantwortlich, eine fremde Fischart in ein Fischgewässer einzubringen. Niemand kann die Folgen abschätzen. Ich hatte gehofft eine solche Besatzpraxis hätten wir hinter uns.|gr: 

Ich hoffe auch, dass dir bekannt ist, dass alle Störarten und ihre Produkte (Kaviar) den Bestimmungen des Washingtoner Artenschutzabkommens unterliegen. Zwar gibt es seit einiger Zeit Erleichterungen bei der Haltung der Störe, aber ich würde mich an deiner Stelle genau erkundigen ob und wenn  ja, welche Dokumente du für den Handel mit Stören brauchst. Wenn du eine Schildkröte verkaufen willst, deren Art im Anhang des Artenschutzabkommens steht, brauchst du in jedem Fall einen Herkunftsnachweis, eine sogenannte Cites-Erklärung. Ich bin mir nicht sicher, ob das 1 zu 1 auf die Störarten zutrifft, aber ich rate dir das mal zu prüfen, bevor du solche Sachen ins Internet stellst, sonst hast du u.U. mal schnell ein Problem.|kopfkrat


  mfG
  Sneep


----------



## Grundrute (31. März 2008)

*AW: Wer sucht welche Besatzfische?*

Hallo Snap ,soweit ich das weiß versicht man in Franreich den Europäschen Stör zu Züchten und an mehreren Flüßen wieder anzusiedeln Projekt der Europäischen Union Goggle
mal. Cites für Störe braucht man auch nicht es sei denn ich will sie aus nicht EU -Ländern importieren soweit ich weiß.Also der vom Veterenäramt in DT guckt such die Knochis bei uns immer an  fibet sie einfach nur lecker. Außerdem Goggle mal wieviele Fischwirte ohne Cites Löffel-Albinossterlet-Waxdick u,s,w, verkaufen alles legal.


----------



## paul 85 (31. März 2008)

*AW: Wer sucht welche Besatzfische?*

Hallo bin natürlich nicht davon ausgegangen, dass diese Tiere in öffentliche Gewässer gelangen. Was auch selbstverständlich sein sollte und nicht extra noch erwähnt werden muss. Was die Citispapiere angeht so ist darauf schon eingegangen worden.
Bei mir sind diese Fische in Privatteichen auf meinem Grund und Boden. Ist dies der Fall so gehört doch nicht so viel Mut zu meinem Beitrag.
Mit freundlichen Grüssen
Paul


----------



## bmt_hethske (1. April 2008)

*AW: Wer sucht welche Besatzfische?*

Bei fast jedem größeren Fischzüchter bekommt man gleich mehrere nicht hemische Störarten. Ausserdem ist es mittlerweile an den meisten Forellenpuffs Mode geworden, Störe auszusetzen. Nur mal nebenbei


----------



## Der_rheinangler (2. April 2008)

*AW: Wer sucht welche Besatzfische?*

suche ca 300 regenbogenforellen. eher kleine  also bis 20 cm. aber eher kleiner.
in RLP

Grad pn schickenw enn jemand was hat


----------



## Der_Glücklose (2. April 2008)

*AW: Wer sucht welche Besatzfische?*

Hi,

suche immer noch 

K 3 von 0,75 - 2,5 KG

K 4 von 2,5 - 20 Kg

KSchuppen - von 1,5 KG - 10 Kg 

gibt es denn wirklich niemanden im Großraum Hamburg und Umgebung (Schleswig Holstein/ Niedersachsen)?


----------



## angler-jan (2. April 2008)

*AW: Wer sucht welche Besatzfische?*

Moin Leute. 
Ich suche kleine bis mittlere Schleien für einen Teich. 
Hat da jemand was? 

Würd mich freuen. 
Oder vielleicht dabei noch ein oder zwei kleine Hechte.


----------



## NilsD (4. April 2008)

*Suche Besatzfische*

Hallo!

Wir haben einen kleinen Angelteich im Norden des Münsterlandes (Nähe Steinfurt-Borghorst) gepachtet. Leider hatten wir letztes Jahr immer wieder Besuch von einem Kormoran und dieser hat den Fischbestand drastisch reduziert. |krach: 
Jetzt sind wir auf der Suche nach neuem Bestand und wir wollen auch nicht zu viel investieren, da wir davon ausgehen, das sich der Vogel durchaus an die Nahrungsbeschaffung des letzten Jahres erinnern wird.

Vielleicht gibt es ja jemanden, der einen Teich abgelassen hat und nun Fischbestand abgeben kann?

Oder habt Ihr eine andere Idee? |kopfkrat

Bisheriger Bestand waren Karpfen, Schleien, Rotaugen, Rotfedern, Barsche - im letzten Jahr haben wir auch einige Zander (Z2) gesetzt.

Über Tipps würde ich mich sehr freuen!

Vielen Dank und Petri Heil!


----------



## Birger (12. April 2008)

*AW: Wer sucht welche Besatzfische?*

Moin,
ich suche einen kleinen Wels für mein Aquarium. Hab auch schon bei verschiedenen Fischzuchten angerufen, aber unter 1Kg geht da nix. Das wäre dann aber doch etwas sehr groß. So 10cm wäre optimal, falls mal jemand einen beim Aalangeln oder sonstwie fängt, bitte Nachricht an mich, hole den auch ab (nicht gerade aus Bayern, würde aber schon ein Stückchen fahren). 
Gruß, 
Birger


----------



## FoolishFarmer (12. April 2008)

*AW: Wer sucht welche Besatzfische?*

Fährste bis Weilerswist?
Dann kannste morgen inner Woche einen haben. 

Wahlweise 7 cm, 15 cm oder etwa 25 cm kann ich Dir anbieten - die anderen beiden sind für son "Schwimmteichproblem". |supergri

Haben auch keine Hakenblessuren, sondern wurden mitm E-Gerät gefangen und erfreuen sich bereits seit Monaten bester Gesundheit in einem Aquarium. Achja - Pellets und Köderfischlein kennen sie auch bereits! :q


----------



## Cumulus (12. April 2008)

*AW: Wer sucht welche Besatzfische?*

Hallo,
möchte meinen Teich mit ein paar Wildkarpfen (ca. 5 Stück K2/ K3) und Schleien (ca. 5 Stück S2 / S3) besetzen. Kennt jemand einen Züchter / Privatmann im Raum Bad Hersfeld, der evtl. Kleinstmengen verkauft? Danke im voraus!#6


----------



## Birger (13. April 2008)

*AW: Wer sucht welche Besatzfische?*

Hi foolish farmer,
ist das Weilerswist bei Bonn?
Ziemlich weit...das ist ne harte Entscheidung, aber ich überleg mal gründlich. Biste nicht mal wieder hier in der Nähe bei Uwe oder so?
Gruß, Birger


----------



## FoolishFarmer (13. April 2008)

*AW: Wer sucht welche Besatzfische?*

Joa... bei Bonn...  So Mitte zwischen Köln und Bonn.
Momentan bin ich eher im Süden Dtld. unterwegs - die Welse kommen ebenfalls aus dem schönen Baden. :g


----------



## Gardenfly (13. April 2008)

*AW: Wer sucht welche Besatzfische?*

Dein Problem wird es immer sein,da sich vieles für einen einzigen Fisch nicht lohnt.
Gibt es keine Freunde mit Garten/Fischteiche bei dir in der Gegend ? 
Z.B. Fischzucht Gerstner verschickt Packete,lohnt sich aber erst bei ca. 100 Stück.


----------



## Birger (13. April 2008)

*AW: Wer sucht welche Besatzfische?*

Ok gib den kleinsten bitte nicht weg, würde tatsächlich dafür fahren. Also nächstes We ungefähr. Also wahrscheinlich, mal sehen was so anliegt die nächsten Wochenenden.
Danke schonmal und Gruß,
Birger


----------



## FoolishFarmer (14. April 2008)

*AW: Wer sucht welche Besatzfische?*

Zu schwammig... 

Ich komme Samstag Abend aus Baden-Baden zurück und habe dann nur soviele Welse im Gepäck, wie gebraucht werden. Platz oder Zeit für tagelange Zwischenhälterung hab ich leider nicht (u.a. weil ich Montag gleich wieder los muss)...


----------



## Fischpaule (14. April 2008)

*AW: Wer sucht welche Besatzfische?*



FoolishFarmer schrieb:


> ...Ich komme Samstag Abend aus Baden-Baden zurück und habe dann nur soviele Welse im Gepäck, wie gebraucht werden...



Was ist denn das, der Paddy wird zum Fischdealer:q:q:q und dann auch noch solche supergefährlichen und unersättlichen Welse...:q:q:q

|wavey:


----------



## GROßfisch Hunter (15. April 2008)

*AW: Wer sucht welche Besatzfische?*

Moin,
Ich komme aus der Gegend um Flensburg und suche für meinen Privatteich ein paar Aale..
(evtl kommt man ja übers Board günstiger ran als über`n Händler) !? ;+

Hätte auch ein paar ( ein paar mehr :q ) Rodaugen/Rotfedern abzugeben. Auch als KöFi...

Gruß,
Hunter


----------



## Alexander2781 (15. April 2008)

*AW: Wer sucht welche Besatzfische?*

Hi,

ich suche ca. 100 - 300 Stück  Rotaugen ca. 6 - 8 cm. 

Gruß
Alexander2781


----------



## GROßfisch Hunter (15. April 2008)

*AW: Wer sucht welche Besatzfische?*

Die Rotaugen könntest du Locker haben aber Niederbayern ist wohl etwas wei Von Flensburg.. #q
Schadee
Gruß,
Hunter


----------



## Syntac (23. April 2008)

*AW: Wer sucht welche Besatzfische?*

Mahlzeit!

Suche dringend 3 Hechte, die mir meinen massiven Barschüberschuss etwas dezimieren, bevor ich im Herbst den Weiher ablasse 

Grüße Harry


----------



## Michael J. (29. April 2008)

*AW: Wer sucht welche Besatzfische?*

Hallo,
suche auch noch einen kleinen Hecht im Raum Düsseldorf und Umgebung. Optimal wäre H1, bietet aber einfach mal alles an!|supergri

Gruß Micha


----------



## Silverstar (6. Mai 2008)

*AW: Wer sucht welche Besatzfische?*

Hallo Leute,

suche folgende Besatzfische:

Katzenwelse bis 40cm
und/ oder
Aale bis 30cm
Rotaugen ca. 100 stk. 4-8cm (Köfi)

Bitte alles im umkreis von 100KM um HH anbieten


----------



## =[Aalbaendiger]= (11. Mai 2008)

*AW: Wer sucht welche Besatzfische?*

Hallo allerseits.
Ich suche 20 Schleien (20cm) oder größer sowie 20 - 25 Graskarpfen in Raum LDK (Lahn-Dill-Kreis)

Kann mir jemand weiterhelfen ?

mfG


----------



## Shamanic (13. Mai 2008)

*AW: Wer sucht welche Besatzfische?*

Moin Moin ...

wer von euch kommt den aus Schleswig-Holstein und kann mir mit Spiegelkarpfen, Zander und Aalbesatz weiterhelfen?

Wer weiß eine Quelle wo ich kleine sibirische Störe zu legalen Preisen her bekommen?

Gruß
Shamanic


----------



## bmt_hethske (13. Mai 2008)

*AW: Wer sucht welche Besatzfische?*

Fischzucht Reese, Sarlhusen!


----------



## Der Doktor (18. Mai 2008)

*AW: Wer sucht welche Besatzfische?*

Servus!

Ich suche ein paar Welse.
Raum Oberbayern.

Grüsse


----------



## Master Hecht (18. Mai 2008)

*AW: Wer sucht welche Besatzfische?*

hallo ich suche saiblinge möglichtst nicht so weit weg im umkreis von bielefeld...


----------



## bmt_hethske (18. Mai 2008)

*AW: Wer sucht welche Besatzfische?*

Ich suche Karpfen (alles anbieten) und Futterfische in der Nähe von Schleswig/Flensburg/Kiel


----------



## Syntac (20. Mai 2008)

*AW: Wer sucht welche Besatzfische?*

Gude, 
muss am We einen Teich ablassen und biete Barsche in diversen Größen.
Evtl. auch Schleien bis 20cm, je nachdem was Nachwuchs vorhanden ist. 
Des Weiteren auch Edelkrebse in verschiedenen Größen.
Raum Nürnberg.


----------



## 4420 (27. Mai 2008)

*AW: Wer sucht welche Besatzfische?*

Ein kräftiges Hallo in die Runde!

Für meine kleine Teichanlage im Raum Bonn suche ich noch Rotfedern, Brassen, (Grün-)Schleien und gaaaanz besonders Goldschleien . Größe egal.

Würde dafür bezahlen und auch abholen, wenn´s nicht zu weit wäre, aber wie ich gelesen habe kommen die allermeisten Leutz hier entweder von ganz oben oder von ganz unten....

Hier - mehr oder weniger - in der Mitte dieser glorreichen Republik kriegste ja nix, absolut und gar nix #q.

Falls also jemand hat bitte laut schreien.

Übrigens: Sollte sich hier noch jemand herumtreiben, der ebenfalls eine Teichanlage im Umkreis von Bonn hat, wäre ich natürlich auch an einem Erfahrungsaustausch mega-interessiert.

Greetz,
4420


----------



## Stefant (1. Juni 2008)

*AW: Wer sucht welche Besatzfische?*

Hallo bin neu hier
Wir haben einen Folienteich ( ist eigentlich ein regenüberlaufbecken und ca 250 m2 groß und ca 2,25 m tief.  Habe vor 2 Jahren ca 150 Goldfische und n paar kleine Barsche ausgesetzt und vermehren sich ziemlich gut . Im Sommer kann man an der Oberfläche ca 300 Fische sehen.  Da wir mit mehreren Leuten seit Jahren zum Zanderund Hechtangeln nach Holland ( nähe Ijsselmeer ) fahren. Hab ich mir überlegt ob ich nicht Zander einsetze um der Menge an Goldfischen Heer zu werden und um ab und an mal mit Kollegen zu angeln.
Frage wieviele Zander welcher größe kann man wohl einsetzen ?
Und sind Goldfische überhaupt als Nahrung akzeptabel ?
Hab auch überlegt vieleicht noch 1 oder 2 Hechte oder Welse dazuzutun aber dann müssen wohl mehr Futterfische dazu oder ? 
Wohne in Bocholt Nordrheinwestfalen. falls jemand in der Nähe Fische als Besatz hat bitte hier mal melden. Für Tips und so wär ich auch dankbar.
Werde den Teich wahrscheinlich im Spätsommer noch so um ca 150 qm erweitern.
Der Teich hat bisher keinerlei Filterung oder so .. nur ca 30 m2 Uferzone mit Schlamm.
Das Wasser ist ziemlich trüb aber keine Algen oder so.


----------



## derdaist (3. Juni 2008)

*AW: Wer sucht welche Besatzfische?*

Habe ab okt.08 K1 Nähe Neumünster, meldet euch


----------



## Shamanic (3. Juni 2008)

*AW: Wer sucht welche Besatzfische?*

Moin moin ...

das ist bei mir um die Ecke .... 100 bis 200 Stück nehme ich gerne - Was willst du dafür haben?


----------



## Dirk170478 (3. Juni 2008)

*AW: Wer sucht welche Besatzfische?*



4420 schrieb:


> Ein kräftiges Hallo in die Runde!
> 
> Für meine kleine Teichanlage im Raum Bonn suche ich noch Rotfedern, Brassen, (Grün-)Schleien und gaaaanz besonders Goldschleien . Größe egal.
> 
> ...





Hey Quersumme 10!#h

Hör doch mal bei der Fischzucht Meissel in Giershofen/Dierdorf nach!
Telefon ist 02689979690

Hab Mitte April echt feine Schleien von dem bekommen...#6


----------



## 4420 (18. Juni 2008)

*AW: Wer sucht welche Besatzfische?*



MFT-Dirk schrieb:


> Hey Quersumme 10!#h
> 
> Hör doch mal bei der Fischzucht Meissel in Giershofen/Dierdorf nach!
> Telefon ist 02689979690
> ...


 
Hi Dirk,

besten Dank für den Tipp #6. 

Die Fischzucht kannte ich noch gar nicht.

Werde mal Kontakt aufnehmen.

VG
Die Quersumme 10


----------



## hechthunter62 (18. Juni 2008)

*AW: Wer sucht welche Besatzfische?*



4420 schrieb:


> Hi Dirk,
> 
> besten Dank für den Tipp #6.
> 
> ...


 

Guten Morgen 4420!

die Teichanlage Meissel kann ich auch nur wärmstens empfehlen!

Selbstabholung (auch mit Hängerverleih) und Lieferung wird ebenfalls angeboten... 

Zudem findest Du bei Meissel jederzeit einen Ansprechpartner, auch wenn es einmal Probleme gibt.

Den Webauftritt findest Du unter www.teichanlagen-meissel.de

Viele Grüße

hh62


----------



## Master Hecht (20. Juni 2008)

*AW: Wer sucht welche Besatzfische?*

hab bald wohl auch noch rotfedern abzugeben weiß leider noch nicht wie viele und wie groß...


----------



## zuckerbäcker (9. Juli 2008)

*AW: Wer sucht welche Besatzfische?*

WahnsinnsForum - und hallo zusammen,

Wäre an Forellen - Bachforellen keine Regenbogen im Raum Österreich/Waldviertel interessiert.
Kennt hier jemand von euch einen Händler, oder sind vielleicht welche abzugeben. 
lg Robert


----------



## mukel (17. Juli 2008)

*Satzkarpfen*

Hallo Leute,
hat jemand eine Adresse für Satzkarpfen im Raum Regensburg Cham?


Gruß


----------



## sala22 (20. Juli 2008)

*AW: Wer sucht welche Besatzfische?*

hi zusammen, wir haben bei uns zuhause den gartenteich vergrößert ( ist jetzt nen riesen dingen). Ich möchte mir jetzt karpfen reinsetzen 5-6 st.  

jetzt ist nur die frage, wo ich im raum münster karpfen her bekomme....? ich habe mir das komplette thema durchgelesen aber in der nähe war nix dabei.

wenn mir jemand weiterhelfen kann, bitte an meine e-mail schreiben

mfg 
Patrick


----------



## paganx (5. August 2008)

*AW: Wer sucht welche Besatzfische?*

Hallo,

ich komme aus Buxtehude / Niedersachsen. Hat jemand ne Ahnung, wo man bei mir in der Nähe, gut und günstig, Besatzforellen und Futterfische kaufen kann?

Danke und Gruß
paganx


----------



## better-life (7. August 2008)

*AW: Wer sucht welche Besatzfische?*

Hallo ich komme aus der Ecke von Celle/ Niedersachsen. Ich habe ein kleines Problem, denn ich habe 3 Teiche übernommen und ida kein Raubfisch vorhanden ist, sind momentan so viele Karpfen und Wießfische vorhanden, dass es nicht mal Mücken an den Teichen gibt. Ich habe bei allen Fischhändler hier in der Nähe nachgefragt, aber keiner kann mir momentan Zander oder Hechte liefern. Kann mir hier jemand 3 Hechte so zwischen 40 und 50 Cm liefern und 10-20 Zander Z3 um die 40 cm. Bezahl auch dafür. Ich kann selber jede Menge Karpfen K1 500 Stück oder K2 50 Stück und etwa 20 K3 abgeben. Wer Interesse an den Karpfen hat, bitte melden. Suche selber dafür auch noch große Schleien.

LG

Andreas:vik:


----------



## 1.AVM (7. August 2008)

*AW: Wer sucht welche Besatzfische?*

Hi ihrs!

Schöner Thread!

Ich bin bescheiden.....ich suche einen Aal....einen kleinen....so um die 10 - 15 cm.....
Komme aus dem Süden von Sachsen Anhalt.


----------



## better-life (7. August 2008)

*AW: Wer sucht welche Besatzfische?*

Suchst Du noch K3? Ich hätte K3

LG

Andreas Korn


----------



## Nobody1984 (8. August 2008)

*AW: Wer sucht welche Besatzfische?*

Hallo such besatzfisch egal welcher art in mittelhessen!!!!!!
Nähe Wetzlar Giessen Marburg Frankfurt wenn ihr was habt schreibt mich bitte an Mfg Alex


----------



## bmt_hethske (8. August 2008)

*AW: Wer sucht welche Besatzfische?*

Ich suche dringend Graskarpfen in allen Größen! Bezahlung in Bar oder in Bier!
Kann selbst abholen, wenn die Fische nicht größer als 70 cm sind!

Gruß Heiko


----------



## Shamanic (14. August 2008)

*AW: Wer sucht welche Besatzfische?*

meine Nummer hast du ja ....

Graser können wir raus angeln. - Die sind alle so .....hm ....

ich häng dir nen Foto ran ....

gruß


----------



## bmt_hethske (14. August 2008)

*AW: Wer sucht welche Besatzfische?*

Ich werde mich nächstes Wochenende bei dir melden bzw. noch vorher. Fahre nun erstmal ein paar Tage in den Urlaub (morgen früh, daher klappt es vorher leider nicht mehr), aber danach wäre es super, wenn wir bei dir ein paar rausfangen könnten!

Gruß Heiko


----------



## Mr.Jack (14. August 2008)

*AW: Wer sucht welche Besatzfische?*

Hey 
so wie ich das sehe seid ihr alle ziiiiiiieeeeeeeehmlich weit weg vom Schwarzwald , aber falls doch jemand von hier kommt ( das heißt Freudenstadt ) dann bitte bei mir melden . Ich suche Forellen , Karpfen und Sterlett , in einer größe von 10-12 cm (ausser die Sterlett ) und zu einem erträglichen Preis für einen Hobby Fischer . |wavey:


----------



## Arne.M (21. August 2008)

*AW: Wer sucht welche Besatzfische?*

Servus.

Suche Schlagkarpfen 4-5 jährig Raum Oberpfalz.

Wer welche hat bitte PN!

Danke!

Arne


----------



## FrontlineA.R (26. August 2008)

*AW: Wer sucht welche Besatzfische?*

Hallo


Komme aus dem raum bremen und bin auf der suche nach karpfen (größe ist egal) also falls jemand welche abzugeben hat bitte bei mir melden!


----------



## Fantastic Fishing (26. August 2008)

*AW: waller*

Warum Schauste nicht über Google nach ist einfacher!


----------



## derdaist (29. August 2008)

*AW: Wer sucht welche Besatzfische?*

einjährige Karpfen 6-15cm und 15-18cm abzugeben PLZ 24....
Handynummer unter udo-lerke@t-online.de


----------



## Nobody1984 (30. August 2008)

*Graskarpfen, Forellen und sonstigen besatzfisch gesucht!!!*

Hallo suchen dringend besatzfisch!!
Im Raum Wetzlar , Giessen , Marburg
Bitte per mail melden an
Bad1984@hotmail.de


Danke mfg Nobody


----------



## forellenfischer1 (2. September 2008)

*AW: Wer sucht welche Besatzfische?*

Hi ich suche forellen 4kg aufwärts hat da jemand welche umgebung heideck???


----------



## Hagbard (3. September 2008)

*AW: Suche / Biete Besatzfische Sammelthread*

Hi forellenfischer1!
Wenn du aus Heideck im Mittelfranken kommst, kenne ich hier einen Händler den du mal anfragen könntest. Melde dich einfach mal bei mir

Gruß


----------



## forellenfischer1 (3. September 2008)

*Suche forellenzucht bei hipoltstein*

Hallo ich suche eine forellenzucht bei hipoltstein die günstig kleinere mengen liefert und die noch setzlinge von saiblingen und forellen zu verfügung hat ca 20cm


----------



## jawohl! (3. September 2008)

*AW: Suche forellenzucht bei hipoltstein*

www.fischzucht-grasse.de liegt in der schneemühle bei pilsach, ein katzensprung, wenn man erst mal in neumarkt ist. und das ist ja soweit von hilp nicht entfernt... #6


----------



## Arne.M (5. September 2008)

*AW: Suche / Biete Besatzfische Sammelthread*

Na ruf halt da mal an. Dann weißt du es#c

Versuch macht kluch


----------



## forellenfischer1 (6. September 2008)

*AW: Suche / Biete Besatzfische Sammelthread*

hallo suche großforellen im raum nürnberg!!!


----------



## Jo70 (12. September 2008)

*AW: Suche / Biete Besatzfische Sammelthread*

Hallo!

Ich hätte Karpfen anzubieten im Raum Kitzingen / Unterfranken, ca. 2-3 kg je Stck.
Suche günstig Futterfische vor allem Moderlieschen oder Blaubandbärblinge.


#hGruß Jochen


----------



## forellenfischer1 (14. September 2008)

*AW: Suche / Biete Besatzfische Sammelthread*

Hallo ich bite an karpfensetzlinge ca 500-1kg,Schleien bis 2pfund, welse bis 70cm, 2 störe ca 1m,barsche als futterfische,die größten haben ca 30cm, Lachsforellen 600-1,5kg!!!
ich suche Laichfähige lachsforellen von 5-10kg, Bachforellen ca 1,5-3kg, und saiblinge ca 2-3kg im raum nürnberg!!!Hätte jemand welche zum abgeben???


----------



## jawohl! (14. September 2008)

*AW: Suche / Biete Besatzfische Sammelthread*

ich würde im raum neumarkt i.d.opf/roth/regensburg/amberg-sulzbach einige paar stichlinge oder ähnliche futterfische suchen, die auch im sommer mit wassertemperaturen von 10°c klarkommen....

wer hat eine "stichlingsplage"? 

|wavey:


----------



## ankaro (15. September 2008)

*AW: Suche / Biete Besatzfische Sammelthread*

Hey
ich kann Besatz anbieten von:

Karpfen (5-15cm)

Forellen 

Schleien 

Brassen 

Saiblinge

und Rotaugen,Rotfedern


Brauchen würden wir

Raubfische=

Wels

Hecht

Zander 

Barsch



So
das wars 
jeder der interesse hat kann mir ne Pn schicken .

Wir sind im raume Köln.


----------



## Null Bock (18. September 2008)

*Hechtbesatz für Fischteich*

brauchen jetzt zum Herbst unbedingt ein paar kleine Hechte 3-5 Stk (30-45cm) für unseren Fischteich im Kreis Stade. :vik:
Die eingesetzten Zander haben ihren Dienst versagt


----------



## forellenfischer1 (18. September 2008)

*Hätte jemand Interesse???*

Hallo ich möchte nächstes jahr im frühjahr 200kg großforellen von der fischzucht wagner bei lichtenfels bestellen!!!Aber die mindestmenge bei einer lieferung nach bayern beträgt 600kg!!!falls jemand interesse hätte ein paar forellen mit zu bestellen damit es billiger kommt meldet sich bei mir per pn!!!#h


----------



## Syntac (18. September 2008)

*AW: Hätte jemand Interesse???*

definiere mal großforellen, und was die kosten würde wäre auch net schlecht. also 4-5 pfünder kannste im frühjahr von mir auch haben.


----------



## forellenfischer1 (18. September 2008)

*AW: Hätte jemand Interesse???*

Der bietet forellen bis 12kg kg preis 4,50 euro!!!Was würden die denn bei dir kosten???


----------



## mukel (9. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Suche / Biete Besatzfische Sammelthread*

Hallo suche einige Graskarpfen im Raum Cham.

Gruß


----------



## Timmie (9. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Suche / Biete Besatzfische Sammelthread*

Biete Astacus Astacus. Wer Interessse an Edelkrebsen darf sich melden. Raum Oldenburg 
Desweiteren kann ich Moderlieschen abgeben.


----------



## Kisters (21. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Wer sucht welche Besatzfische?*



paganx schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> ich komme aus Buxtehude / Niedersachsen. Hat jemand ne Ahnung, wo man bei mir in der Nähe, gut und günstig, Besatzforellen und Futterfische kaufen kann?
> 
> ...


 
Hallo, 
ich wohne ca. 80 km Südlich von Buxtehude in der Nähe von Soltau. 
Ich kann Dir *Besatzforellen* anbieten, aber leider keine Futterfische.

Gruß
Kisters


----------



## köfi.annan. (21. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Suche / Biete Besatzfische Sammelthread*

Hallo,

ich suche jemanden in der Umgebung von 21244 Buchholz in der Nordheide der mir Kleinfische (Mühlkoppen, Moderlieschen, Elritzen, 9-stachelige Stichlinge, etc. - alles unter 9cm) verkaufen möchte.



lG,
köfi


----------



## angelaffe (5. November 2008)

*AW: Suche / Biete Besatzfische Sammelthread*

Hey! Suche Schleien,Karpfen,Rotfedern,Rotaugen nähe 48282 Emsdetten Danke für Euere Angebote |wavey:


----------



## Wasdenn? (6. November 2008)

*AW: Suche / Biete Besatzfische Sammelthread*

gibt es eigentlich irgendwo ein (landesweites) verzeichnis, woher man besatzfisch bekommt? bei mir in der gegend sieht es recht mau aus oder bin ich nur schlecht informiert?

großraum stuttgart.

danke


----------



## Fischpaule (6. November 2008)

*AW: Suche / Biete Besatzfische Sammelthread*



Wasdenn? schrieb:


> gibt es eigentlich irgendwo ein (landesweites) verzeichnis, woher man besatzfisch bekommt? bei mir in der gegend sieht es recht mau aus oder bin ich nur schlecht informiert?
> 
> großraum stuttgart.
> 
> danke



Moin
Es gibt zwar Verzeichnisse über seuchenfreie Betriebe (zu erfragen beim zuständigen Veterinäramt) aber so eins mit einem Überblick über die einzelnen Besatzfischarten nicht, da sich das von Tag zu Tag ändern kann und ja dann so zu sagen bei jeder Änderung eine Meldung erfolgen müsste.
Im Prinzip kannst du nur schauen, wo sich in deiner Umgebung Fischereibetriebe befinden und diese dann abklappern oder mal anrufen - wenn es wenig Gewässer in eurem Bereich gibt, können diese Betriebe in der Tat recht weit gestreut sein....

#h


----------



## winfriedw (18. November 2008)

*AW: Suche / Biete Besatzfische Sammelthread*

Hallo 
ich suche noch Besatzfische in der nähe von Rheine Osnabrück genau gesagt in 
Hörstel, gerne Aale Karpfen Karauschen Schleien Hechte auch 1-2 welse und was es
sonst noch so gibt.
keine Zander oder Barsche
es ist ein gut 3000 qm großer Weiher

mfg winfried

ALLES ANBIETEN


----------



## jan-tt (30. November 2008)

*AW: Suche Besatzfische*

Hallo zusammen,

zur Neuanlage eines Teiches (rund 15ha) suche ich Besatzfische aller Art wie z.B. Forellen, Karpfen, Aale, Hecht und Zander, aber auch Futterfische und und und .

Und da die erste Angel erst ab April 2009 in das Wasser gehalten wird, können es gern auch kleinere Tiere sein.

Bitte alles !!! anbieten, wenn es aus einem Umkreis von ca. 100km um Hamburg kommt oder angeliefert werden könnte.

Gruß Jan


----------



## Robin1996 (3. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Suche / Biete Besatzfische Sammelthread*

Suche erstmal alles was ihr habt! Kreis paderborn Lichtenau-Kleinenberg 33165 würde auch mal ne stunde oder mehr fahren aber nur wenn die fische das aushalten!


----------



## namad (21. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Suche / Biete Besatzfische Sammelthread*

tag,
ich suche setzlinge oder fangfähige forellen:

R.Forellen
Bachforellen        
Schleien
Graskarpfen         

bin aus raum braunschweig,
bevorzugt bis 200km umkreis
bitte melden


----------



## jannisO (21. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Suche / Biete Besatzfische Sammelthread*

Versuch es mal in der Teichwirtschaft in Veckenstedt. Liegt zwischen Wernigerode und Bad Harzburg.


----------



## namad (21. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Suche / Biete Besatzfische Sammelthread*

brauch schon seiten wo zumindes preise oder welche besatzfische vorhanden sind,dann brauch ich nicht bei jedem anzurufen


----------



## maertes6 (23. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Suche / Biete Besatzfische Sammelthread*

hallo,suche forellensetzlinge 15-18cm oder größer 150 stück,sowie schleien 18-22 oder größer ca 100 stück. raum much umkreis 100km,gerne auch per versand zumindestens die schleien


----------



## druide (25. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Suche / Biete Besatzfische Sammelthread*

Hallo, ich suche Schleien,Karpfen,Rotfedern,Rotaugen, Aale im Umkreis 50 km von 33428 oder noch lieber  per Versand wenn möglich !?


----------



## don-chuan (25. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Suche / Biete Besatzfische Sammelthread*

Hi suche größere Graßkarpfen so ab ca.40 cm, Karpfen so ab 5 Kg, Welse ab 70 cm.
und Zander Laichfähig wer was anzubieten hat bitte PN danke


----------



## 23kingpin (27. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Suche / Biete Besatzfische Sammelthread*

hallo !!! suche in der nähe von meinerzhagen im sauerland besatzfische !! gesucht werden forellen aale karpfen rotaugen und rotfedern !! mfg 23kingpin


----------



## namad (30. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Suche / Biete Besatzfische Sammelthread*

ich suche setzlinge,oder auch besatzfische zum abholen oder mit versand:

R.Forellen 
Bachforellen        
Schleien 
Graskarpfen         

bin aus raum braunschweig
bevorzugt bis 200km umkreis
bitte melden[/quote]


----------



## druide (30. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Suche / Biete Besatzfische Sammelthread*

Hallo ich suche Karpfen als Setzlinge!!! Bevorzugt per Versand !!!


----------



## ankaro (31. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Suche / Biete Besatzfische Sammelthread*

Hallo,
Ich suche Graskarpfen.Nur 2 Stück
und kann nächstes Jahr März -Mai 
Forellen und Karpfen anbieten.
Auch gefangene Aale etc.
Wer was braucht per PN melden.  
Die Aale jedoch müssen selbst Abgefischt werden.
Jedoch nur Abholen....


----------



## mukel (31. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Suche / Biete Besatzfische Sammelthread*

Hallo wer im Frühjahr Graskarpfen hat bitte melden.
Im Raum Regen-Cham.


Gruß


----------



## namad (1. Januar 2009)

*AW: Suche / Biete Besatzfische Sammelthread*

leute ich suche immer noch


R.Forellen 
Bachforellen 
Schleien 
Graskarpfen 

bin aus raum braunschweig
bevorzugt bis 200km umkreis
bitte melden[/quote]


----------



## forellenfischer1 (2. Januar 2009)

*AW: Suche / Biete Besatzfische Sammelthread*

ich bin zu weit weg mit 400km


----------



## druide (2. Januar 2009)

*AW: Suche / Biete Besatzfische Sammelthread*

@forellenfischer:
woher kommst du ?


----------



## forellenfischer1 (2. Januar 2009)

*AW: Suche / Biete Besatzfische Sammelthread*

aus münchen abe meine anlage ist bei nürnberg!!!


----------



## druide (2. Januar 2009)

*AW: Suche / Biete Besatzfische Sammelthread*

versand ist bei dir nciht möglich ?


----------



## forellenfischer1 (3. Januar 2009)

*AW: Suche / Biete Besatzfische Sammelthread*

was bräuchtest du denn???


----------



## Der Doktor (5. Januar 2009)

*AW: Suche / Biete Besatzfische Sammelthread*

Hallo zusammen!

Kann mir jemand sagen, wo ich im Großraum München Rapfen Setzlinge oder grösser bekomme?

Grüsse


----------



## forellenfischer1 (5. Januar 2009)

*AW: Suche / Biete Besatzfische Sammelthread*

frag mal hier www.satzfischzucht.com


----------



## forellenfischer1 (5. Januar 2009)

*AW: Suche / Biete Besatzfische Sammelthread*

oder hier, die versenden bestimmt auch. http://www.fischzuchtpeschkes.de/Be...esatzfische/body_preisliste_besatzfische.html


----------



## namad (10. Januar 2009)

*AW: Suche / Biete Besatzfische Sammelthread*

ich suche immer noch


----------



## heinzrch (11. Januar 2009)

*AW: Suche / Biete Besatzfische Sammelthread*

Gibts irgendwo Quappen (Rutten) als Besatz ? - Hab mal gehört, dass es an der Oder an einigen Altwässern von kleinen Quappen wimmeln soll, vieleicht kann man da ja auch welche mit der Senke fangen ?


----------



## Gardenfly (11. Januar 2009)

*AW: Suche / Biete Besatzfische Sammelthread*

Hat die Fischzucht Gross manchmal im Angebot,sind immer schnell ausverkauft.


----------



## Mou (11. Januar 2009)

*AW: Suche / Biete Besatzfische Sammelthread*

Hallo zusammen, 
 suche Äschen,Renken und Aalrutten.
Ich wohne in der nähe des Chiemsees, würde evtl auch etwas weiter fahren.


----------



## forellenfischer1 (11. Januar 2009)

*AW: Suche / Biete Besatzfische Sammelthread*

äschen hier, www.satzfischzucht.com
preisliste unter hofladen


----------



## namad (22. Januar 2009)

*AW: Suche / Biete Besatzfische Sammelthread*

ich habe vor mir forellen setzlinge zu holen,entfernung ist 140km,könnte ich zusätzlich sauerstoff tabletten in die säcke packen damit es keine probleme gibt?


----------



## Gardenfly (22. Januar 2009)

*AW: Suche / Biete Besatzfische Sammelthread*

Säcke-keine Chance.
Suche dir lieber eine Zucht in der Nähe,selbst eine halbe Stunde im Beutel ist schon recht eng (oder halt 280km/h schnell).


----------



## namad (23. Januar 2009)

*AW: Suche / Biete Besatzfische Sammelthread*



Gardenfly schrieb:


> Säcke-keine Chance.
> Suche dir lieber eine Zucht in der Nähe,selbst eine halbe Stunde im Beutel ist schon recht eng (oder halt 280km/h schnell).


 
die in der nähe sind würde ich erst im april bekommen.und die haben keine goldforellen.

wie währe es möglich?in tonnen ??


----------



## Gardenfly (23. Januar 2009)

*AW: Suche / Biete Besatzfische Sammelthread*

mit einen Transport-Behälter/LKW und Schauerstoffflasche,nur das dann mit anderen Mengen gerechnet wird,Sorry keine guten Nachrichten,aber besser als ein Totalverlust.


----------



## namad (23. Januar 2009)

*AW: Suche / Biete Besatzfische Sammelthread*

währen zwar nur 400- 500st gewesen.
angeboten hat die mir ein züchter ausm forum und meinte nicht länger als 1,5st transportieren.
es verwirrt einen schnell was  stimmt und was nicht....


----------



## namad (24. Januar 2009)

*AW: Suche / Biete Besatzfische Sammelthread*

hat sich erledigt würde gehen!


----------



## gluefix (9. Februar 2009)

*AW: Suche / Biete Besatzfische Sammelthread*

Suche Karpfenbesatz, Brassen, Karauschen (Goldkarausche) und Katzenwelse (gegen die tausend Giebel und Plötzen im Teich) im Raum Lübeck für meinen kleinen Privatteich/Tümpel . Weiterhin vllt. ein Privatgewässer im Raum Lübeck, wo ich mich eventuell mit einmieten kann ???#h
Gruß Benni


----------



## Zander-Stefan (11. Februar 2009)

*AW: Suche / Biete Besatzfische Sammelthread*

Hallo,

wenn jemand Besatzfische z.B. für den Frühjahrsbesatz benötigt, schickt mir bitte eine PN mit Angabe der benötigten Mengen, Größen und wohin sie gegebenenfalls geliefert werden müssten.

Regenbogen-, Bach- und Lachsforellen sowie Saiblinge in unterschiedlichen Größen verfügbar.

Auch Karpfen, Schleie, Hecht, Zander und Weissfische sind lieferbar.

Lieferung erfolgt durch seuchenfreien Betrieb.


Viele Grüße Stefan


----------



## Syntac (23. Februar 2009)

*AW: Suche / Biete Besatzfische Sammelthread*

Moin, 
hab ca. 200 Rebos zwischen 500 - 1200 gramm abzugeben. 
Raum Neumarkt in der Oberpfalz


----------



## aaljäger16 (23. Februar 2009)

*AW: Suche / Biete Besatzfische Sammelthread*

Hallo,
Suche katzenwelse (gegen meinen verbutteten Karauschen/Rotaugen Bestand) im Raum Hamburg were aber auch bereit etwas weiter zu fahren.
MFG aaljäger16


----------



## FrontlineA.R (24. Februar 2009)

*AW: Suche / Biete Besatzfische Sammelthread*

Hallo

Suche ca. 10 Karpfen müssen aber mindestens 4 jahre alt sein. will dieses jahr mal ein zuchtprojekt starten

also wenn einer ein paar laichreife tiere in der nähe von bremen abegeben kann wäre toll


----------



## Wavedave (6. März 2009)

*AW: Suche / Biete Besatzfische Sammelthread*

Servus,

suche Elritzen im Raum Thüringen. 
Hat da zufällig jemand ein paar? Müssen auch nicht viele sein(30-50?).


----------



## mukel (10. März 2009)

*AW: Suche / Biete Besatzfische Sammelthread*

Hallo zusammen,

suche einige Graskarpfen im Raum Cham/Straubing.

Bitte melden wer welche zum abgeben hat.


Gruß


----------



## don-chuan (11. März 2009)

*AW: Suche / Biete Besatzfische Sammelthread*

Hi suche alles mögliche Karpfen,Schleien,Graßkarpfen,Rotaugen/-federn,Waller,Zander,Silberkarpfen im Raum Schweinfurt (Unterfranken) wer was anzubieten hat bitte per PN danke


----------



## Hagbard (11. März 2009)

*AW: Suche / Biete Besatzfische Sammelthread*

Guten Tag,
suche für meine Teiche folgende Fische:

100 Stk. Graskarpfen G1 ~10cm
20 Stk Graskarpfen ~25cm
50-100 Stk. Schleiensetzlinge
30 Zandersetzlinge Z2

Bis zu 2 Zentner Futterfische (Moderließchen, Rotaugen, Rotfedern usw) Bin aber auch ein kleineren Mengen interessiert.

Unsere Teiche befinden sich in der Nähe von Landkreis Ansbach, Landkreis Roth, Nürnberg. 
PLZ 90-91

Vielen Dank

Gruß Sebastian


----------



## bmt_hethske (17. März 2009)

*AW: Suche / Biete Besatzfische Sammelthread*

Ich suche Störe, Sterlets und Waxdick unter 60 cm, sowie Farbkarpfen und Moderlieschen.

gerne Versand, lieber Abholung in Schleswig-Holstein oder Dänemark.

Bitte per PN antworten!


----------



## dickie87 (19. März 2009)

*AW: Suche / Biete Besatzfische Sammelthread*

Bietet auch jmd Fische im Raum Mittelhessen an?
Es steht kein bestimmter Besatz an. ist vorerst rein interessenhalber, denn die Preise aus der mir bekannten Zucht sind leider nicht ohne.


----------



## namad (21. März 2009)

*AW: Suche / Biete Besatzfische Sammelthread*

hallo...
ich suche zwergwelse,meine teiche befinden sich in wolfsburg/heiligendorf.


----------



## König Bussie (21. März 2009)

*AW: Suche / Biete Besatzfische Sammelthread*

Hallo,suche kleine Menge ( je 3 bis 5 Stck ) für Gartenteich.
Grösse 10 - 15 cm
Karpfen, Schlei oder ähnliches.
Im Raum Lübeck. Abholung.
Wenn jemand helfen kann bitte PN
Danke Thomas


----------



## bmt_hethske (22. März 2009)

*AW: Suche / Biete Besatzfische Sammelthread*

Am 03.04. (und nur an dem Tag) verkaufe ich kleinere Stückzahlen (ca 150 kg) an Regenbogenforellen á 600-2000g und Bachforellen á 250-1000g. Nur Abholung! 
Preis 4,50 Euro/Kg. 

Teiche liegen bei Eckernförde/Kiel in Schleswig-Holstein.


----------



## ZanderKalle (26. März 2009)

*AW: Suche / Biete Besatzfische Sammelthread*

Suche kleine mengen im Raum Nrw....... Zander, Hecht,  Bach, Regenbogenforellen, Graskarpfen.... bitte melden#6 gemischte Größen!!!


----------



## bafoangler (26. März 2009)

*AW: Suche / Biete Besatzfische Sammelthread*

Hallo #h
Bin neu an Bo(a)rd, habe aber keinen Vorstellungsthread gefunden, wenns sowas gibt^^

Suche ein paar kleinere Welse. Komme aus Baden, Raum Mosbach. 
Kann mir da jemand helfen?

Tight lines


----------



## Alexander2781 (29. März 2009)

*AW: Suche / Biete Besatzfische Sammelthread*

Hallo,

ich suche ca. 30 Stück Bach-, oder Seesaiblinge von ca. 20 - 25 cm, wenn möglich Versand nach 94051 Hauzenberg, oder Selbstabholung im Raum Passau.


----------



## forellenfischer1 (2. April 2009)

*AW: Suche / Biete Besatzfische Sammelthread*

Suche ein paar Regenbogenforellen oder Saiblinge im Raum München/Freising


----------



## suffhaawe (6. April 2009)

*AW: Suche / Biete Besatzfische Sammelthread*

hallo,ich suche ca. 100 kleine Zander (15-20) per Versand,ich komme aus dem Saarland,und da gibt es keine Fischzuchtanlagen,wo man schnell mal ein paar Zander kaufen könnte,bei Fischzucht-Gross sind si zur Zeit schon ausverkauft,und bei Gertsner sind die Versandkosten zu hoch,vielleicht gibt es ja sonst noch irgendjemand der Zander verschickt,oder auch in der Nähe vom Saarland ein paar Zander loswerden möchte,danke!


----------



## bmt_hethske (11. April 2009)

*AW: Suche / Biete Besatzfische Sammelthread*

Ich suche GÜNSTIGE ( Keine Preise wie im Zoohandel) Farbkarpfen (Kois), Goldschleien, Sterlets, Störe und andere Kleinfische für Gartenteich. Außerdem K1 u. K2. Mengen zwischen 10 und 200 Stück.  Bitte alles anbieten. Bereich: Ganz Schleswig-Holstein.

Benötige außerdem ca. 120 Regenbogenforellen setzlinge 15-20cm. Bachforellen gehen auch.


----------



## forellenfischer1 (13. April 2009)

*AW: Suche / Biete Besatzfische Sammelthread*

Suche für meinen Frühjahrsbesatz 1000 Regenbogenforellen mit 15-20cm und Saiblingssetzlinge.In der Nähe Freising/München.


----------



## Riekeben (13. April 2009)

*AW: Suche / Biete Besatzfische Sammelthread*

Suche für Anfang nächsten Monat 5 Graskarpfen K2. 5 Aale ab 30cm. 3 Schuppenkarpfen K2. 40Reboss circa 15cm.
Eventuell auch größere/kleine Größen.
Wenn Günstig abzugeben, auch Schleien und Barben.

Landkreis Soltau-Fallingbostel PLz 29664
Von Rotenburg/Wümme bis Soltau abholung möglich, ausgenommen die Rebos. Da habe ich nicht die benötigten Transportmaßnahmen sprich Sauerstoff.

Falls irgendetwas abzugeben wäre was ich suche bitte per PM melden.

Danke

Gruß Benni


----------



## GuidoOo (15. April 2009)

*AW: Suche / Biete Besatzfische Sammelthread*

Moin,
Bin ganz neu auf diesen Gebiet und ich hoffe mir kann geholfen werden:

Suche für meinen Opa 2-4 kleine Graskarpfen (10-20cm)
Komme aus S-H
Genauer Preetz,Plön!
Hat jemand eine Ahnung, wo man die Fische bestellen, abholen kann?
Danke schonmal =)


----------



## Gardenfly (15. April 2009)

*AW: Suche / Biete Besatzfische Sammelthread*

Hallo GuidoOo,
spätestens in 2 Wochen hat jeder Zooladen welche.
Frage einfach vorher mal nach,damit du der erste bist und noch die freie Auswahl hast.


----------



## GuidoOo (16. April 2009)

*AW: Suche / Biete Besatzfische Sammelthread*

alles klar, danke =)


----------



## bmt_hethske (16. April 2009)

*AW: Suche / Biete Besatzfische Sammelthread*

Im Zooladen kosten die dann auch dementsprechend. Wenn du ein paar mehr benötigst und auch größer (40cm und drüber), dann gibts Fischzucht Reese und Sarlhusen bei Neumünster.


----------



## NasH (24. April 2009)

*AW: Suche / Biete Besatzfische Sammelthread*

Hallo liebe Anglerkollegen ich Suche Karpfen K1 & K2 
Ganz Wichtig suche Futterfische Rotfedern und Rotaugen , Moderlieschen größe ist egal ich bitte um Hilfe ! Im Raum Mittelfranken .


----------



## Brochet81 (1. Mai 2009)

*AW: Suche / Biete Besatzfische Sammelthread*



aaljäger16 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> Suche katzenwelse (gegen meinen verbutteten Karauschen/Rotaugen Bestand) im Raum Hamburg were aber auch bereit etwas weiter zu fahren.
> MFG aaljäger16


 
MACH DAS BLOß NICHT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
Mein Cousin hat einen See in Frankreich. Katzenwelse vermehren sich wie die Pest. Du wirst sie nicht mehr los. In Frankreich sind Katzenwelse eine Plage. Lass dich da mal dabei erwischen, wie du Katzenwelse in einen See kippst. Du wirst sofort erschossen. Zurecht! Du kannst das Angeln dann für immer vergessen. Dein See ist dann "im Arsch". Hol dir lieber Zander, Hecht, Barsch, Waller. Da hast du mehr von. Habe letztes Jahr in einer Nacht 300 (!!!) Katzenwelse gefangen. Angel raus, Katzenwels dran. Die Zander hatten keine Chance. Auch kleinere Katzenwelse prügeln sich 12cm Köfis rein. Einfach nur Mistviecher!


----------



## Gardenfly (1. Mai 2009)

*AW: Suche / Biete Besatzfische Sammelthread*



Brochet81 schrieb:


> MACH DAS BLOß NICHT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> Mein Cousin hat einen See in Frankreich. Katzenwelse vermehren sich wie die Pest. Du wirst sie nicht mehr los. In Frankreich sind Katzenwelse eine Plage. Lass dich da mal dabei erwischen, wie du Katzenwelse in einen See kippst. Du wirst sofort erschossen. Zurecht! Du kannst das Angeln dann für immer vergessen. Dein See ist dann "im Arsch". Hol dir lieber Zander, Hecht, Barsch, Waller. Da hast du mehr von. Habe letztes Jahr in einer Nacht 300 (!!!) Katzenwelse gefangen. Angel raus, Katzenwels dran. Die Zander hatten keine Chance. Auch kleinere Katzenwelse prügeln sich 12cm Köfis rein. Einfach nur Mistviecher!



Welse erledigen jeden Katzenwelsbestand !!!
Denn die kleinen Katzenwelse konkurieren mit den großen welsen um die gleichen Standplätze-dumm für den Katzenwels.
Gegen Rotaugen sind Zander sehr gut,gegen Karrauschen Hechte.

P.S. aaljäger16 gib mir doch einfach die Karrauschen (einer meiner Lieblingsfische)


----------



## bafoangler (3. Mai 2009)

*AW: Suche / Biete Besatzfische Sammelthread*

Hallo
Muss nochmal fragen.
Weiß keiner wo ich ein paar kleine Waller her bekommen kann?
Möglichst im Raum Mosbach/Heilbronn.
Danke und Petri


----------



## mukel (10. Mai 2009)

*AW: Suche / Biete Besatzfische Sammelthread*

Hallo suche einige Hechte im Kreis Regen-Cham.

Gruß


----------



## powertrops (10. Mai 2009)

*AW: Suche / Biete Besatzfische Sammelthread*

Hallo,

ich suche Rotaugen und Rotfedern im Raum Odenwald / Frankfurt.
Kann mir jemand einen Tipp geben wo ich eine Zucht finde die diese Fische hat?

MfG


----------



## Jens84 (10. Mai 2009)

*AW: Suche / Biete Besatzfische Sammelthread*

Hallo,

ich suche kleine Futterfische bevorzugt Moderlieschen und/oder Rotaugen im Raum Oberfranken Umgebung Coburg.

Danke


----------



## Jens84 (14. Mai 2009)

*AW: Suche / Biete Besatzfische Sammelthread*

Hallo ich bins nochmal.

Hat den hier keiner ein paar Moderlieschen oder kleine Rotaugen für meine Forellen?:c

Ja ich weiß, es gibt auch Fischzuchten die versenden. Aber über 100 Euro für 1000 Moderlieschen find ich a weng übertrieben.#q

Vielleicht findet sich hier ja doch noch jemand der mir günstiger welche anbieten kann.

PLZ 96450 +50km würd ich fahren

Danke

Jens


----------



## forellenfischer1 (14. Mai 2009)

*AW: Suche / Biete Besatzfische Sammelthread*

Hallo ich suche im Raum Freising/München Tigerforellen und Goldforellensetzlinge.


----------



## boarischahias (17. Mai 2009)

*AW: Suche / Biete Besatzfische Sammelthread*

*Suche Moderlieschen*


Hallo Teichwirte

Ich bin auf der Suche nach Moderlieschen.
Hat jemand welche abzugeben oder kennt jemand eine Fischzucht im Bayer. Wald, die welche vorrätig haben?

Vielen Dank und viele Grüße
Mathias


----------



## Ossipeter (18. Mai 2009)

*AW: Suche / Biete Besatzfische Sammelthread*

Ruf da mal an: Fischzucht Heberlein Oberpfalz 09677214


----------



## forellenfischer1 (18. Mai 2009)

*AW: Suche / Biete Besatzfische Sammelthread*

wen meinst du


----------



## babeu (19. Mai 2009)

*AW: Suche / Biete Besatzfische Sammelthread*

Suche große Graskarpfen in der Nähe von Attendorn


----------



## buddy1978 (25. Mai 2009)

*AW: Suche / Biete Besatzfische Sammelthread*

Hallo,
Ich habe jede Menge kleiner Schleie abzugeben und suche evt. zum Tausch Hechte, Grasfische und Forellen möglichst im PLZ Gebiet 25...

bei interesse bitte melden


----------



## =[Aalbaendiger]= (28. Mai 2009)

*AW: Suche / Biete Besatzfische Sammelthread*

Schade! Ich suche dringend Schleien.Allerdings in PLZ 35...


----------



## forellenfischer1 (28. Mai 2009)

*AW: Suche / Biete Besatzfische Sammelthread*

ich suche aale, schleien, hechte oder zander im plz 82


----------



## graptemy (29. Mai 2009)

*AW: Suche / Biete Besatzfische Sammelthread*

Hallo,

suche Rotfedern oder Rotaugen jeder größe in NRW, bergisches Land oder Sauerland

Danke


----------



## Grafbelzebub (7. Juni 2009)

*AW: Suche / Biete Besatzfische Sammelthread*

hallo, ich suche für meinen teich so ca. 100 Moderlieschen!
Kann mir einer sagen wo ich die her bekomm und was das ungefähr kostet
vielen dank #6


----------



## Master Hecht (8. Juni 2009)

*AW: Suche / Biete Besatzfische Sammelthread*

Hallo ich suche Lachsforellen ab 1kg im plz 33

mfg Master Hecht


----------



## forellenfischer1 (8. Juni 2009)

*AW: Suche / Biete Besatzfische Sammelthread*

frag doch mal zanderstefan oder uwe gerhard.


----------



## herrdh (9. Juni 2009)

*AW: Suche / Biete Besatzfische Sammelthread*

Moderlieschen kannst du bestellen bei der Fischzucht Groß bzw Rhönforelle,1000 st 75€ plus Versandkosten.


----------



## propac (9. Juni 2009)

*AW: Suche / Biete Besatzfische Sammelthread*

moin,

steht das angebot bezüglich der schleien noch ? wäre evtl.
an 100-200 schleien interessiert. 
wie groß bzw. alt sind die tiere denn ? 

mfg

andreas


----------



## Schleien-Stefan (9. Juni 2009)

*AW: Suche / Biete Besatzfische Sammelthread*

Hallo!

Ich suche zum Besatz eines Sees Graskarpfen, bevorzug Nähe Frankfurt am Main, komme die Fische im Umkreis von ca. 100 Kilometern aber auch gerne abholen.

Kann mir da jemand einen Tip geben wo man die Fische aktuell jetzt bekommen kann? Die bisher angefragten Fischzuchten haben alle im Moment nichts abzugeben...

Danke schon mal im Voraus!

CU STefan


----------



## Wilddieb (9. Juni 2009)

*AW: Suche / Biete Besatzfische Sammelthread*

Hallo ich suche Moderlieschen,Schleie,Karpfen und Gründlinge im Bereich PLZ:24 Biete zum Tausch Forellen 
Wer kann mir da helfen?

Mfg: Manuel


----------



## angelemanze (9. Juni 2009)

*AW: Suche / Biete Besatzfische Sammelthread*

Hallo
nachdem ich Euren Tröt gelesen habe fiel mir ein das ich jede menge rotuagen und rotfedern abzugeben habe- bitte selber rausangeln( durchschnitt mit made ca. 10 stück in 5 minuten) über preise können wir dann vor ort sprechen evtl. würde ich gerne 2 hechte , diverse junge karpfen( spiegler) oder andere .
gewässer ist ein regenauffangbecken von 20 x10 meter. ca. 2 meter tief. kreis kleve/ 47608.
Wer mag? eben melden?
gruss#h


----------



## Syntac (9. Juni 2009)

*AW: Suche / Biete Besatzfische Sammelthread*

@angelemanze: ich will Dich nicht desillusionieren, da wirst Du aber schlechte Karten haben. Habe bei Nürnberg nen Teich mit mehr als übermäßigen Karpfenbesatz, hatte die auch Angeboten für 1,50 das kg, ebenfalls zum selber angeln bzw. selbst mit dem Zugnetz durchgehen (müsste aber mitgebracht werden). 
Resultat: kein Interesse, die Leut wollen alle nix mehr selber machen, selbst wenn Geld gespart wird. 
Einen hätte ich gehabt, aber der hätte querbeet für alles was er mitn Zugnetz erwischt (Futterfische / Karauschen / Goldfische / Karpfen / Schleien...) 25 Euro fürn Zentner gezahlt, also 50 Cent fürs kg... 

Für das Geld - ne danke, da würde ich die lieber in ner ecke verbuddeln...


----------



## Gardenfly (9. Juni 2009)

*AW: Suche / Biete Besatzfische Sammelthread*



Schleien-Stefan schrieb:


> Hallo!
> 
> Ich suche zum Besatz eines Sees Graskarpfen, bevorzug Nähe Frankfurt am Main, komme die Fische im Umkreis von ca. 100 Kilometern aber auch gerne abholen.
> 
> Kann mir da jemand einen Tip geben wo man die Fische aktuell jetzt bekommen kann? Die bisher angefragten Fischzuchten haben alle im Moment nichts abzugeben...



Schlecht Nachricht: Graskarpfen sind bei warmen Wasser Mimosen deshalb haben die meisten keine mehr im Verkauf (das derzeitige Wetter konnte keiner Ahnen).
Evtl gibt es noch kleine im Versand.


----------



## Schleien-Stefan (10. Juni 2009)

*AW: Suche / Biete Besatzfische Sammelthread*



Gardenfly schrieb:


> Evtl gibt es noch kleine im Versand.



Kannst Du mir eventuell einen Tip geben wo?

Und was heisst klein? #c

Danke schon mal!

Habe einen Händler gefunden, aber der ist recht weit weg, und ich hatte gehofft eventuell näher jemanden zu finden.


----------



## grazy04 (10. Juni 2009)

*AW: Suche / Biete Besatzfische Sammelthread*

wieviele brauchste denn ? Die Röhnforelle hat die im Versand, allerdings weis ich nicht ob der Preis passt 

Röhnforelle .... Besatzfische ...... Besatzfischs-hop

da sollte man auch immer mal so reinschauen, da wechselt das Angebot auch mal so das in der einen Woche z.B Aale mit 30-40cm angeboten werden, in der nächsten Woche dann Schleien mit 25-30cm.....


----------



## Gardenfly (10. Juni 2009)

*AW: Suche / Biete Besatzfische Sammelthread*

Schleien-Stefan,
Fischzucht Gerstner -obervolkach
Da sind Graskarpfen 10-12 cm in der Liste,heute ist Versandtag werden also morgen schon geliefert.
Nur die 50 € Fracht sind heftig.


----------



## bmt_hethske (10. Juni 2009)

*AW: Suche / Biete Besatzfische Sammelthread*

Kann mir jemand die aktuelle Stockliste als PN schicken? Wäre super nett, sonst muss ich eben bis morgen warten.

Gruß Heiko


----------



## buddy1978 (14. Juni 2009)

*AW: Suche / Biete Besatzfische Sammelthread*



buddy1978 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> Ich habe jede Menge kleiner Schleie abzugeben und suche evt. zum Tausch Hechte, Grasfische und Forellen möglichst im PLZ Gebiet 25...
> 
> bei interesse bitte melden


 

hier mal 2 Fotos der Fische....


----------



## buddy1978 (16. Juni 2009)

*Moderlieschen abzugeben*

Habe jetzt auch Moderlieschen in verschiedenen Größen da!!
PLZ 25795
bei Bedarf bitte melden


----------



## Omegaaudio (24. Juni 2009)

*AW: Suche / Biete Besatzfische Sammelthread*

Suche Futterfisch für Forellen, Saibling und Zander.
Ich hatte schon mal eine Fischzucht in Bayern übers Internet gefunden, finde aber die Internetadresse nicht mehr. Kann mir vielleicht jemand helfen?
Danke


----------



## forellenfischer1 (25. Juni 2009)

*AW: Suche / Biete Besatzfische Sammelthread*

gerstner, rhönforelle


----------



## graptemy (28. Juni 2009)

*AW: Suche / Biete Besatzfische Sammelthread*

Hallo zusammen,

such Futterfische für Refos, vielleicht Moderlieschen o.ä. im oberbergischen oder märkischen Kreis.
Menge ist erstmal nachrangig, weil ich erst ein wenig ausprobieren will.


----------



## forellenfischer1 (28. Juni 2009)

*AW: Suche / Biete Besatzfische Sammelthread*

bei www.fisch-gross.de oder www.fischzucht-gerstner.de


----------



## graptemy (1. Juli 2009)

*AW: Suche / Biete Besatzfische Sammelthread*

Danke für die Tipps! Leider muss ich sagen, dass mir die Versandkosten viel zu deftig sind. Falls also noch jemand nen Tipp hat, was in der Nähe liegt, gewerblich oder privat, wäre ich dankbar.


----------



## NeuTrends (3. Juli 2009)

*AW: Suche / Biete Besatzfische Sammelthread*

Suche Besatz für unseren privat bewirtschafteten Angelteich:

Saiblinge (hat hier jemand Tipps/Preise/Angebote)

Wir sind in der Lage, diese in einem großen, sauerstoffversorgten Tank selbst abzuholen im 100km Umkreis zu Egelsbach (bei Frankfurt/Main).


----------



## Bungo (3. Juli 2009)

*AW: Suche / Biete Besatzfische Sammelthread*

Also ich kenne eine Fischzucht die in Frage kommt, jedoch haben die erst ab Herbst Saiblinge.

http://www.fischzucht-heydenhahn.piczo.com/?cr=6


----------



## Lockenfrosch (4. Juli 2009)

*AW: Suche / Biete Besatzfische Sammelthread*

Ich muss mich grade mal ein bisschen aufregen, hier werden Moderlieschen als Futterfische angeboten? Wenn ich richtig informiert bin, stehen die auf der roten Liste für geschützte Arten, oder?


----------



## damien.11 (6. Juli 2009)

*AW: Suche / Biete Besatzfische Sammelthread*

Hallo zusammen,
suche Besatzfische im Raum Ostfriesland.
Bitte alles anbieten.
Zander, Forellen, Saiblinge, Schleien, Karpfen, Störe...
Bitte per PN.

Vielen Dank


----------



## graptemy (18. Juli 2009)

*AW: Suche / Biete Besatzfische Sammelthread*

Wer hat noch Weißfisch über in meiner Nähe? Bitte schickt mir ne PN mit Preis und Abholort!
Größe ist zunächst mal egal!


----------



## JSI (19. Juli 2009)

*AW: Suche / Biete Besatzfische Sammelthread*

Was für Preise könnt ihr mir anbieten für Fischbesatz,zander saibling forelle etc. einfach alles? *Bitte um reichlich PN`s*
*+g**


----------



## Zander-Stefan (22. Juli 2009)

*AW: Suche / Biete Besatzfische Sammelthread*

Hallo zusammen,

wir haben aktuell noch ca. 3000 - 4000 St. Regenbogenforellen-Setzlinge abzugeben.

Größe: ca. 16-18cm (ca. 50g)

Abholung oder Lieferung möglich.

Anlage befindet sich im Landkreis Northeim.

Bei Interresse bitte PN schicken.

Gruß Stefan


----------



## kaschie (22. Juli 2009)

*AW: Suche / Biete Besatzfische Sammelthread*

Hallo Fischfreunde, 

suche für meinen Teich noch ein paar große Graskarpfen. 
Raum Ostholstein oder Schleswig Holstein.

Gruß 
Karsten


----------



## namad (30. Juli 2009)

*AW: Suche / Biete Besatzfische Sammelthread*

werde mein teich leeren.wenn jemand interesse hatt der in der nähe sein teich hatt und ein zug netz hatt,kann kommen und mein teich leeren,habe sehr viele weisfische drinne barsche und karpfen gras karpfen,würde dann einen festpreis machen je nach dem wieviel drinn ist aber günstig das es für den jenigen lohnt.

da nichts mehr von meinen RBGF setzlingen nichts mehr sehe mache ich mir sorgen was da noch so drinne ist.hab den teich letzen winter übernommen ohne jeglich info.

teich befindet sich in Wolfsburg/heiligendorf


----------



## forellenfischer1 (8. August 2009)

*AW: Suche / Biete Besatzfische Sammelthread*

Hallo ich suche ebenfalls bach und Regenbogenforellen ab 1,5kg


----------



## gismo150 (10. August 2009)

*AW: Suche / Biete Besatzfische Sammelthread*

Hallo

suche Zander, Schleien

Raum Augsburg - Bad Wörishofen

Bitte um reichlich PN´s

Mfg


----------



## forellenfischer1 (13. August 2009)

*AW: Suche / Biete Besatzfische Sammelthread*

Hallo ich habe Regenbogenforellen ca. 28-30cm und Lachsforellen 500-700g zu verkaufen im Raum München


----------



## Wasdenn? (1. September 2009)

*AW: Suche / Biete Besatzfische Sammelthread*

servus, 
suche barsch, rotaugen, schleien, elritzen, gründlinge nähe stuttgart.
geringe mengen würden mir reichen. am besten pn.


----------



## buddy1978 (22. September 2009)

*AW: Suche / Biete Besatzfische Sammelthread*

Hallo,
Ich habe im nächsten Monat 
Schleie, K1, Moderlieschen und Waller anzubieten

Wer welche braucht oder gegen andere Fische tauschen möchte bitte per pn bei mir melden!!


----------



## Cobrafant (22. September 2009)

*AW: Suche / Biete Besatzfische Sammelthread*

Abzugeben:
Spiegelkarpfen 10-15cm, gut im Futter, ca. 50 Stück
gerne im Tausch gegen:
Edelkrebse und /oder:
Hecht
Zander,
Barsch

Wenn möglich im bereich Ober/Niederbayern.
Lkr. Traunstein wäre perfekt.
Abholung oder evtl. Lieferung.

Gruß
Martin


----------



## forellenfischer1 (22. September 2009)

*AW: Suche / Biete Besatzfische Sammelthread*

Verkaufe Regenbogenforellen 300-500g, Regenbogenforellen 18-25cm und Saiblinge 20-25cm im Raum Freising/Oberbayern


----------



## quandle (24. September 2009)

*AW: Suche / Biete Besatzfische Sammelthread*

servusla,

suche rebos und saiblinge so um die 2kg das stück eher größer.

dann noch futterfisch und karpfen aller größe 
eigtl. suche ich alles 

wer kann mir helfen ?


----------



## vekon (9. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Suche / Biete Besatzfische Sammelthread*

Moinsen

suche Graskarpfen - Hechte - Zander und Barsche für große Teiche in Münster NRW .... wer kann mir da weiterhelfen ??

Danke und Grüße 

Vekon


----------



## gismo150 (20. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Suche / Biete Besatzfische Sammelthread*

Servus

suche Zander für Fischteich im Raum Augsburg

Freue mich auf eure Angebote

Mfg


----------



## forellenfischer1 (21. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Suche / Biete Besatzfische Sammelthread*

satzfischzucht bernd kiffner


----------



## Bungo (21. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Suche / Biete Besatzfische Sammelthread*

Bei welchen Fischzüchtern in Mittelhessen bekomme ich Lachsforellen von 2,5-3kg das Stück?
Wenn möglich in den PLZ Bereichen 34 und 35, sodass wir sie in Säcken transportieren können, sollen nur 3 oder 4 Fische der Größe werden.


----------



## Cumulus (22. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Suche / Biete Besatzfische Sammelthread*

Hallo,

zu Besatzzwecken suche ich im Raum Rotenburg a.d.F. einige

Hechte (fangfähig)
Zander (fangfähig)
Rotaugen / Rotfedern (einsömmrig)

Antworten bitte per PN. Besten Dank im Voraus! 

Grüße


----------



## Arowana (29. Oktober 2009)

*Elritzen*

Hi,

ich suche nach Elritzen, kann mir jemand eine Fischzucht empfehlen?

Grüße

Max


----------



## Toni_1962 (29. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Suche / Biete Besatzfische Sammelthread*

Suche im Raum München zuverlässigen Fischzüchter für Hechtbesatz (vergestreckt) und Zander


----------



## Fleiginho (3. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Suche / Biete Besatzfische Sammelthread*

Suche für unseren Angelverein WV Boxen oder andere Brutsysteme um erstmals in unserem Gewässer Forellenrogen ausbringen zu können.

Für Antworten oder Angebote wäre ich sehr dankbar.


----------



## quandle (4. Januar 2010)

*AW: Suche / Biete Besatzfische Sammelthread*

hi suche fürs frühjahr forellensetzlinge,
so um die 1000 stück ab 7 cm !
hätte jemand welche abzugeben ?
oder bei welcher zucht würdet ihr welche kaufen ?
komme von der ostalb (aalen/nördlingen)

gruß flo


----------



## Messi76 (14. Januar 2010)

*AW: Suche / Biete Besatzfische Sammelthread*

Suche 2-4 Graskarpfen ab 50 cm aufwärts im Raum München, Pfaffenhofen an der Ilm, Wolnzach, Freising...

Lasst die Motorsäge hängen, ich kann auch 1-2 Monate warten mit der Abholung ;-)

Wäre aber dankbar wenn jemand aushelfen könnte, für diese Mengen bekommt man bei den bekannten Fischzuchten nur Absagen... jedoch interessiert das nicht meinen Weiher der verlandet... und meine vorhandenen Graskarpfen mit ca. 15 cm bringen es noch nicht wirklich ;-)


----------



## daniel1985 (15. Januar 2010)

*AW: Suche / Biete Besatzfische Sammelthread*

Hi bin neu hier

Dieses Thema gefällt mir.

Ich brauche für meinen Weiher ein paar kleine Hechte und oder Zander. Oder vielleicht ein Wels. Das die verbuttete Barschbrut geputzt wird.

Anbieten kann ich:

Forellen Setzlinge da komm ich gut dran.


Ich komme aus dem Raum Trier

MFG Daniel


----------



## Waxdick (16. Januar 2010)

*AW: Suche / Biete Besatzfische Sammelthread*

Hallo

Habe im Frühjahr Waller 12-20cm und Zander 30-35cm abzugeben.
Suche Wildkarpfen K2.
Oberpfalz/Raum Amberg

Gruß Helmut


----------



## kaiserbarsch (19. Januar 2010)

*AW: Suche / Biete Besatzfische Sammelthread*

Hallo, 

suche auch ein paar Besatzfische aus dem Raum Halberstadt, oder auch Harz.
Suche Gras.- und Silberkarpfen und Zander, vielleicht auch ein paar Zwergwelse. Kann mir da jemand weiter helfen?


----------



## Jens84 (20. Januar 2010)

*AW: Suche / Biete Besatzfische Sammelthread*

Hallo,

ich suche für meinen Frühjarsbesatz im März/April hauptsächlich Moderlieschen und andere Weißfische.

In Oberfranken PLZ 96450 +50km. Wer evtl. was abzugeben hat, kann sich gerne per PN mit mir in Verbindung setzen.

MfG Jens


----------



## Waxdick (23. Januar 2010)

*AW: Suche / Biete Besatzfische Sammelthread*

Hallo

Habe im Frühjahr einen Hausen (Beluga) abzugeben. Der Fisch ist ca. 150cm lang und wiegt ca. 25kg. 

Gruß Helmut


----------



## marbe (26. Januar 2010)

*AW: Suche / Biete Besatzfische Sammelthread*

Hallo,
ich suche für meinen Frühjahrsbesatz folgende Fische.
ca. 100kg Regenbogenforellen ca. 300-500g
ca. 50kg Lachsforellen ab 5kg
ca. 50kg Goldforellen ab 800g

Anlieferung wäre von Vorteil. (Landesgrenze Hessen / Thüringen)

Wenn jemand was anzubieten hat bitte mail an mehlmannsm80@aol.com

Danke.


----------



## Jo70 (27. Januar 2010)

*AW: Suche / Biete Besatzfische Sammelthread*

Hallo,

ich könnte im Frühjahr (März oder April) ca. 50 Hechte, ca. 30 - 40 cm, abgeben. Der Teich liegt im Raum Oberfranken, in der Nähe von Ebrach.

Gruß Jochen


----------



## boarischahias (4. Februar 2010)

*AW: Suche / Biete Besatzfische Sammelthread*

Hallo Zusammen

Suche für unseren Frühjahrsbesatz (große, laichfähige) Rotaugen und Moderlieschen.
Um keine "Deutschlandtour" unternehmen zu müssen, sollten die Fische im Umkreis von 100 km um Straubing abzuholen sein.

Gruß
Matthias


----------



## herrdh (19. Februar 2010)

*AW: Suche / Biete Besatzfische Sammelthread*

Suche für Frühjahrsbesatz große Rotaugen5 0-100stk für meinen Teich im Raum Münsterland/Osnabrück.


----------



## chiefler (19. Februar 2010)

*AW: Suche / Biete Besatzfische Sammelthread*

Hallo!

Suche kleine Rotaugen/-federn, Lauben und Gründlinge für mein neues Köderfischaquarium. Um zu lange Fahrtwege zu vermeiden wäre der Raum Stuttgart/Tübingen/Balingen/Sigmaringen von Vorteil.

Gruß
Roman


----------



## mukel (26. Februar 2010)

*AW: Suche / Biete Besatzfische Sammelthread*

Hallo 
bin immer noch auf der Such nach 10-15 Hechten wenn möglich im Lkr.Cham.

Bitte PN

Gruß


----------



## B&B Marlin (2. März 2010)

*AW: Suche Besatzfische Raum Coesfeld*

Hallo Teich und Fischfreunde,

ich suche im Raum Coesfel, Dülmen, Borken und Umgebung Besatzfische: große Rotaugen, fängfähige Schleien, ein paar Hechte, Graskarpfen und Aale. Bitte Nachricht per PM.
Grüße
B&B Marlin


----------



## WolfsburgVirus (2. März 2010)

*AW: Suche / Biete Besatzfische Sammelthread*

hallo hat einer fische am besten forellen im raum buxtehude, stade zu verkaufen ?

mfg


----------



## WolfsburgVirus (5. März 2010)

*AW: Suche / Biete Besatzfische Sammelthread*



WolfsburgVirus schrieb:


> hallo hat einer fische am besten forellen im raum buxtehude, stade zu verkaufen ?
> 
> mfg



hallo ich nochmal suche auch noch karpfen, da bei uns so viele drauf gegangen sind

mfg


----------



## Batzi (7. März 2010)

*AW: Suche / Biete Besatzfische Sammelthread*

Suche Graskarpfen im Raum Münsterland/Osnabrück. Mindestgröße 15-20cm


----------



## fudderer (14. März 2010)

*AW: Suche / Biete Besatzfische Sammelthread*

Hallo!

Wir wollen in einem See von unserem Verein Zander "ziehen".
suche Moderlieschen und oder kleine Rotaugen/Rotfedern.
Nehme soviel ich kriegen kann.

Würden auch ein wenig Fahrt auf uns nehmen, sollte aber im Raum Franken bleiben.

|wavey:


----------



## Waxdick (19. März 2010)

*AW: Suche / Biete Besatzfische Sammelthread*

Hallo

Hätte noch ein paar Sibirische Störe abzugeben. ca. 6-10kg das Stück.

Gruß Helmut


----------



## mkuenzi (23. März 2010)

*AW: Suche / Biete Besatzfische Sammelthread*



Waxdick schrieb:


> Hallo
> 
> Hätte noch ein paar Sibirische Störe abzugeben. ca. 6-10kg das Stück.
> 
> Gruß Helmut


#h2 Fragen sind die nach geschlecht sortiert worden  hast du nur mänliche anzubieten und wieviel würden die kosten


----------



## Waxdick (27. März 2010)

*AW: Suche / Biete Besatzfische Sammelthread*

Hallo

unsortiert, 11€/kg

Gruß Helmut


----------



## WolfsburgVirus (28. März 2010)

*AW: Suche / Biete Besatzfische Sammelthread*

hallo so suche nochmal besatzforellen im raum stade buxtehude zeven. weiss einer ein oder hat einer welche.

lotz in bliedersdorf ist bekannt

mfg


----------



## Karpfenangler0 (4. April 2010)

*AW: Suche / Biete Besatzfische Sammelthread*

Hallo suche besartzforellen im raum Berlin:m:m:m:m

MFG Karpfenangler0


----------



## kaschie (7. April 2010)

*AW: Suche / Biete Besatzfische Sammelthread*

Suche ca. 50 Spiegelkarpfen (je. 1 kg, ) und 10 Graskarpfen ab 1 KG im Raum Ostholstein, Plön und Umgebung.
Auch an gößeren Barschen und Zander interessiert.

Gruß
Karsten


----------



## Der Doktor (12. April 2010)

*AW: Suche / Biete Besatzfische Sammelthread*

Hallo!

Ich bin auf der Suche nach Sandfelchen.
Aus bürokratischen Gründen sollten diese nachweislich aus dem Donaueinzugsgebiet stammen.

Gerne auch eine geringe Menge Eier oder Brütlinge.

Bin für jeden Hinweis dankbar.

Grüsse


----------



## homer78 (12. April 2010)

*AW: Suche / Biete Besatzfische Sammelthread*

ich suche im Raum FL/SL und Umgebung Karpfen (Spiegler o. Schuppis) ab K3, Menge bis zu einem Zentner, bitte per PN

Danke


----------



## mkuenzi (30. April 2010)

*AW: Suche / Biete Besatzfische Sammelthread*

:vik:Hallo ich suche für meine Teiche in frankreich 2ha..1,5ha und 60a ein paar Muskies aus kanada oder usa weiss jemand ob es in europa jemanden gibt der die fische hat bevor sich viele wegen des besatz so wegen artfremd etc.auslassen meine teiche sind isoliert von anderen gewässern kann also nichts passieren.:q#6


----------



## Gardenfly (30. April 2010)

*AW: Suche / Biete Besatzfische Sammelthread*

Muskies sind nie nach Europa eingeführt worden lt. einer Schriftreihe über Eingeführte Fischarten.


----------



## Plumpsangler (30. April 2010)

*AW: Suche / Biete Besatzfische Sammelthread*

Hat jemand noch kurzfristig K3 im Raum Hamburg (Schleswig-Holstein oder nördliches Niedersachsen) zu verkaufen.  Interessante Menge wäre ab 250 bis 500 kg.
Könnte die Fische auch abholen.


----------



## Cumulus (30. April 2010)

*AW: Suche / Biete Besatzfische Sammelthread*

Hallo,

für Erstbesatzmaßnahmen suche ich Rotaugen und / oder Rotfedern im Raum Bad Hersfeld - Rotenburg.


----------



## Benson (3. Mai 2010)

*AW: Suche / Biete Besatzfische Sammelthread*

Hi,

suche entweder:

- 50-100 Lauben ab 10cm

oder

- 50-100 Goldorfen ab 10cm

oder

- 50-100 Rotaugen ab 10cm

Im Umkreis von 100km, PLZ: 35686


----------



## Matze588 (14. Mai 2010)

*AW: Suche / Biete Besatzfische Sammelthread*

Suche für unseren Bach im Münsterland (Kreis Coesfeld) zwecks Neubesatz.

Rotaugen, Rotfedern, im allg. eine Menge Futterfisch!

Barsche, Hechte wären auch noch schön! Bitte alles anbieten!


----------



## Cobrafant (25. Mai 2010)

*AW: Suche / Biete Besatzfische Sammelthread*

Hi!

Ich habe zu bieten:

Spiegelkarpfen 10 bis 20 cm.  Menge: ca. 50

Futterfische:

Schleien          10 bis 20 cm.  Menge: ca. 50
Rotfedern        5  bis 15 cm.  Menge: Ca. 200

Preis: VHB oder tausch...

alles im Landkreis Traunstein.
Abholung bevorzugt.

Was ich gerne hätte:

Zander, Hecht oder Edelkrebse


Viele Grüße
Martin


----------



## angelmax2910 (3. Juni 2010)

*AW: Suche / Biete Besatzfische Sammelthread*

suche salmoniden, störe, welse, rotaugen(oder andere futter fische),karpfen und hechte für teichanlge
mfg max


----------



## Rettinger1989 (7. Juni 2010)

*AW: Suche / Biete Besatzfische Sammelthread*

Hallo
Suche köderfische ca. zwei Zentner und Aale. Vll. per Versand oder per Abhohlung Raum Oberpfalz, Bayern...
Mfg


----------



## furchi001 (9. Juni 2010)

*AW: Suche / Biete Besatzfische Sammelthread*

Hallo,

Ich suche Zanderbrut/Zv/Z1 zur Abholung aus Südbayern oder Österreich bzw. zum Versand.

mfg...


----------



## Allerfischer (12. Juli 2010)

*AW: Suche / Biete Besatzfische Sammelthread*

Hallo, ich suche folgende Fische lebend bis ca. 20cm.

-Bachforellen

-Bachsaiblinge

Würde sie abholen.  Südliches Baden Würtemberg Raum Konstanz-Singen-Schwarzwald


----------



## homer78 (13. Juli 2010)

*AW: Suche / Biete Besatzfische Sammelthread*

verschenke Barsche an Selbstabholer, bis zu 200Stk 10-25cm. Raum Flensburg, bitte per PN melden, Fische sind aus Reusenfang und nicht verbuttet 

Beste Grüße


----------



## lollo_svo (19. Juli 2010)

*AW: Suche / Biete Besatzfische Sammelthread*

hallo liebe anglerboardkollegen!

bin auf der suche nach zandersetzlingen und barschen! 
kann mir auch jemand vielleicht ne fischzucht in bayern dafür sagen! hab bissher keine gefunden!
außerdem suche ich noch geeignete futterfische! zahle auch! lieber an nen anglerboarduser als an ne fischzucht! 
alles im raum bayern wenn möglich! weiß nicht wie des mitm tranzport von weiterweg funktioniert! aber bin auch nicht abgeneigt mal ein paar kilometer zu fahren!
bietet mir bitte alles an!

petri lollo


----------



## tiggar (25. Juli 2010)

*AW: Suche / Biete Besatzfische Sammelthread*

Hallo ich suche Spiegelkarpfen.
Würde gerne im Frühjahr 200 K1 haben, oder aktuell KV welche ich bis zum Frühjahr selbst vorziehe.

Komme aus Braunschweig / Niedersachsen.
Habe ausser Tilapien aber nichts zum tauschen.
Ach doch ich würde natürlich auch gegen Geld tauschen 


Freue mich auf Angebote.

Gruß
Dom


----------



## SchwalmAngler (28. Juli 2010)

*AW: Suche / Biete Besatzfische Sammelthread*

Suche 4 bis 6 junge Welse im Bereich Nord- oder Mittelhessen.

Würde die Fische auch abholen kommen.


----------



## heisse (5. August 2010)

*AW: Suche / Biete Besatzfische Sammelthread*

Suche welse größe 50-80cm und hechte größe 50 oder größer wohne in niederbayern abholung ist schlecht!


----------



## BAVERS. (5. August 2010)

*AW: Suche / Biete Besatzfische Sammelthread*

Suche Schuppen - sowie Spiegelkarpfen im Raum Bayreuth.
Größe ca. 5 - 10 cm. Müssen nicht viele sein ungefähr zehn Stück insgesamt.

Abholung wäre möglich.

Bitte melden  

im Voraus schon mal danke !!


----------



## SchwalmAngler (18. August 2010)

*AW: Suche / Biete Besatzfische Sammelthread*

Suche immer noch 4 bis 6 kleine Welse (20 bis 50 cm) im Raum Nord- oder Mittelhessen.

Wenn jemand welche abgeben kann bitte Info per PM.


----------



## MobilCb@aol.com (23. August 2010)

*AW: Suche / Biete Besatzfische Sammelthread*

suche 1000- 2000 Moderlieschen raum Frankfurt
und 1-2 Zander 20-30cm


----------



## WolfsburgVirus (23. August 2010)

*AW: Suche / Biete Besatzfische Sammelthread*

suche immer noch karpfen raum stade buxtehude harburg hamburg bremen


----------



## Diggah (30. August 2010)

*AW: Suche / Biete Besatzfische Sammelthread*

Hallo,

ich suche Weißfische, alle Sorten und Größen recht dringend...

Graskarpfen (500g/ St.) ?

Zandersetzlinge

Raum Kassel!


----------



## Saimen (31. August 2010)

*AW: Suche / Biete Besatzfische Sammelthread*

Hi, 

ich suche Hechte (jede größe) im Raum Bielefeld,

tausche auch gerne gegen Rotfedern 5-10 cm!!!


----------



## ttpaw (2. September 2010)

*AW: Suche / Biete Besatzfische Sammelthread*

Für den Herbstbesatz Karpfen gesucht im Raum HE / WOB / BS

K1, K2, K3 Spigelkarpfen

Dann suchen wir noch ca 10 Graskarpfen 25 -40 cm

Bitte alles anbieten, wäre schön, wenn Transport machbar wäre.
(Ist aber nicht zwingend)


----------



## Hagbard (3. September 2010)

*AW: Suche / Biete Besatzfische Sammelthread*

Habe in 2-4 Wochen oder auf Termin folgende Fische abzugeben:

2-3 Zentner Futterfische Mix 5-15cm
(Goldfische, Karauschen, Rotfedern, Moderlieschen)

2-3 Zentner Karpfen 3-9 Pfund (Schuppen- und Spiegelkarpfen)

Abgeholt werden müssten die Fische in Mittelfranken. PLZ-Bereich 9118..

Preise können mit vorheriger Mengenangabe per PN erfragt werden.


----------



## lollo_svo (8. September 2010)

*AW: Suche / Biete Besatzfische Sammelthread*

suche hechtsetzlinge oder 1-2 sömmrige hechte wegen neubesatz! 
nehme auch jegliche weißfische bzw. futterfische!
gruß lollo


----------



## lachsack (25. September 2010)

*AW: Suche / Biete Besatzfische Sammelthread*

Verkaufe K1, Speiseschleien, Speisekarpfen und größere Angelkarpfen ab 03 Oktober 2010 (auch kleinere Mengen). Bei interesse einfach melden 01701062137  in 95643 Tirschenreuth.


----------



## igler (26. September 2010)

*AW: Suche / Biete Besatzfische Sammelthread*

Wir suchen Karpfen und Schleien, am besten K2 und S2
Umkreis 50-70 km von Goslar (Harz).


----------



## Kessy (29. September 2010)

*AW: Suche / Biete Besatzfische Sammelthread*

hallo,
ich habe massig rotfeder und blaubandbärblinge abzugeben
Raum : Recklinghausen 45711 Datteln
suche : 
Karauschen , Karpfen , Forellen , Brassen
wir könnten sie auch abholen usw.


----------



## Frauen-Nerfling (14. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Suche / Biete Besatzfische Sammelthread*

Suche um die Jahreswende etliche Tausend Bachforelleneier im Augenpunktstadium.
Wer kann mir Bezugsquellen nennen ?


----------



## igler (15. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Suche / Biete Besatzfische Sammelthread*

Schau hier:
http://www.tirnet.de/~mhunger/


----------



## Quaser (24. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Suche / Biete Besatzfische Sammelthread*

Suche im Großraum Osnabrück / Bielefeld Besatz für unseren Teich.

Karpfen ca. 25kg,  2sömmrig
Schleie ca. 10kg, 3sömmrig
Zander ca. 20-30 Stück (ab 20cm, gemischt in Grösse)
Moderlieschen

Die Fische sollten mindestens 2sömmrig sein und tlw. auch gerne grösser. Der Vorbesitzer hat den Teich sehr sehr leergefischt hinterlassen (Russen) und es gilt nun einen vernünftigen durchwachsenen Bestand einzubringen.

Nachricht per PN oder email: oil-black () gmx.de

Danke


----------



## Sportwinki27 (25. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Suche / Biete Besatzfische Sammelthread*

Moin Moin,
suche für einen kleinen Privatsee (60x40m) Besatzfische. Es sollten Forellen, Schleien, Karpfen und vielleicht Zander sein. Die kinder sollen 
am Teich bei uns im Dorf wieder etwas zu angeln haben. Bräuchte dann
auch in etwa die Preise. Vielleicht auch noch Rotaugen und Rotfedern.

Schöne Grüsse


----------



## Sportwinki27 (29. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Suche / Biete Besatzfische Sammelthread*

Hallo naochmal,

weis nicht ob die Nachricht angekommen ist, aber würde die Barsche gerne nehmen, wenn sie noch zu haben sind.

Sportwinki27


----------



## Jens84 (7. November 2010)

*AW: Suche / Biete Besatzfische Sammelthread*

Hallo,

habe noch 8 Hechte mit ca. 45-50cm abzugeben.

Abholung in 96450 Coburg

Preis 5,-€ / Stk.


----------



## angeltomi (7. November 2010)

*AW: Suche / Biete Besatzfische Sammelthread*

Hallo ich suche um die 40Forellen ca 20 cm und´etwa 20 zander
raum 95199


----------



## kaschie (17. November 2010)

*AW: Suche / Biete Besatzfische Sammelthread*

Suche Spiegel- und Graskarpfen in allen Größen. Raum Schleswig Holstein. 

Freue mich über Antworten: 0178-6964044

Gruß
Karsten


----------



## Jens84 (17. November 2010)

*AW: Suche / Biete Besatzfische Sammelthread*

Hallo,

habe immernoch 8 Hechte mit ca. 45-50cm abzugeben.

Abholung in 96450 Coburg

VERKAUFT!


----------



## Waxdick (21. November 2010)

*AW: Suche / Biete Besatzfische Sammelthread*

Hallo

Suche Löffelstöre ab 130cm. Vielleicht kann auch jeman einen Kontakt herstellen.

Gruß Helmut


----------



## wolle1506 (21. November 2010)

*AW: Suche / Biete Besatzfische Sammelthread*

Hallo,

gebe noch Regenbogen und Bachforellen, ca 300 - 400 gr. sowie Regenborgen mit 250 gr. ab.


Sowie K1 sortiert.

Standort: Kreis Gütersloh

Anlieferung kein Problem.

Weiteres per PN


----------



## herrdh (29. November 2010)

*AW: Suche / Biete Besatzfische Sammelthread*

Hallo Quaser,
ich habe für meinen Teich in Ladbergen letzten Samstag Fische in Osterkappeln geholt. Die Zuchtanlage liegt etwas versteckt, der Fischmeister war 20 Jahre Pächter der Nordhauser Mühle,Herr Wegert macht einen sehr kompetenten Eindruch, ist sehr freundlich und hat humane Preise (fischfarm-wegert.de). Ich habe auch schon Fisch in Visbek geholt aber da war mir doch zu starke Supermarktatmosphäre. 
Gruß
Dirk


----------



## Frauen-Nerfling (30. November 2010)

*AW: Suche / Biete Besatzfische Sammelthread*

Wer hat bitte Erfahrungen hinsichtlich Besatz von Wildkarpfen in Fließgewässern ?
Wer kennt Züchter ?


----------



## bastian1982 (30. November 2010)

*AW: Suche / Biete Besatzfische Sammelthread*

suche noch tigerforellenstzlinge,bach,regen und goldforellensetzlinge in 15-18cm! raum northeim


----------



## wolle1506 (1. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Suche / Biete Besatzfische Sammelthread*

wieviel kg von jeder Sorte möchtest du kaufen.

bis auf Tiger habe ich alle 3 sorten da. Transport bis Northeim ist auch kein Problem


----------



## bafoangler (17. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Suche / Biete Besatzfische Sammelthread*

Habe 3 kleine Welse abzugeben, 25-35cm.
#h


----------



## Kessy (31. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Suche / Biete Besatzfische Sammelthread*

Hallo,
ich suche Zander in beliebiger Größe.
K1-K2 und Schleien wären auch nicht schlecht 
genau wie Muscheln und Krebse. Abzugeben sind ab
Ende Februar wieder Rotfedern von einsömmrig 
10cm bis viersömmrig 40cm und Stichlinge. 
Außerdem gute Futterfische für Zander.#6 

Kreis Recklinghausen PLZ: 45711 Datteln


----------



## Robin1996 (25. Januar 2011)

*AW: Suche / Biete Besatzfische Sammelthread*

Suche Futterfische und Zander in beliebiger groesefuer meinen Teich. 
 40km von  33165 Lichtenau


----------



## Gardenfly (13. Februar 2011)

*AW: Suche / Biete Besatzfische Sammelthread*

Suche gute Fischzucht für Satzaale per Versand.
Leider musste unser Verein feststellen das nicht jede Aalfarm gute Satzfische liefert (wer im Bereich meines Wohnortes Googelt wird wissen welche Aalfarm ich meine).
Da ein Budget von jährlich 500€ für Aal nicht gerade dafür geeignet ist, eine Horde Besatz-LKW`s auf die Reise zu schicken muss es wohl per Versand laufen.
Glasaal würde auch genommen aber leider ist das noch schwerer zu machen.


----------



## ttpaw (13. Februar 2011)

*AW: Suche / Biete Besatzfische Sammelthread*



Gardenfly schrieb:


> .


 

Ist das nicht was für Euch: http://www.aalversandstelle-dfv.de/

Gruß

Andy


----------



## Gardenfly (14. Februar 2011)

*AW: Suche / Biete Besatzfische Sammelthread*



ttpaw schrieb:


> Ist das nicht was für Euch: http://www.aalversandstelle-dfv.de/
> 
> Gruß
> 
> Andy



Jein, interessanter sind dabei Erfahrungsberichte zur Not auch per PN


----------



## C.K. (14. Februar 2011)

*AW: Suche / Biete Besatzfische Sammelthread*

Leute, seit bitte zu gut und betrachtet diesen Thread als reinen Suche / Biete Thread.

Zum Erfahrungsaustausch nutzt einfach das Forum unten und eröffnet dort einen neuen Thread, da es hier oben ansonsten ziemlich unübersichtlich für die anderen wird.

Vielen Dank!


----------



## Paparazzi (15. Februar 2011)

*AW: Suche / Biete Besatzfische Sammelthread*

Wir suchen für einen See am Niederrhein 100KG Satzkarpfen mindestens K3 oder auch etwas Grösser bis 8 Pfund.Anlieferung wäre erforderlich.
Bei einem Angebot bitte eine Nachricht schreiben.


----------



## marbe (16. Februar 2011)

*AW: Suche / Biete Besatzfische Sammelthread*

Hallo ich suche für zeitnahen Besatz meines Teiches folgende Fische.

50 kg Goldforelle ab 350g (lieber größer)
100 kg Lachsforellen ab 4kg
500 St. Regenbogenforellen 15-18cm Setzling

Anlieferung müsste nach 36419 erfolgen.

Also wenn jemand was im Angebot hat bitte mail mit Preisen an mehlmannsm80@aol.com

Danke


----------



## Psykomantis (17. Februar 2011)

*AW: Suche / Biete Besatzfische Sammelthread*

Hallo zusammen,

Bin auf der Suche nach Besatzfischen:

Regenbogenforellen (15cm und Lachsforellen)
Goldforellen (15cm und Lachsforellen)
Bachforellen (Setzlinge)
Zander (Setzlinge)
eventuell Edelkrebse

Lieferung wäre Top, Abholung bis 100km möglich....

Carlsberg (zwischen Kaiserslautern und Grünstadt)

Danke Gruss Martin


----------



## stefansdl (21. Februar 2011)

*AW: Suche / Biete Besatzfische Sammelthread*



Paparazzi schrieb:


> Wir suchen für einen See am Niederrhein 100KG Satzkarpfen mindestens K3 oder auch etwas Grösser bis 8 Pfund.Anlieferung wäre erforderlich.
> Bei einem Angebot bitte eine Nachricht schreiben.


 
das suche ich ebenfalls...also bitte angebot schicken#h


----------



## Psykomantis (21. Februar 2011)

*AW: Suche / Biete Besatzfische Sammelthread*



Psykomantis schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> Bin auf der Suche nach Besatzfischen:
> 
> ...



Hat aktuell keiner ein paar Besatzfische im Angebot?? :-(


----------



## wano87 (22. Februar 2011)

*AW: Suche / Biete Besatzfische Sammelthread*

hallo leute.
wo bekomme ich in nrw besatzfisch (Karpfen)her.
freu mich über jede adresse


----------



## WolfsburgVirus (22. Februar 2011)

*AW: Suche / Biete Besatzfische Sammelthread*



wano87 schrieb:


> hallo leute.
> wo bekomme ich in nrw besatzfisch (Karpfen)her.
> freu mich über jede adresse



http://www.fischfarm-wegert.de/

http://www.fisch-holzenkamp.de/

www.teichwirtschaft-ernst.de

http://www.fischzucht-nordhausermuehle.de/fischzucht-unsere-fischarten.php#

http://www.fischzuchtpeschkes.de/index.html

http://www.teichwirtschaft-ahlhorn.de/index.php?id=1770


----------



## Psykomantis (23. Februar 2011)

*AW: Suche / Biete Besatzfische Sammelthread*



Psykomantis schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> Bin auf der Suche nach Besatzfischen:
> 
> ...



Also Regenbogenforellen bekomme ich jetzt....#6

Bin aber immernoch auf der Suche nach:
Goldforellen
Bachforellen
Zander
Stör
eventuell Edelkrebse --> hat sich auch erledigt da wir doch einen bessern Bestand haben als erwartet.


----------



## ttpaw (29. März 2011)

*AW: Suche / Biete Besatzfische Sammelthread*

Wir suchen eine Bezugsquelle für Hv im Raum Braunschweig.

Hier im Board wird zwar immer empfohlen möglichst
kleine Hechte zu besetzen, nur leider ist es gar nicht
so einfach die hier zu bekommen.


----------



## FoolishFarmer (9. April 2011)

*AW: Suche / Biete Besatzfische Sammelthread*

Biete einen einzelnen, ca. 55 cm großen, etwa 12 Jahre alten Graskarpfen aus Gartenteichhaltung - garantiert Seuchenfrei!
Gegen Abholung im schönen Weilerswist.


----------



## Bagalut320 (15. April 2011)

*AW: Suche / Biete Besatzfische Sammelthread*

moin männers 

ich bin auf der suche nach satzfische : karpfen , schleie , hechte zander usw... 

bitte alles anbieten . ich komme aus tremsbüttel plz:22967


danke euch .

mfg markus


----------



## Fabi-21 (18. April 2011)

*AW: Suche / Biete Besatzfische Sammelthread*

Suchen günstige Karpfen, Schleien und Zander im Raum Wü, kt, sw, nea...

Danke.


----------



## ttpaw (22. April 2011)

*AW: Suche / Biete Besatzfische Sammelthread*



ttpaw schrieb:


> Wir suchen eine Bezugsquelle für Hv im Raum Braunschweig.
> 
> Hier im Board wird zwar immer empfohlen möglichst
> kleine Hechte zu besetzen, nur leider ist es gar nicht
> so einfach die hier zu bekommen.


 
Leider haben wir bisher nichts passendes angeboten bekommen.


----------



## Gardenfly (22. April 2011)

*AW: Suche / Biete Besatzfische Sammelthread*

Dann frage doch mal bei Lübbe nach, vor Jahren hatten wir Hv gekauft .


----------



## ttpaw (13. Mai 2011)

*AW: Suche / Biete Besatzfische Sammelthread*



Gardenfly schrieb:


> Dann frage doch mal bei Lübbe nach, vor Jahren hatten wir Hv gekauft .


 
Bereits getan, die haben erst im Herbst wieder 20cm Hechte abzugeben.


----------



## WolfsburgVirus (13. Mai 2011)

*AW: Suche / Biete Besatzfische Sammelthread*

suche 

graskarpfen

spiegelkarpfen

im raum buxtehzde stade

mfg


----------



## Leif (13. Mai 2011)

*AW: Suche / Biete Besatzfische Sammelthread*

Welche Größe suchst du?


Lg leif


----------



## WolfsburgVirus (13. Mai 2011)

*AW: Suche / Biete Besatzfische Sammelthread*

hallo achso ich suche keine ganz kleinen, also wenns geht über g-k2. 

mfg


----------



## better-life78 (25. Mai 2011)

*AW: Suche / Biete Besatzfische Sammelthread*

Hallo ich kann jede Menge im Raum Celle Braunschweig karpfen günstig bei selbstAbholung als k2, k 3 und k4 abgeben. Des weitere gründlinge. In 4 Wochen auch schon10 cm Größe zander. Ich selber suche Größe zander


----------



## Jens84 (25. Mai 2011)

*AW: Suche / Biete Besatzfische Sammelthread*

Suche für Nachbesatz:

Hecht, beliebig alles anbieten
Barsch, beliebig alles anbieten
Karpfen ab K3 (max. 50 Stk.)

PLZ 96450

Fische können abgeholt werden, Lieferung nicht erforderlich

Grüße Jens


----------



## Wellensen (25. Mai 2011)

*AW: Suche / Biete Besatzfische Sammelthread*

@better-life 78
Habe eventuell Interesse, hab dir eine E-Mail gesand.
Cheers, welf


----------



## Cobrafant (26. Mai 2011)

*AW: Suche / Biete Besatzfische Sammelthread*

hätte im Angebot:


Futterfische:

Rotaugen/Rotfedern bis 7-12 cm


Satzfische:

Brachsen bis 7 bis 15 cm, Spiegelkarpfen 10 bis 20 cm



gerne im Tausch gegen ein paar kleine Zander oder Hecht


Abholung in 83308 Trostberg/ i. d. Nähe vom Chiemsee


----------



## WolfsburgVirus (27. Mai 2011)

*AW: Suche / Biete Besatzfische Sammelthread*

hallo hat einer fische im umkreis von buxtehude stade zeven ?? alles anbieten

mfg


----------



## ttpaw (27. Mai 2011)

*AW: Suche / Biete Besatzfische Sammelthread*



better-life78 schrieb:


> Hallo ich kann jede Menge im Raum Celle Braunschweig karpfen günstig bei selbstAbholung als k2, k 3 und k4 abgeben. Des weitere gründlinge. In 4 Wochen auch schon10 cm Größe zander. Ich selber suche Größe zander


 

PN ist raus,- leider seitdem keine Rückmeldung.


----------



## Etamnanki (27. Mai 2011)

*AW: Suche / Biete Besatzfische Sammelthread*

Hätte ca. 100 mittelgroße Brassen im Raum Gerolzhofen bei Schweinfurt (Unterfranken) anzubieten.

Die Brassen sind laichreif.

Bei interesse oder Fragen einfach Pn.


----------



## hennesgeissbock (29. Mai 2011)

*AW: Suche / Biete Besatzfische Sammelthread*

Hallo,

ich (PLZ 42551) habe erst seit einer Woche einen eigenen Teich mit schönem Mischbestand. Bisher konnte ich dort Rotfedern, Karpfen und einen Barsch überlisten.

NOCH brauche ich keinerlei Besatzfische. Zudem ich erst noch richtig herausfinden möchte was im Teich schwimmt. (da reicht wohl 2x angeln nicht#d)

ABER ich bin gerne vorbereitet. Deshalb suche ich Züchter, als auch private Teichwirte, in meiner Nähe.

Bisher kenne ich lediglich nur 1nen Züchter, in meiner Umgebung. Dieser hat aber leider "nur" Forellen und ab und an Karpfen im Programm.

Also.......    PLZ 42551  und Umgebung.......... meldet euch!


----------



## ttpaw (10. Juni 2011)

*AW: Suche / Biete Besatzfische Sammelthread*



ttpaw schrieb:


> Wir suchen eine Bezugsquelle für Hv im Raum Braunschweig.
> 
> Hier im Board wird zwar immer empfohlen möglichst
> kleine Hechte zu besetzen, nur leider ist es gar nicht
> so einfach die hier zu bekommen.


 

Anzeige ist immer noch aktuell.
Wir würden nun auch größere Hechte nehmen.

Bitte alles anbieten.


----------



## muriel11 (16. Juni 2011)

*AW: Suche / Biete Besatzfische Sammelthread*

Hallo hätte interesse...schreib doch mal unter konermann@freenet.de. Bin aus dem Raum celle


----------



## schnarcher (26. Juni 2011)

*AW: Suche / Biete Besatzfische Sammelthread*



Etamnanki schrieb:


> Hätte ca. 100 mittelgroße Brassen im Raum Gerolzhofen bei Schweinfurt (Unterfranken) anzubieten.
> 
> Die Brassen sind laichreif.
> 
> Bei interesse oder Fragen einfach Pn.


haste noch welche ?


----------



## ttpaw (6. Juli 2011)

*AW: Suche / Biete Besatzfische Sammelthread*

Da jetzt auch noch Fischzucht Müller (bei Reese und bei Lübbe hatten wir auch keinen Erfolg) wieder abgesprungen ist, ist unsere Suche wieder/immer noch akutell:

Suchen Hechte im BS / WOB / GF

Bitte alles anbieten.


----------



## Gardenfly (6. Juli 2011)

*AW: Suche / Biete Besatzfische Sammelthread*



ttpaw schrieb:


> Da jetzt auch noch Fischzucht Müller (bei Reese und bei Lübbe hatten wir auch keinen Erfolg) wieder abgesprungen ist, ist unsere Suche wieder/immer noch akutell:
> 
> Suchen Hechte im BS / WOB / GF
> 
> Bitte alles anbieten.



Versuche doch bei Fischzucht Gerstner über Versand.


----------



## Waxdick (22. Juli 2011)

*AW: Suche / Biete Besatzfische Sammelthread*

Hallo

Hab im Herbst ein paar Karpfen mit 10kg Stückgewicht abzugeben. 

Gruß Helmut


----------



## WolfsburgVirus (22. Juli 2011)

*AW: Suche / Biete Besatzfische Sammelthread*

Hallo suche noch Spiegelkarpfen, Graskarpfen . Sollten schon grösser als K2 sein.

Und wenn einer Forellen für ein guten Preis hat , kann er sich auch melden.

Also wer aus dem Bereich : Stade, Buxtehude, Sittensen,Zeven kommt und was hat 

mfg


----------



## sushi4u (5. August 2011)

*AW: Suche / Biete Besatzfische Sammelthread*

Hallo,

hätte im Herbst günstig eine größere Menge Zander 1-sömmrig, Schleien und Karpfen 1-sömmrig abzugeben.

Raum Regensburg/München

(Streicher.andreas@googlemail.com)


----------



## sushi4u (5. August 2011)

*AW: Suche / Biete Besatzfische Sammelthread*



Toni_1962 schrieb:


> Suche im Raum München zuverlässigen Fischzüchter für Hechtbesatz (vergestreckt) und Zander


 

Hallo Toni,

sofern Du noch immer nach Zander- und Hechtbesatz suchst, ich hätte im Herbst 1-sömmrige Zander und Hechte, Hechtbrut gibt's, sofern ich dazu komme nächstes Jahr so Anfang Mai.
(streicher.andreas@googlemail.com)

Gruß, Andi


----------



## sushi4u (5. August 2011)

*AW: Suche / Biete Besatzfische Sammelthread*



Waxdick schrieb:


> Hallo
> 
> Habe im Frühjahr Waller 12-20cm und Zander 30-35cm abzugeben.
> Suche Wildkarpfen K2.
> ...


 
Hallo Helmut,

hätte im Herbst evtl. eine größere Menge naturgezogene Karpfen Sch/sp/Z und Z 1 günstig abzugeben.
(streicher.andreas@googlemail.com)

Gruß, Andi


----------



## ttpaw (19. September 2011)

*AW: Suche / Biete Besatzfische Sammelthread*

kleine Rotfedern und kleine Schleien hätten wir abzugeben.
PLZ 38350 Helmstedt
alles weitere per PN


----------



## wolf86 (20. September 2011)

*AW: Suche / Biete Besatzfische Sammelthread*

Hi Leute,


wir hätten aus einem unserer weiher noch ein paar satzfische zu  vekaufen. Hätten noch rund ca. 10 zentner K3 (alle um die 3-4 pfund),  rund 500 einsömmrige Zander (alle um die 20cm) sowie noch 1-2 zentner  futterfisch (rotaugen/rotfedern). Fische sind zur selbstabholung.

PLZ: 93149 /Nittenau

alles weiter per pn

mfg


----------



## Grugnir (20. September 2011)

*AW: Suche / Biete Besatzfische Sammelthread*

Suche für nen sehr grosses Aquarium 2 Katzenwelse
In den vom mir ausgesuchten Läden waren nie welche erhältlich.
Vielleicht hat ja jemand von Euch welche über


----------



## Bizzy (18. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Suche / Biete Besatzfische Sammelthread*

Hallo Zusammen!!

Suche im frühjahr nen gemischten besatz ( karpfen k1-k3, zander z2, weißfisch, im raum kitzigen bitte alles anbieten 

Mfg bizzy


----------



## robert 81 (26. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Suche / Biete Besatzfische Sammelthread*

Hallo,
ich suche Waller . Die Größe ist egal .Im Umkreis von Hannover.

*
 *


----------



## robert 81 (26. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Suche / Biete Besatzfische Sammelthread*

Und Zander:z


----------



## Waxdick (29. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Suche / Biete Besatzfische Sammelthread*

Hallo

Habe aus meiner Teichabfischung noch einige Störe mit 4-7kg und 10-15kg abzugeben.

Gruß Helmut


----------



## Lütten (29. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Suche / Biete Besatzfische Sammelthread*

sorry fürs OT aber ein *Waxdick* aus *Poppen*richt - |bigeyes tatü tata - oder nich, oder wie oder wat !? :q


----------



## WolfsburgVirus (2. November 2011)

*AW: Suche / Biete Besatzfische Sammelthread*



maxxxxl schrieb:


> ich hätte günstig abzugeben:
> 
> Im Raum München
> Regenbogenforellensetzlinge 5-7 cm, 12-15cm, 18-22 cm und ab 300g- 3kg
> ...



Bin INTRESSIERT


----------



## Magier82 (3. November 2011)

*AW: Suche / Biete Besatzfische Sammelthread*

Hallo zusammen,

biete Schuppen-, Graskarpfen K1 u. K2.
Suche Zander und Moderlischen.
Das ganze im Kreis Herford und Umgebung.


----------



## WolfsburgVirus (4. November 2011)

*AW: Suche / Biete Besatzfische Sammelthread*

suche immer noch karpfen,forellen im raum stade,buxtehude,zeven,sittense

suche dringend zander


----------



## Robin1996 (23. November 2011)

*AW: Suche / Biete Besatzfische Sammelthread*

Biete lachsforellen 1-2,5 kg! Nur selbstabholung.
Wer intresse hat meldet sich bitte per PN


----------



## bastian1982 (16. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Suche / Biete Besatzfische Sammelthread*

suche karpfen ab 5kg aufwärts sowie waller.mfg


----------



## dersaltendorfer (3. Februar 2012)

*AW: Suche / Biete Besatzfische Sammelthread*

Servus zusammen.

Bräuchte ab März Futterfische(Rotaugen, Rotfedern, Moderließchen) für einen frisch gepachteten Weiher im Raum Teublitz/Burglengenfeld (93158). Vielleicht hat jemand welche übrig, dann einfach eine kurze Mail oder PN 

Dankeschön
dersaltendorfer


----------



## locha18 (28. Februar 2012)

*AW: Suche / Biete Besatzfische Sammelthread*

guten abend

suche für neu besatz auch noch karpfen und schleien am besten ab 2 sömmrig

bitte alles anbieten raum HAM, WAF

alexej86@web.de


----------



## huwart0815 (11. März 2012)

*AW: Suche / Biete Besatzfische Sammelthread*

Hallo,

ich suche nach ernsthaften Angeboten zu:

- 150 Stück K2
- 100 Stück Regenbogenforellen à ca. 0,1 - 0,2 kg
- 30 Stück Silberamur 2-3 sömmrig
- 20 Stück 30 - 40 cm Aal

(die Besatzgröße kann unter Umständen variabel gestaltet werden)

Die Besatzfische sollten nach Möglichkeit von einem (einzigen) Züchter stammen und müssten nach Thüringen, Hummelshain transportiert werden. Die Transportkosten sollten bezahlbar bleiben! Schön wäre auch, wenn Zander für den Herbstbesatz vorhanden sind.

Ernsthafte Angebote bitte per PM an mich.


Edit: Hat sich erledigt.


----------



## Seele (8. April 2012)

*AW: Suche / Biete Besatzfische Sammelthread*

Suche Babywaller fürs Aquarium, bis 15cm. 1-2 Stück. Idealerweise auch andere kleine Fische wie Karpfen, Schleien, Gründlinge oder so.


----------



## Alexander2781 (16. April 2012)

*AW: Suche / Biete Besatzfische Sammelthread*

Genau, der macht für sich selbst Werbung!!!

Ich suche ca. 100 Stück Rotaugen/Rotfedern bis 15 cm. Raum Passau/FRG,REG. 

Gruß
Alexander


----------



## lollo_svo (4. Mai 2012)

*AW: Suche / Biete Besatzfische Sammelthread*

Hi!
Suche dringend Moderlieschen, Lauben oder Barsche!
Auch kleinere Mengen!
Alles im Raum München wenn's geht!
Würde mich sehr freuen wenn sich wer meldet!
Die größe der Fische ist voll egal von Brut bis ausgewachsen ich nehm alles! 
Danke schon mal!

Gruß lollo


----------



## bafoangler (12. Mai 2012)

*AW: Suche / Biete Besatzfische Sammelthread*

Besteht evtl Interesse an einem kleinen Waller, ca 55-60cm?

Der knabbert im Teich schon die kleinen Schleien an und muss weichen...
Abholung in Gießen

Bei Interesse PN


----------



## NoFear (13. Mai 2012)

*AW: Suche / Biete Besatzfische Sammelthread*

Hallo 
ich suche Futterfisch (Rotfedern Rotaugen etc) auch größere mengen!
Weiter suche ich noch schleien S3 und größer und ca 8 große Graskarpfen alles im LK os,el,vec, clp




gruß Michael


----------



## Kisters (14. Mai 2012)

*AW: Suche / Biete Besatzfische Sammelthread*

Goldforellen

Hallo,
ich habe noch einige kleine Goldforellen im Raum Niedersachsen abzugeben.
Die Goldforellen haben eine Länge von ca. 18cm bis 21cm. Bei richtiger Fütterung sollten die Fische spätestens im Herbst schlachtreif sein.

MfG


----------



## wolf86 (22. Mai 2012)

*AW: Suche / Biete Besatzfische Sammelthread*

#h

hätten im oktober rund 20 zentner k3 im raum 93149 abzugeben. bei interesse pn 

mfg


----------



## better-life78 (15. Juni 2012)

*AW: Suche / Biete Besatzfische Sammelthread*

Hallo Angelfreunde,

Ich kann aus meinen Teichen gesunde und größere Störe,  Rotaugen günstig abgegeben. Die Störe sind fangfähig und ca. 80 cm groß. Sie wiegen durch die Bank 2,5 bis 3 Kg.

Ich kann im Umkreis von Celle, Peine, Braunschweig oder Gifhorn die Tiere auch, Max 10 Tiere gleichzeitig, anliefern.
Ich werde die Fische Mitte Juli abfischen und fische nur so viel ab, wie auch Abnehmer da sind. Will die Tiere nicht zu lange in Hälternetzen halten.
Ihr könnte natürliche bestellte Fische auch abholen. In der Größe ist es noch Möglich unter Sauerstoff die Tiere in tüten zu verpacken.

Störe 2,5 - 3 Kg
1-5 Fische 25 Euro pro Fisch
6-9 Fische 23 Euro pro Fisch
10-20 Fische 21 Euro pro Fisch
Ab 20 Fische 19 Euro pro Fisch entspricht etwa 6,50 Euro pro Kilo
Ab 400 Kg 5,50 Euro Plus deutschlandweiter Transport von 50 Euro pro See, allerdings ist das die maximale Menge, die ich von der Schätzung her, abgeben kann.

100 Rotaugen 6-9 cm 15 Euro
Gründlinge und kleine Karpfen hätte ich auch in sehr begrenzter Menge da.
Auch kleine Besatzzander von 4 bis 6 cm sind vorhanden.

LG 

Andreas

01775327543


----------



## better-life78 (15. Juni 2012)

*AW: Suche / Biete Besatzfische Sammelthread*

Ach ja was ich noch abgeben könnte, wären zander um 25 bis 30 cm. Da habe ich aber nur 80-100 Tiere. Da nehme ich ab 10 Tiere 8 pro fisch und ab 50 7 Euro


----------



## Syntac (15. Juni 2012)

*AW: Suche / Biete Besatzfische Sammelthread*

Nich grad günstig^^


----------



## better-life78 (15. Juni 2012)

*AW: Suche / Biete Besatzfische Sammelthread*

Wie bitte? Zeige mir eine fischZucht wo Du die Preise für störe bekommst?und Zander kostet auch nirgendwo 16 Euro pro Kilo. Geschweige denn die störe, aber zu verschenken habe ich auch nix. Die fische haben ja auch Geld für Futter und so gekostet. Und wenn die zu teuer sind frage ich mich warum ich von so vielen vereinen heute anrufe bekommen habe, so das jetzt schon 250 kg störe weg sind.verwechselt Du das vielleicht mit forellenpreisen?


----------



## better-life78 (17. Juni 2012)

*AW: Suche / Biete Besatzfische Sammelthread*

Viele haben gefragt warum wir mitten im Sommer Zander abgeben.
Liegt daran weil wir einem Mönchschaden an einen unseren größeren Seen haben. Das ist auch der Grund für den günstigen Störepreis. Wir können nicht so viel Fisch auf andere Seen verteilen.

Da wir gestern festgestellt haben, beim ersten Abfischen, dass viel mehr Störe von Kg vorhanden sind, als wir geschätzt haben, senken ich auch die Preise auch schon für bestehende Bestellungen.

Einzelabgabe gibt es jetzt nicht mehr.

Ab 50 Kg 6 Euro pro Kilo. Entspricht etwa 20 Fischen

Ab 100 Kg 5,50 Euro pro Kilo etwa 40 Fische

Ab 300 Kg 5 Euro pro Kilo.

Bitte keine Anfragen mehr für größere Zander. Die geringe Menge die ich an großen Zandern und Gründlingen hatte, ist gestern abgeholt wurden. Habe nur noch kleine 4-6 cm Große Zander

Ab 100 Stück 0,40 Euro pro Stück
Ab 500 Stück 0,30 Euro pro Stück


----------



## ttpaw (29. Juni 2012)

*AW: Suche / Biete Besatzfische Sammelthread*

Wir hätten mal wieder kleine Mengen Rotfedern abzugeben.
Raum 38350. Bei Interesse PN.

Gruß

Andy


----------



## Frauen-Nerfling (6. Juli 2012)

*AW: Suche / Biete Besatzfische Sammelthread*

Suche für Herbstbesatz Bezugsquelle für Großbarsche.
Besatzmenge ca. 100 bis 150 Kilo.


----------



## Carpmaster23 (8. Juli 2012)

*AW: Suche / Biete Besatzfische Sammelthread*

Liebe Angelvereine / Fischereipächter

Der Angelsportverein Maulbronn lässt im September den Tiefen See ab. Wir bieten zum Verkauf sämtliche Weißfische (Rotaugen/Rotfedern) an.Da wir nicht genau sagen können was dabei raus kommt, wird der Zentner (50Kg) als Mischbesatz für 100€ gegen Selbstabholung verkauft. Die Bestellungen werden so bearbeitet wie sie per E-Mail an: M.Laslo@t-online.de eingehen. 
(Vorstand Mladen Laslo / ASV Maulbronn) 
Wer keine Weißfische aus dem Tiefen See bekommen hat, hat die Möglichkeit ca.1 Monat später , beim Abfischen des Roßweihers welche zu bekommen.
Die Liste wird dann weitergeführt, der letzte beim Tiefen See ist der erste beim Roßweiher.Für weitere Fragen steht euch unser Vorstand oder Ich jederzeit zu verfügung.


----------



## better-life78 (14. Juli 2012)

*AW: Suche / Biete Besatzfische Sammelthread*

Hallo suche große Schleien, etwa 25-30Kg oder wenn nicht vorhanden auch weniger. Kann selber abholen. Sollten aber auf jeden Fall S4 oder höher sein. Meine Postleihzahl ist 31....

LG 

Andreas


----------



## kaschie (30. August 2012)

*Barsche / Zander gesucht*

Hallo,

suche fangfähige Barsche und Zander im Raum Schleswig-Holstein.


Gruß
Kaschi


----------



## Flußkrebs (1. September 2012)

*AW: Suche / Biete Besatzfische Sammelthread*

Tun wir das nicht alle?|rolleyes


----------



## Waxdick (6. September 2012)

*AW: Suche / Biete Besatzfische Sammelthread*

Hallo,

habe ca. 100 Stück Wildkarpfen (Rheinstamm) abzugeben und einige schwarzen Amure. (nur für geschlossenen Gewässer)

Gruß Helmut


----------



## Mazn (26. September 2012)

*AW: Suche / Biete Besatzfische Sammelthread*

Hallo Fischerkollegen

  Wir werden Mitte Oktober einen unserer Weiher (PLZ 83620) abfischen.
  Die darin vorhandenen Weißfische (Rotaugen und Rotfedern im Mix) werden wir gegen Entgelt als Futterfische bzw. Besatzfische  abgegeben.
  Über die abzugebende Menge werden wir erst nach dem Zwischenhältern Bescheid wissen.
  Sollte bei euren Gewässern Bedarf bestehen bzw. wenn ihr Jemanden wisst, der Bedarf hat, bitte ich euch um kurze Rückantwort mit Angabe der benötigten Menge an  die4landkreisfischer@gmx.de .
  Bei Bedarf können wir die Fische gegen geringes Entgelt an eure Gewässer liefern.

  Mit freundlichen Grüßen


----------



## kaschie (24. November 2012)

*AW: Suche / Biete Besatzfische Sammelthread*

Hallo,

haben heute unseren Teich abgefischt und somit ca. 300 große Teichmuscheln abzugeben. Raum Ostholstein.

Gruß
Kaschi


----------



## aalopa (25. November 2012)

*AW: Suche / Biete Besatzfische Sammelthread*

das hört sich gut an hätte interesse nicht alle aber so 50 bis 100 würde ich dir gern abnehmen wie lange oder hast denn noch welche


----------



## Keine_Ahnung (25. November 2012)

*AW: Suche / Biete Besatzfische Sammelthread*

Also wenn du nicht weißt wohin damit .... Platz wäre noch im See.


----------



## isi 81 (26. November 2012)

*AW: Suche / Biete Besatzfische Sammelthread*

Suche Futterfische( Rotaugen, Moderlischen.....) im Raum 56767.
Desweiteren Zander ab 40cm, Hecht,und Karpfen.


----------



## Syntac (16. Januar 2013)

*AW: Suche / Biete Besatzfische Sammelthread*

Moin, 
suche 2-3 Goldwaller (keine weißen). Vielleicht hat jemand eine Bezugsquelle? Frühjahr langt auch noch dicke


----------



## ttpaw (26. Februar 2013)

*AW: Suche / Biete Besatzfische Sammelthread*

Suchen für das Früjahr noch K2/K3 Besatz.
Raum Wob/HE/BS

Bitte per PN Kontakten


----------



## Angelkay (5. März 2013)

*AW: Suche / Biete Besatzfische Sammelthread*

Ich bin auf der Suche nach Fischzüchtern welche mir ein unverbindliches Angebot erstellen können, hinsichtlich Regenbogenforellen Rund

mit Kiemenstich nicht ausgenommen.

Eine Liste mit Staffelpreisen bis zu einer Abnahmemenge von 1000kg / Transport oder Abholung und Lieferbarkeit in einem laufenden Jahr.

Entsprechende unverbindliche Angebote bitte per Email 
kb@nord-sued-food.com

Vielen Dank


----------



## ttpaw (6. März 2013)

*AW: Suche / Biete Besatzfische Sammelthread*



Angelkay schrieb:


> Ich bin auf der Suche nach Fischzüchtern
> Vielen Dank


 

Schon mal hier versucht? :
http://www.teichwirtschaftsforum.de/


----------



## Fordfahrer0_0 (13. März 2013)

*Angelteich Pachten Westerwald*

Würd gerne einen Teich pachten in der nähe von Puderbach,kennt sich einer aus???Bitte mal melden!!!


----------



## Waxdick (16. März 2013)

*AW: Suche / Biete Besatzfische Sammelthread*

Hallo,

hab im April ca.150Wildkarpfen mit 1-2kg, sowie ca. 50 Zander mit 20-30cm abzugeben. 
Oort: 92224 Amberg

Gruß Helmut


----------



## Martin_wobbler (6. April 2013)

*AW: Suche / Biete Besatzfische Sammelthread*

Hallo, 


ich suche als Besatz für meinen Weiher Weissfische in der Nähe von 91325 Adelsdorf.  Falls jemand die nächsten Tage /Wochen ein Abfischen geplant hat und  schon weiss dass er mehr Weißfische drinn hat als er zurück setzten  will, bitte bei per Mail bei mir melden. Über den Preis werden wir uns  schon einig werden )



danke schön 
Boris (askabatze@gmail.com)


edit: danke an Keine_Ahnung )


----------



## Keine_Ahnung (6. April 2013)

*AW: Suche / Biete Besatzfische Sammelthread*

Wäre natürlich schön wenn man zumindest wüsste welches Bundesland ....


----------



## frifroe (6. April 2013)

*AW: Suche / Biete Besatzfische Sammelthread*



Keine_Ahnung schrieb:


> Wäre natürlich schön wenn man zumindest wüsste welches Bundesland ....



Wer lesen kann ist klar im Vorteil......


----------



## peterpanik (6. April 2013)

*AW: Suche / Biete Besatzfische Sammelthread*



frifroe schrieb:


> Wer lesen kann ist klar im Vorteil......


 
*Spam an* 
Nimm dir doch deinen Vorschlag auch bitte selbst zu Herzen 
*Spam aus*


----------



## renrök (6. April 2013)

*AW: Suche / Biete Besatzfische Sammelthread*

Hallo.

Suche für meinen Teich Kaulbarsche.
Fall jemand 'Last' damit hat, ich bin interessiert.

Bis denn

Jörg


----------



## Keine_Ahnung (6. April 2013)

*AW: Suche / Biete Besatzfische Sammelthread*



frifroe schrieb:


> Wer lesen kann ist klar im Vorteil......



Na dann fang mal an zu lesen, vielleicht kannst du ja was mit dem Wort "edit" anfangen.


----------



## framkute (12. April 2013)

*FISCHWEIHER SEE WEIHER zur Pacht*

Mitpächter für zwei Fischweiher Nähe Geißelwind/ Schlüsselfeld gesucht !!! 

Ein Weiher hat 2000 qm der andere 6500 qm. 

Alles weitere telefonisch – bei Interesse anrufen !!!
  Handy-Nr.  0170 – 2364637 od.   09303 - 1655


----------



## Hagbard (14. April 2013)

*AW: Suche / Biete Besatzfische Sammelthread*

Verkauft


----------



## Hezaru (17. April 2013)

*AW: Suche / Biete Besatzfische Sammelthread*

Hallo,
suche im Raum Mittelfranken Moderlieschen, ob von Privat oder einer Fischzucht ist egal.

Grüsse Hezaru


----------



## phirania (17. April 2013)

*AW: Suche / Biete Besatzfische Sammelthread*

suche im raum münster westfalen einen teich/see zu pachten.


----------



## Ossipeter (17. April 2013)

*AW: Suche / Biete Besatzfische Sammelthread*



Hezaru schrieb:


> Hallo,
> suche im Raum Mittelfranken Moderlieschen, ob von Privat oder einer Fischzucht ist egal.
> 
> Grüsse Hezaru



Ruf da mal an: 09803269 Heberlein Wilhelm


----------



## Hezaru (20. April 2013)

*AW: Suche / Biete Besatzfische Sammelthread*

Danke Ossipeter,
Hab angerufen sind aber schon ausverkauft.
Sieht so aus als gibts dieses Jahr wieder BBB|gr: zum knabbern.
Die Adresse ist aber für den Herbst vorgemerkt.#h

Grüsse Hezaru


----------



## voxtrup (8. Juni 2013)

*AW: Suche / Biete Besatzfische Sammelthread*

Hallo Angler,

ich versuche es einfach auch mal:

Ich suche für meinen Naturteich in 49086 Osnabrück noch Besatzfisch. Sehr gerne kleine Karpfen, Schleien... Weißfisch. 
Evtl auch Zander oder Barsche. Bitte alles anbieten.

Suche gegen Bezahlung oder Tausch gegen Karauschen. 
Hat jemand eine Idee?


----------



## Hecht69 (8. Juni 2013)

*AW: Suche / Biete Besatzfische Sammelthread*

Hallo wer braucht Aale. Tausche gegen zander Rotaugen oder bezahlung,komme aus Saalfeld


----------



## Waxdick (26. Juni 2013)

*AW: Suche / Biete Besatzfische Sammelthread*

Hallo,

habe einen Hausen mit 2Metern und 60kg abzugeben. Das Teil wird mir langsam zu unhandlich und stört bei der jährlichen Abfischung. 

Gruß Helmut


----------



## Spaxhax (3. Juli 2013)

*AW: Suche / Biete Besatzfische Sammelthread*

Hallo,

ich suche für meine großen Quellteiche noch Elritzen, gegen Bezahlung oder Tausch mit 3-Stachligen-Stichlingen.

Ort: Bayern; Nähe Rosenheim


----------



## Valustraa (11. Juli 2013)

*besatzfische raum furtwangen!!*

Ich suche einige besatzfische hecht und forellen und wollte wissen ihr dort in der ecke wenn kennt da ich dort 3forellenweiher habe und 1 für hecht!


----------



## Ossipeter (11. Juli 2013)

*AW: besatzfische raum furtwangen!!*

Du hast eine PN|wavey:


----------



## Valustraa (11. Juli 2013)

*AW: besatzfische raum furtwangen!!*

Danke


----------



## NoFear (21. Juli 2013)

*AW: Suche / Biete Besatzfische Sammelthread*

hallo,
ich suche für den herbst besatz noch 
10 große grasskarpfen ab 50 cm 
40 S 3 oder größer
Rotfedern / Rotaugen und Moderlischen ca 50 kilo
möglichst im umkreis von 100-150km um osnabrück.

mfg Michael


----------



## bonebreaker (13. August 2013)

*AW: Suche / Biete Besatzfische Sammelthread*

Hallo,

ich suche Besatzfische, Karpfen K2/K3 und (oder) Karauschen.
Menge ab 50 Kg, kleinere Mengen auch mit Abholung in OWL und NRW.

Bitte einfach mal alles anbieten.

VG


----------



## nostradamus (13. August 2013)

*AW: Suche / Biete Besatzfische Sammelthread*

Hi,

leider kann ich dir keine PN senden. Kannst dich mal melden.

gruß


----------



## Bizzy (28. August 2013)

*AW: Suche / Biete Besatzfische Sammelthread*

Biete
Hallo zusammen !!!

Hätte anfang Oktober K1 abzugeben!! Weiß nicht wie oder wohin ich sie tun soll oder Überwindern soll. 
Sind im Moment so ca.6-10 cm Aber wunderschön
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Mfg Bizzy


----------



## BigEasy4653 (29. August 2013)

*AW: Suche / Biete Besatzfische Sammelthread*

Servus Zusammen,

aus Herbstabfischungen aus meiner Fischzucht erhältlich!

Schupenkarpfen 3 + 4  --> ca. 1 - 3 Kg 
Spiegelkarpfen 3 ca.  --> 1 - 2 Kg 
Graßkarpfen 2 - 5 --> verscheindene größen
Scheien --> 1 - 5 --> verscheiene größen
K2 --> verschiedene größen
Große Weißfische 10 - 25 cm
Futterfische
Zander 2 - 4 Jährig verschiedene größen 
Waller 2 - 4 Jährig verschiedene größen  

Komme aus dem Raum Ansbach Mittelfranken.  

Wenn möglich bitte unter PN oder Handy 0160 30 48 675 Melden.

Gruß
Torsten


----------



## forellenzüchter1 (29. August 2013)

*AW: Suche / Biete Besatzfische Sammelthread*

Servus Leute,
hab folgendes anzubieten:

Seeforellen 400-1000g
Saiblinge 700-1000g
Regenbogenforellen 300-400g oder 600-800g
Störe ab 1 -10 kg

Bei Interesse bitte PN


----------



## Tomm82 (26. September 2013)

*AW: besatzfische raum furtwangen!!*

Fischzucht Riegerer Ettenheim ! 

Gruss Thomas


----------



## Brezzel (2. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Suche / Biete Besatzfische Sammelthread*

suche ca. 100  Saiblinge 17 - 20 cm für Weiherbesatz wenn möglich bei 90599 Dietenhofen 



         Brezzel #h


----------



## Fishermansfriend2 (4. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Suche / Biete Besatzfische Sammelthread*

Hallo!

hätte noch ca. 15 Silber- bzw. Marmorkarpfen zu verkaufen! (Stück ca. 10 kg)
Abholung wäre in 09212 Limbach- Oberfrohna.
Bei Interesse bitte PN


----------



## jucyfruit (8. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Suche / Biete Besatzfische Sammelthread*

Servus Leute!

Ich bräuchte 2 oder 3 Graskarpfen für meinen Teich. Lkr. Freising.
Hat hier jemand eine Bezugsquelle? Sollte jetzt aber keine 10 Kilo Viecher sein.

Merci!

Viele Grüße

Flo


----------



## Angel-Kai (8. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Suche / Biete Besatzfische Sammelthread*



jucyfruit schrieb:


> Servus Leute!
> 
> Ich bräuchte 2 oder 3 Graskarpfen für meinen Teich. Lkr. Freising.
> Hat hier jemand eine Bezugsquelle? Sollte jetzt aber keine 10 Kilo Viecher sein.
> ...



http://www.quoka.de/tipps/graskarpfen/

Versuch mal dein Glück!


----------



## Brezzel (13. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Suche / Biete Besatzfische Sammelthread*



Brezzel schrieb:


> suche ca. 100 Saiblinge 17 - 20 cm für Weiherbesatz wenn möglich bei 90599 Dietenhofen
> 
> 
> 
> Brezzel #h


 


Bin immer noch auf der Suche keiner einen Tip

 Brezzel #h


----------



## nostradamus (13. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Suche / Biete Besatzfische Sammelthread*

doch, aber etwas weit von dir weg (200km)

gruß

nosta


----------



## Brezzel (13. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Suche / Biete Besatzfische Sammelthread*

das stimmt nicht so gut für die Fische

       gruß Brezzel #h


----------



## Ossipeter (13. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Suche / Biete Besatzfische Sammelthread*



Brezzel schrieb:


> Bin immer noch auf der Suche keiner einen Tip
> 
> Brezzel #h


Frage mal bei Gerstner/Volkach der hat welche.
Gruß Peter


----------



## nostradamus (15. November 2013)

*AW: Suche / Biete Besatzfische Sammelthread*

Hi,

habe Schleien in (bis 15 cm) abzugeben.

Falls jemand interesse hat einfach melden.

gruß

nosta


----------



## bastian1982 (26. November 2013)

*AW: Suche / Biete Besatzfische Sammelthread*

hi,ich bin auf der suche nach lebenden wallern und hoffe das mir hier jemand weiterhelfen kann ??


----------



## Syntac (26. November 2013)

*AW: Suche / Biete Besatzfische Sammelthread*

wie groß? und normale, gelbe oder weiße?


----------



## bastian1982 (26. November 2013)

*AW: Suche / Biete Besatzfische Sammelthread*

generell alles interessant nur nicht zu klein da ich keine kormorane füttern möchte,mfg


----------



## nostradamus (26. November 2013)

*AW: Suche / Biete Besatzfische Sammelthread*

Hi,

Albinowaller gibts momentan noch recht viel.


----------



## bastian1982 (27. November 2013)

*AW: Suche / Biete Besatzfische Sammelthread*

ja albinowaller schon aber meist nur kleinere bis ca 20cm und dir sind mir zu klein weil ich keine kormorane füttern möchte ...am liebsten wären mir *normale* waller ab 70cm aufwärts,im frühjahr bekomme ich schon 15 goldwaller ab 30cm


----------



## cl72 (28. November 2013)

*AW: Suche / Biete Besatzfische Sammelthread*

Hi,
ich würde gerne noch ein paar Regenbogenforellen (max. 10 Kg, Portionsgröße) in meinen Teich setzen (falls das jetzt noch geht). 
Idealerweise im Umkreis von 33824 (Werther-Westf.) + 50 KM.


----------



## ttpaw (5. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Suche / Biete Besatzfische Sammelthread*

Hat noch jemand K3 im Umkreis WOB, GF, BS, HE abzugeben?


----------



## better-life78 (19. Januar 2014)

*AW: Suche / Biete Besatzfische Sammelthread*

Große Störe und Zander

Liebe Angelfreunde,

ich fische Ende März meine Naturteiche ab und kann daher günstig große sibirische und russische Störe bei Hohne PLZ 29362 für Selbstabholer abgeben. In 100 km Umkreis kann bei mehr Tieren auch gegen eine kleine Pauschale geliefert werden. Alle Störe sind zwischen 90 cm bis 1,10m und wiegen 3 bis 5 kg.
Da ich nur eine begrenzte Anzahl habe und die letzten Jahre schon im Vorverkauf die Tiere schnell weg waren, werde ich auch dieses Jahr nur mit Vorbestellung für Anfang April  Tiere anbieten. Auch Zander kann ich fangfähig einige abgeben. Einzelne große Störe können auch in großen Transporttüten unter Sauerstoff verpackt werden und dadurch mit PKW abgeholt werden. Zander auf Anfrage mit Anzahl der Stückzahl und 

Preise sibirische Störe

Einzeltiere unter Verpackung Transporttüte mit Sauerstoff Größe etwa 100 cm.
39 Euro

1-4 Tiere an Selbstabholer pro Stör 29 Euro
5-9 Tiere an Selbstabholer pro Stör 25 Euro
10 Tiere an Selbsabholer pro Stör 22 Euro (220 Euro)
20 Tiere pro Stör 20 Euro also 400  Euro Gesamt
russische Störe plus 6 Euro Aufpreis pro Tier. Rabattstaffel bleibt die gleiche.

LG

Andreas
01775327543


----------



## better-life78 (19. Januar 2014)

*AW: Suche / Biete Besatzfische Sammelthread*

Da ich gerade mehrere Mails bekommen habe, mit der Frage wie viele Tiere ich etwa habe, ist die Antwort in der Größe von 1 Meter etwa 120 bis 150 Stück, davon sind 61 jetzt schon vorbestellt. Ich züchte die Tiere aus Hobby und sie kommen aus meinen Naturseen. Ein Transportbehälter von 1000 Liter kann gegen Kaution bei mir geliehen werden.

Ergänzung. Gerade sind weitere 20 reserviert worden. also 81 sind weg. bleiben sicher 39 Rest.


----------



## better-life78 (21. Januar 2014)

*AW: Suche / Biete Besatzfische Sammelthread*

so wie es aktuell aus sieht sind nur noch 20 Tiere -+ 5 verfügar der Rest ist weg.


----------



## Esox60 (21. Januar 2014)

*AW: Suche / Biete Besatzfische Sammelthread*

Hi Andreas.

Wieviel möchtest Du für die Fangfähigen Zander.
Vorraussetzung: die sind nicht mit Pellets gefüttert.

LG Frank


----------



## Kaia (2. Februar 2014)

*AW: Suche / Biete Besatzfische Sammelthread*

Wir suchen Besatzfische für unseren See. 
Suchen Fischarten wie Schleie,Rotfeder,Brassen,Güster,Karauschen und Barsche. 

Ich hoffe Ihr gebt den Besatz günstig/kostenlos ab. 
Ansonsten haben wir ganz viele kleine Karpfen die wir ggf. abfischen und tauschen können. 

P.S. Wir habe kein Transportsystem für Fische

Der See ist im Kreis Mettmann, Nähe Düsseldorf

Danke im Voraus


----------



## Hezaru (17. Februar 2014)

*AW: Suche / Biete Besatzfische Sammelthread*

Hi,
hab im Frühjahr 1jährige Rutten.
Sollten dann so 18-28cm sein, hoffe ich.
Abgefischt wird vermutlich im April.
Mittelfr., LK Roth.

Grüsse 
Hezaru


----------



## Waxdick (4. März 2014)

*AW: Suche / Biete Besatzfische Sammelthread*

Hallo,

hab Anfang April Teichmuscheln abzugeben. 
Preis ab 100St. 60ct.


----------



## Syntac (14. März 2014)

*AW: Suche / Biete Besatzfische Sammelthread*

Moin, habe aktuell paar Störe (Baerie und Hausen) abzugeben. 
Im Herbst auch Schleien mit ca. 4 Pfund und Goldschleien von S3 bis auch ca. 3-4 Pfund.


----------



## Primsfischer (16. März 2014)

*Pachtweiher Saarland*

Hallo Leute,

Weis jemand von einem zu verpachtenden Weiher im Landkreis Saarlouis im Umkreis von ca. 20km um Schmelz.
Er sollte min. 400 Quadratmeter groß sein und eine Tiefe von min. 1m aufweisen.

MfG


----------



## nostradamus (31. März 2014)

*AW: Suche / Biete Besatzfische Sammelthread*

.... erledigt ....


----------



## Arenberger (10. April 2014)

*AW: Suche / Biete Besatzfische Sammelthread*

Hallo, suche im Raum Koblenz und 50km Umgebung alles an Besatzfischen.
Haben 3 neue Teiche die besetzt werden sollen einen 1400qm für karpfen und Co. Einen 300qm mit Zulauf für froellen und Co und Aufzucht Teich. Vllt ergibt sich ja was.  017683267535.
Per watts app wäre super Gruß Roman


----------



## NoFear (11. Mai 2014)

*AW: Suche / Biete Besatzfische Sammelthread*

Suche besatzfische , schleien, weisfische,zander, graskarpfen.
Landkreis osnabruck +- 
Bitte alles anbieten.

Mfg Michael


----------



## Waxdick (4. August 2014)

*AW: Suche / Biete Besatzfische Sammelthread*

Hallo,

im Herbst sind folgende Fische abzugeben.
ca.

30 x Zander 1-2kg
20 x Hecht 2-4kg
10 x Waller 4kg
20 x schwarzer Amur 40cm
Anfragen bitte per PN

Gruß Helmut


----------



## wolf86 (6. August 2014)

*AW: Suche / Biete Besatzfische Sammelthread*

Servus Leute,


im Oktober hätten wir 20 - 25 Zentner K2 gegen Abholung in 93149 abzugeben. 

Bei Interesse bitte pn.


mfg

Hubert


----------



## wolf86 (25. September 2014)

*AW: Suche / Biete Besatzfische Sammelthread*

Servus,


sollte noch jemand K2 benötigen (Durchschnittsgewicht liegt bei 600 Gramm), wir hätten noch so round about 5-6 Zentner. Termin zum Abfischen ist der 18.10, Abholung in 93149.


Bei Interesse PN an mich. 


mfg


----------



## sabba (29. September 2014)

*AW: Suche / Biete Besatzfische Sammelthread*

Moin Leute, 
ich bin auf der der Suche nach Besatz Fische im Raum 29664 Walsrode. Bitte alles anbieten. 
LG Sascha


----------



## Fr33 (26. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Suche / Biete Besatzfische Sammelthread*

Für unseren ASV suchen wir rund 1-2 Zenter fangfähige Barsche.... 

 Angebote usw. am besten per PN.


----------



## nostradamus (26. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Suche / Biete Besatzfische Sammelthread*

Hi

suche Karpfen mit 20 cm.

Bitte Infos per pm an mich

danke


----------



## Z_lla (25. November 2014)

*AW: Suche / Biete Besatzfische Sammelthread*

Moin wir suchen Fischbesatz für unseren Teich.

Schleien 20-40cm
Karpfen 20-100cm also auch paar größere.
Zander 20-40cm

Rotaugen und Rotfedern gerne auch paar größere.

Hoffe ihr habt was schönes in der nähe von Haltern am See.

mfg


----------



## Rettinger1989 (13. Januar 2015)

*AW: Suche / Biete Besatzfische Sammelthread*

Hallo. Ich suche große Karpfen. Ab 10 Pfund aufwärts. Komme aus Bayern aus Weiden... Außerdem Lauben als Futterfische, Quappen und kleine Schleien.

Würde mich freuen. 

MfG


----------



## sparefankerl (9. März 2015)

*AW: Suche / Biete Besatzfische Sammelthread*

Biete Graskarpfen (ca.60-80 cm) und Spiegelkarpfen (ca.40-60cm)

Ich bin auf der suche nach Weissfischen und Biotopfischen ,am liebsten Rotfedern , Lauben , Moderlieschen oder Bitterlingen.
Edelkrebsen und Teichmuscheln 


Gross- Raum Augsburg , PLZ 86150


----------



## isi 81 (22. April 2015)

*AW: Suche / Biete Besatzfische Sammelthread*

Hallo, suche Futterfische am liebsten Moderlischen oder kleine Rotaugen von 3-10cm. Plz: 56767 und Umgebung.

 Wer was anzubieten hat bitte PN.


----------



## tm190492 (18. Mai 2015)

*AW: Suche / Biete Besatzfische Sammelthread*

Hallo zusammen,

ein Kollege und ich haben uns einen Teich gepachtet. Jetzt haben wir festgestellt das dort viele Hechte von 50 bis 100 cm drin sind. Diese möchten wir ganz gerne abgeben.

Der Teich befindet sich in 49661 Cloppenburg. 
Falls jemand Interesse hat bitte einfach bei mir melden.

Mit freundlichen Grüßen
Tobias Müller


----------



## Carp_fisher (22. Juni 2015)

*AW: Suche / Biete Besatzfische Sammelthread*

Hallo jungs
suche Besatzfische Giebel,Karauschen oder Rotaugen!
Wenn jemand welche abzugeben hat oder eine Fischzucht weiß die welche verkaufen würde kann sich gerne melden!
Viele Dank!

Gruss Jürgen


----------



## MasterIvan1982 (9. Juli 2015)

*AW: Suche / Biete Besatzfische Sammelthread*

|wavey: alle miteinander. Suche K2 und K3 im Raum Reichshof 51580 und Umgebung. Vielleicht auch Karauschen und Rotaugen.
 Für Tipps, wo ich sonst noch Karpfen herbekomme, wäre ich auch dankbar.


----------



## sprogoe (9. Juli 2015)

*AW: Suche / Biete Besatzfische Sammelthread*

ruf mal Joppe in Much an, der liefert hauptsächlich Forellen an die umliegenden Angelparks, hat aber, soviel ich weiß, auch Karpfen im Angebot.
Nr. 02245 / 1876

Gruß Siggi


----------



## Arenberger (6. August 2015)

*AW: Suche / Biete Besatzfische Sammelthread*

Hi, Suche Teichmuscheln. Größe eigentlich egal 
Sollten so 100 Stück sein.
Raum Koblenz 56077 oder eventuell sogar verschicken.
Gruß


----------



## Waxdick (7. August 2015)

*AW: Suche / Biete Besatzfische Sammelthread*

Hallo,

hätte welche im Oktober. In 92224 Amberg. Versand möglich. 


Gruß Helmut


----------



## phirania (7. August 2015)

*AW: Suche / Biete Besatzfische Sammelthread*

Suche Meter Hechte im Raum Münster..:q:q
Alles anbieten.|wavey:


----------



## kingangler93 (1. September 2015)

*AW: Suche / Biete Besatzfische Sammelthread*

Hallo Zusammen,

suche Besatzfische im Kreis Herford NRW.

Gesucht werden

Karpfen (K2-K3, auch größer)
Schleien
Karauschen
Brassen (große Exemplare)
Graskarpfen
evtl. Störe

da ich einen neuen Teich gepachtet habe.

Beste Grüße
Tim


----------



## Knobbes (13. September 2015)

*AW: Suche / Biete Besatzfische Sammelthread*

Suche fürs Frühjahr 2016 Moderlieschen im Raum Heilbronn- Würzburg.
Wer welche abzugeben hat, bitte per PN melden.


----------



## Syntac (21. September 2015)

*AW: Suche / Biete Besatzfische Sammelthread*

Hallo Zusammen, 

möchte dieses Jahr mal meinen Bestand massiv reduzieren, da die Fische massiv gewachsen sind und mir die Futterkosten langsam zu hoch werden. 
Zudem sollen noch 2 Teiche gebaggert werden, und in der Zwischenzeit hab ich keinen Platz für die Fische.
Die Fische schwimmen alle schon länger bei mir in den Teichen, die Hechte und Hausen z. B. schon 5-6 Jahre. 

Daher gebe ich Ende Oktober / Anfang November ab:

- Karpfen 5 bis ca. 12kg 5-8,-- / kg (nach Größe)
- Karpfen (Zeiler und Streuschupper) K2-K4 8,-- / kg
- Baeri 6kg+: 10,-- / kg
- Hausen: Einer mit ca. knapp 33-35kg, einmal ca. 36-40 kg 40,-- / kg (wenn jemand beide nimmt, kann man am Preis noch was machen, ist aber schon günstig, die stehen im Netz teilweise mit über 80,-- / kg).
- Hausen: 5-15kg 40,--/kg
- Atlantischer Stör ca. 2-3kg: 12,50 / kg
- evtl. 2-3 Waxdick 10kg+ 12,50 / kg
- Sterlets ca. 500 - 1500 gr.: 10,-- / kg
- Seeforellen 2kg+  12,-- /kg
- Hechte: ca. 80-105cm+ 15/kg
- Goldschleien S3-S5: 12,50 / kg
- Goldwaller: ca. 1,00 - 1,15cm 20,-- / kg

Ein kleiner Punkt noch am Rande, die Hausen sind nichts für eine 500qm Pfütze...

VG, Harry


----------



## jesuhi (1. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Suche / Biete Besatzfische Sammelthread*

Moin
Wir suchen für unsere Teiche 20-40 Kg Forellen oder Lachsforellen mit 
Gewichten von 400-800 Gramm.Teiche sind in der Gegend um 24768 Rendsburg.Hat jemand eine Empfehlung oder sogar selber welche im Angebot?


----------



## wolf86 (7. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Suche / Biete Besatzfische Sammelthread*

Servus Leute,


hätt heuer noch ca. 10 Zentner K2 zu verkaufen (~500g). Abholung in 92436. Termin zum abfischen is der 17.10. Anfragen bitte per PN #h


----------



## kmd-m (31. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Suche / Biete Besatzfische Sammelthread*

Suche Karauschen, Giebel oder Gründlinge in der Region Hannover, wer kann mir helfen?


----------



## Gardenfly (31. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Suche / Biete Besatzfische Sammelthread*



kmd-m schrieb:


> Suche Karauschen, Giebel oder Gründlinge in der Region Hannover, wer kann mir helfen?



Celle zu weit? sonst Kohlhoff in Lohe-aber Karrauschen (echte) wird immer schwieriger


----------



## kmd-m (1. November 2015)

*AW: Suche / Biete Besatzfische Sammelthread*

Würde mich freuen wenn du mir die Kontaktedaten schicken wurdest


----------



## Arenberger (3. November 2015)

*AW: Suche / Biete Besatzfische Sammelthread*

Hi Suche eine bestimmte Forellen Art am besten als setzlinge.
Oncorhynchus aguabonita. Kennt einer eine fischzucht der die verkauft und eventuell mit lebendtier versan auch verschickt glaube nicht das ich hier im Umkreis von 100 km bei Koblenz was finde.
Gruß


----------



## Blinker22 (3. November 2015)

*AW: Suche / Biete Besatzfische Sammelthread*

ich suche 2000 Moderlieschen 04 - 07 cm
und 150 zander 10 - 15 cm

ich komme aus dem raum Kitzingen 97346(iphofen)
gern auch versand


----------



## kmd-m (4. November 2015)

*AW: Suche / Biete Besatzfische Sammelthread*

H be einen günstigen züchter gefunden. 
www.fischzucht-gerstner.de
Preise sind echt super, verschickt auch Per post, leider sind die Porto kosten sehr hoch. 
Erstes paket €50,-' jedes weiter €20-- , 8 pakete kosten insgesammt €150,-'
In ein Paket würden ca 150 Karauschen von 8-12 cm Passen. 
Suche jemanden aus Hannover der auch fische braucht (auch andere Fische) um eine sammelbestellung zu machen damit die Portokosten nicht so hoch sind.


----------



## kmd-m (4. November 2015)

*AW: Suche / Biete Besatzfische Sammelthread*

Habe jetzt Gründlinge und Karauschen ca. 10-14 cm, würde auch welche abgeben wenn jemand welche braucht.
Komme aus 30880 Laatzen bei Hannover


----------



## Ossipeter (5. November 2015)

*AW: Suche / Biete Besatzfische Sammelthread*

Biete 1-1 1/2 Ztr. Schleien S2 - S4


----------



## Bachi (28. Januar 2016)

*Biete Besatz-Welse zur Regulierung Jungfischnachzucht*

Hallo Teichfreunde,
ich hatte vor über 10 Jahren Probleme mit übermäßiger Karpfennachzucht ( 3500 m² Teichfläche... bis zu 10.000 K1). Das Problem habe ich mittels Welsbesatz (tolles grätenfreies Filet) bestens geregelt. Allerdings habe ich jetzt auch reichlich Welsnachzucht, die ich nicht alle auf Schlachtgröße 80 cm bekomme (nicht genügend Futterfische). Für Selbstabholer/Interessenten: Standort Crimmitschau/ OT Großpillingsdorf o. Tel. 036608 2438

MfG und allen ein gesundes, erfolgreiches Jahr 2016
Bachi


----------



## phirania (28. Januar 2016)

*AW: Suche / Biete Besatzfische Sammelthread*

Das kommt dabei rauß,wenn man den Teufel mit dem Betzelbub austreiben will.....:q:q:q


----------



## Gardenfly (28. Januar 2016)

*AW: Suche / Biete Besatzfische Sammelthread*



phirania schrieb:


> Das kommt dabei rauß,wenn man den Teufel mit dem Betzelbub austreiben will.....:q:q:q



er hat grätige, moderige Karpfen gegen grätenloses Welsfilet eingetauscht-also alles gut gemacht


----------



## cafechaos0 (3. März 2016)

*AW: Suche / Biete Besatzfische Sammelthread*

Moin,
wenn es wärmer wird wollte ich wohl einige Karpfen abgeben, ausserdem hab ich drei bis vier größere Graskarpfen abgeben.
LG.Klaus


----------



## Knobbes (6. März 2016)

*AW: Suche / Biete Besatzfische Sammelthread*

Suche größere Mengen Laichmoderlieschen ab 5 cm
im Raum Heilbronn-Würzburg max. 100 km davon entfernt weg.


----------



## Ossipeter (6. März 2016)

*AW: Suche / Biete Besatzfische Sammelthread*

Frag mal bei Gerd Nell nach: 01712669480


----------



## gründler (12. April 2016)

*AW: Suche / Biete Fischteich Sammelthread*

Moin


Biete K2 K3 Schuppi und Spiegel sowie Mischlinge,kein Versand nur Abhohlung nähe Steinhuder Meer.
Preis VB nur solange der Vorrat reicht.

Kontakt/fragen etc. bitte über PN.


|wavey:


----------



## bull1895 (28. August 2016)

*AW: Suche / Biete Besatzfische Sammelthread*

Hallo

Suche Besatzfische im Raum Köln Bonn Düsseldorf  weiter Moderlischen und Rotaugen 

Danke Peter


----------



## cafechaos0 (1. September 2016)

*AW: Suche / Biete Besatzfische Sammelthread*



cafechaos0 schrieb:


> Moin,
> wenn es wärmer wird wollte ich wohl einige Karpfen abgeben, ausserdem hab ich drei bis vier größere Graskarpfen abgeben.
> LG.Klaus



Hallo,
hat sich erledigt, habe einen Abnehmer gefunden, den Fischreiher!
#q#q#q


----------



## kingangler93 (6. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Suche / Biete Besatzfische Sammelthread*

Hallo,

suche für meinen Teich vorwiegend Brassen, aber auch Karpfen, Karauschen und Schleien.
Raum Herford, Abholung kein Problem.
Bitte alles anbieten!

Ps: Hätte im Tausch auch kleinere Barsche und Rotfedern anzubieten

Beste Grüße
Tim


----------



## smithie (27. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Suche / Biete Besatzfische Sammelthread*

Hallo zusammen, 

ich fische meinen Weiher ab und habe Karpfen in verschiedenen Größen abzugeben: KI bis KIII. 
Im Teich sind geschätzte 4-6 Zentner Fisch (mit einigen Karauschen/Giebel) 
Abgefischt wird am 05.11.2016, Raum 85560 Ebersberg

Preis: Verhandlungssache auf Basis üblicher Marktpreise, gegen Abholung 

Bei Interesse / Fragen: PN


----------



## HinnerkThun (30. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Suche / Biete Besatzfische Sammelthread*

Hey, 
hat wer bei Wapelfeld (bei Hohenwestedt zwischen Rendsburg, Neumünster und Itzehoe), Schleie und Teichmuscheln?

Danke im voraus.


----------



## willmalwassagen (2. Januar 2017)

*AW: Suche / Biete Besatzfische Sammelthread*

Hallo,
eine kleine Gesetzeskunde zu Besatzfisch.

Nach dem Fischgesundheitsgesetz (EU Recht) dürfen aus bewirtschafteten Gewässern nur Fische in andere Gewässer umgesetzt werden, wenn sie einer regelmäßigen Untersuchung durch den Fischgesundheitsdienst und dem zuständigen Veterinäramt unterliegen. Dazu muss entsprechend ein Zuchtbuch geführt werden. Woher kommen die Fische  im Zuchtgewässer und wo gehen sie hin. Verluste  im Zuchtgewässer müssen dokumentiert werden.
Die Fische darf dann nur transportieren, wer eine Zulassung nach EU Richtlinien für Lebendtiertransporte hat. Die Regelung für Fischereivereine  mit 60 km gilt nur für Fische aus eigenen Gewässern, die selbstverständlich auch dem Tiergesundheitsgesetz unterliegen. Es gibt keine Ausnahmen, auch nicht für kleinste Mengen.


----------



## Syntac (2. Januar 2017)

*AW: Suche / Biete Besatzfische Sammelthread*

Servus Zusammen, 

suche 1-2 Goldwaller (orange, oder Albinos) komplett gold oder weiß wäre am liebsten, wenn ein paar scharze Flecken drauf sind, wäre das auch o.k. 
Größe ab ca. 1,40m. 

Ebenfalls noch kleinere ab 70cm.


----------



## Keine_Ahnung (8. April 2017)

*AW: Suche / Biete Besatzfische Sammelthread*

Suche Weißfischbesatz (bevorzugt Rotfeder, Rotauge) im Raum 54. Falls jemand was zuviel hat, bitte PN an mich.


----------



## Wildenerjung (11. April 2017)

*AW: Suche / Biete Besatzfische Sammelthread*

Hallo Leute,
am Wochenende kam ein Kollege an und fragte ob ich jemanden kenne, der Stichlinge für seinen Teich abzugeben hat. Da dies leider nicht der Fall ist, möchte ich hier fragen ob hier einer im Raum Siegen/Haiger Stichlinge abzugeben hat.

Gruß Timo


----------



## Manat (22. August 2017)

*AW: Suche / Biete Besatzfische Sammelthread*

Servus zusammen,

 suche notgedrungen ca. 150 bis 200 Regenbogen-/Bachforellen oder Saiblinge als Satzfische in der Größe um die 15 bis 20 cm, sollten quasi für Ostern nächstes Jahr die ersten schlachtreif sein.

 Gebiet wäre LK Neumarkt i.d.Opf, westlicher LK Regensburg oder nördlicher LK Kelheim, die Gegend rund um Dietfurt quasi gesagt.

 Wäre um jeden Tipp dankbar!


----------



## smithie (22. August 2017)

*AW: Suche / Biete Besatzfische Sammelthread*



willmalwassagen schrieb:


> Hallo,
> eine kleine Gesetzeskunde zu Besatzfisch.
> 
> Nach dem Fischgesundheitsgesetz (EU Recht) dürfen aus bewirtschafteten Gewässern nur Fische in andere Gewässer umgesetzt werden, wenn sie einer regelmäßigen Untersuchung durch den Fischgesundheitsdienst und dem zuständigen Veterinäramt unterliegen. Dazu muss entsprechend ein Zuchtbuch geführt werden. Woher kommen die Fische  im Zuchtgewässer und wo gehen sie hin. Verluste  im Zuchtgewässer müssen dokumentiert werden.
> Die Fische darf dann nur transportieren, wer eine Zulassung nach EU Richtlinien für Lebendtiertransporte hat. Die Regelung für Fischereivereine  mit 60 km gilt nur für Fische aus eigenen Gewässern, die selbstverständlich auch dem Tiergesundheitsgesetz unterliegen. Es gibt keine Ausnahmen, auch nicht für kleinste Mengen.


Kannst Du bitte Quellen dazu angeben.

Die Quelle hier (bayr. Landesanstalt für Landwirtschaft) sagt was anderes:
https://www.lfl.bayern.de/ifi/aquakultur/030775/index.php

https://www.lfl.bayern.de/mam/cms07...nd_rechtliche_aspekte_beim_fischtransport.pdf


----------



## Bachi (29. Oktober 2018)

Hallo,
biete abholbereit gehälterte Waller.
Besonders geeignet und von mir jahrelang praktiziert zum Regulieren der Jungfischnachzucht und gegen übermäßige Vermehrung in den Teich eingebrachter Goldfische, die den Laich der anderen Teichfische fressen.
Somit wird das Überangebot von Jungfischen und Goldfischen (auch Nahrungskonkurenten) in leckeres, GRÄTENFREIES Wels-Fischfilet veredelt! Tolles Küchen-Rezept kann mit geliefert werden...
Abholung in Crimmitschau/Sachsen notwendig
Gruß Bachi


----------



## postmaster (16. Mai 2019)

Hallo, suche Futterfische am liebsten Moderlieschen oder kleine Rotaugen von 3-10cm. Raum Ulm und Umgebung.
Wer was anzubieten hat  oder Tipps hat, bitte PN.


----------



## phirania (16. Mai 2019)

Suche immer noch Hechte in Meterware als Besatz für meinen Garteteich....


----------



## Hecht100+ (16. Mai 2019)

phirania schrieb:


> Suche immer noch Hechte in Meterware als Besatz für meinen Garteteich....


Wieviele, Abholung oder Lieferung????


----------



## nostradamus (16. Mai 2019)

postmaster schrieb:


> Hallo, suche Futterfische am liebsten Moderlieschen oder kleine Rotaugen von 3-10cm. Raum Ulm und Umgebung.
> Wer was anzubieten hat  oder Tipps hat, bitte PN.



Hi,
momentan hat der gerstner noch moderlieschen. Er versendet sie auch... . 

gruß
mario


----------



## Arenberger (4. Februar 2020)

Hallo Leute,

ich würde mich gerne mal an das Thema Aquaponik ran wagen.
Ich suche daher Afrikanische Welse oder Eurpäische Welse (Waller) 
alles als Setzlinge bis ca 15 cm . ca 15 stück!
bin aus dem Raum Koblenz aber Versand wäre auch nett.
Hat einer Event eine Dresse für mich oder Infos!!

Vielen dank
Gruß Roman


----------



## Peter_Piper (4. Februar 2020)

Hallo, ich weiß nicht, wie weit du schon im Thema drin bist, hier ein Artikel der FH Soest zum Thema Aquaponik: https://www4.fh-swf.de/media/downlo...anung_Aquaponik-Demonstrationsanlage_2015.pdf

Das IGB hat auch ein Projekt dazu: https://www.igb-berlin.de/sites/def...s/IGB_Broschuere_Der_Tomatenfisch_Deutsch.pdf

DIY Aquaponik-Anlagen findest du bei YT oder allgm. im Netz.

Besatzfisch in Form von Waller haben einige Züchter: Hier z.B. https://www.fischfarmschubert.de/waller-wels-ca-6-10cm.html
Oder einfach mal Google bemühen.


----------



## vonda1909 (4. Februar 2020)

nostradamus schrieb:


> Hi,
> momentan hat der gerstner noch moderlieschen. Er versendet sie auch... .
> 
> gruß
> mario


Kurze Frage stehen die nicht unter Schutz?


----------



## Edener (2. Juni 2021)

Moin zusammen,

wir sind ein gemeinnütziger Verein in Aachen und beabsichtigen Karpfen und/oder Schleien in Aquaponik-Anlagen zu ziehen. Da unser Ziel die Nachhaltigkeit ist und wir nicht zwingend beabsichtigen, die Fische direkt zu schlachten, ist die Frage, ob es die Möglichkeit gibt, die Fische als Besatzfische abzugeben. In dem Fall wären es dann K2/K3-Tiere. Die Menge der abzugebenen Tiere steht noch nicht fest. Zum Wohle der Tiere loten wir aber natürlich im Voraus unsere Möglichkeiten aus.

Über Infos und Kontaktaufnahmen wäre ich sehr dankbar!

Freundliche Grüße

Dominic


----------



## rheinfischer70 (2. Juni 2021)

Karpfen gibt's fast überall zu kaufen. Sind die Fische krankheitsfrei und wie sind die Preise und Liedermöglichkeiten?


----------



## nostradamus (2. Juni 2021)

Hi
Man bekommt die karpfen sehr gut los in den Gebieten wo sie nich massenhaft gezüchtet werden, wenn der Preis passt.
Gruss


----------



## Edener (9. Juni 2021)

rheinfischer70 schrieb:


> Karpfen gibt's fast überall zu kaufen. Sind die Fische krankheitsfrei und wie sind die Preise und Liedermöglichkeiten?


Da wir die Fische komplett Indoor und unter möglichst tierfreundlichen Bedingungen ziehen wollen, erwarten wir keine Krankheiten. Da die Fischdichte dementsprechend überschaubar sein wird sollte da alles gut laufen.
Wir befinden uns im Kreis Aachen. Über welche Mengen wir da sprechen, ist noch nicht ganz klar zu sagen. Die Anlage wird gerade dimensioniert.
Was die Preise angeht: käme natürlich auf Angebot und Nachfrage an.
Ich verschaffe mir gerade erstmal einen Überblick, ob und wie die Fische als Besatzfische abgegeben werden können. Über den Preis spricht man dann hinterher 

Beste Grüße

Dominic


----------

